# Zaid Hamid on Ghazwa e Hind a full interview



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

I'm not too aware of Ghazwa E Hind, how sahih is it


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## SpArK

This Gas-wow is the solution to all future energy needs.

Just connect Zaid to the grid through a pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## punit

Gadha-e-Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Zarvan

Saiful Islam said:


> I'm not too aware of Ghazwa E Hind, how sahih is it


Ghazwa-e-Hind - English & Urdu Articles on GhazwatulHind
Here are your answers first I used to doubt it but now when I see the atmosphere building its going towards final war with India water other issues will soon lead us to that weather our liberal traitor class like it or not its going towards it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Cross the border and get massacred like pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


> This Gas-wow is the solution to all future energy needs.
> 
> Just connect Zaid to the grid through a pipeline.


You evil Yindian, don't reveal this solution to Pakistanis. Today in BJP's menifesto they said that Modi govt will build gas grids throughout India. How about capturing him alive and use him in our gas grids?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

kaykay said:


> You evil Yindian, don't reveal this solution to Pakistanis. Today in BJP's menifesto they said that Modi govt will build gas grids throughout India. How about capturing him alive and use him in our gas grids?



Thats liquefied natural gas. Big difference. 

Hahahaha poor bhartiii doesnt know science and mathematics...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## punit

Will Gazwa -e-Hind stop Drone Strikes in Pakistan !!


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


> Thats liquefied natural gas. Big difference.
> 
> Hahahaha poor bhartiii doesnt know science and mathematics...


Oh, I thought he can contribute in both ways. My Bad. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

The video is not related to Gazwa e hind !!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Srinivas said:


> The video is not related to Gazwa e hind !!



Now don't you disappoint @Zarvan , he's jobless after the TTP website got banned by the domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## INDIC

Even a monkey is more intelligent than Zaid Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A Town

INDIC said:


> Even a monkey is more intelligent than Zaid Hamid.


And @Zarvan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Arey kiya rey Gazwa e Hind?
Pakistan divided into 2
43 years and counting...
Stupid/


----------



## Imran Khan

*chutiya of the year *

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## MilSpec

INDIC said:


> Even a monkey is more intelligent than Zaid Hamid.


I was going to negatively rate your post, this is extremely offensive to monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Imran Khan said:


> *chutiya of the year *



Who ? Zaid Hamid or Zarvan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

PlanetWarrior said:


> Who ? Zaid Hamid or Zarvan ?


They are going to have to call a tie.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## graphican

Saiful Islam said:


> I'm not too aware of Ghazwa E Hind, how sahih is it



Anti-Jihad and some sects have tried to defame Ghazwa-e-Hind and its ahadith by calling them fabricated but I have done research and I say with 100% confidence that its Ahadith are "Sahih" and are found in Sahi-e-Sitta. It is in Sunun-Nisai-Alsughra. *Google "references of Ghazwatulhind" and you will find authentic links which beyond doubt prove that those Ahadith are there, true and elaborative of what is happening in our times.

The Book of Jihad - Sunan an-Nasa'i - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)*
study chapter no. 41 - Invading India
*
*
(41)
Chapter: Invading India​(41)
باب غَزْوَةِ الْهِنْدِ ‏.‏​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
"The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised us that we would invade India. If I live to see that, I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar." [1] [1] Al-Muharrar: The one freed (from the Fire).​
أَخْبَرَنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ عَدِيٍّ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، ح قَالَ وَأَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، - وَقَالَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ جُبَيْرٍ، - عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي فَإِنْ أُقْتَلْ كُنْتُ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ أَرْجِعْ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
*Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3173
In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 89
English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3175​
Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
"The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised that we would invade India. If I live to see that I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar."​
حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارٌ أَبُو الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي وَإِنْ قُتِلْتُ كُنْتُ أَفْضَلَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ رَجَعْتُ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
*Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3174
In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 90
English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3176​
Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Thawban, the freed slave of the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), said:*
"The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) said: 'There are two groups of my Ummah whom Allah will free from the Fire: The group that invades India, and the group that will be with 'Isa bin Maryam, peace be upon him.'"​
أَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَسَدُ بْنُ مُوسَى، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ الزُّبَيْدِيُّ، عَنْ أَخِيهِ، مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ لُقْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى بْنِ عَدِيٍّ الْبَهْرَانِيِّ، عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ، مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ "‏ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمَا اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلاَمُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Hasan* (Darussalam)
*Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3175
In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 91
English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3177​
Permalink | Report Error​​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Saiful Islam said:


> I'm not too aware of Ghazwa E Hind, how sahih is it


its a bit weak hadith, i think it is not in the Sahih Bukhari, and even if it were correct, the Ghazwa seems to have passed, as it talks about, the first one to attack Hind and Sindh, so the first one was Muhammad Bin Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Some facts stated by Zaid Hamid are very accurate but some of his statements are either hot air or just plain stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

graphican said:


> Anti-Jihad and some sects have tried to defame Ghazwa-e-Hind and its ahadith by calling them fabricated but I have done research and I say with 100% confidence that its Ahadith are "Sahih" and are found in Sahi-e-Sitta. It is in Sunun-Nisai-Alsughra. *Google "references of Ghazwatulhind" and you will find authentic links which beyond doubt prove that those Ahadith are there, true and elaborative of what is happening in our times.*




So, in a nutshell what is Ghazwa e Hind? Is it true that it is a promise that the Muslims will overrun India (Hind) and do away with all those pesky non-believers or make them convert ? By that token is there any Ghazwa e Chind where the Muslims sort out those Chinese non believers ? Or perhaps a Ghazwa e Russo (for the Russians) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

PlanetWarrior said:


> So, in a nutshell what is Ghazwa e Hind? Is it true that it is a promise that the Muslims will overrun India (Hind) and do away with all those pesky non-believers or make them convert ? By that token is there any Ghazwa e Chind where the Muslims sort out those Chinese non believers ? Or perhaps a Ghazwa e Russo (for the Russians) ?




Lots of Invade India , invade India dialogues.

Was it written in 1947?

Were all this messages written especially for Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ni8mare

graphican said:


> Anti-Jihad and some sects have tried to defame Ghazwa-e-Hind and its ahadith by calling them fabricated but I have done research and I say with 100% confidence that its Ahadith are "Sahih" and are found in Sahi-e-Sitta. It is in Sunun-Nisai-Alsughra. *Google "references of Ghazwatulhind" and you will find authentic links which beyond doubt prove that those Ahadith are there, true and elaborative of what is happening in our times.
> 
> The Book of Jihad - Sunan an-Nasa'i - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)*
> study chapter no. 41 - Invading India
> 
> (41)
> Chapter: Invading India​(41)
> باب غَزْوَةِ الْهِنْدِ ‏.‏​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised us that we would invade India. If I live to see that, I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar." [1] [1] Al-Muharrar: The one freed (from the Fire).​أَخْبَرَنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ عَدِيٍّ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، ح قَالَ وَأَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، - وَقَالَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ جُبَيْرٍ، - عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي فَإِنْ أُقْتَلْ كُنْتُ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ أَرْجِعْ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3173
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 89
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3175​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised that we would invade India. If I live to see that I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar."​حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارٌ أَبُو الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي وَإِنْ قُتِلْتُ كُنْتُ أَفْضَلَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ رَجَعْتُ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3174
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 90
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3176​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Thawban, the freed slave of the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) said: 'There are two groups of my Ummah whom Allah will free from the Fire: The group that invades India, and the group that will be with 'Isa bin Maryam, peace be upon him.'"​أَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَسَدُ بْنُ مُوسَى، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ الزُّبَيْدِيُّ، عَنْ أَخِيهِ، مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ لُقْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى بْنِ عَدِيٍّ الْبَهْرَانِيِّ، عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ، مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ "‏ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمَا اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلاَمُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Hasan* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3175
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 91
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3177​Permalink | Report Error​
> (41)
> Chapter: Invading India​(41)
> باب غَزْوَةِ الْهِنْدِ ‏.‏​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised us that we would invade India. If I live to see that, I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar." [1] [1] Al-Muharrar: The one freed (from the Fire).​أَخْبَرَنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ عَدِيٍّ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، ح قَالَ وَأَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، - وَقَالَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ جُبَيْرٍ، - عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي فَإِنْ أُقْتَلْ كُنْتُ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ أَرْجِعْ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3173
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 89
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3175​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised that we would invade India. If I live to see that I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar."​حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارٌ أَبُو الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي وَإِنْ قُتِلْتُ كُنْتُ أَفْضَلَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ رَجَعْتُ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3174
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 90
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3176​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Thawban, the freed slave of the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) said: 'There are two groups of my Ummah whom Allah will free from the Fire: The group that invades India, and the group that will be with 'Isa bin Maryam, peace be upon him.'"​أَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَسَدُ بْنُ مُوسَى، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ الزُّبَيْدِيُّ، عَنْ أَخِيهِ، مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ لُقْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى بْنِ عَدِيٍّ الْبَهْرَانِيِّ، عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ، مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ "‏ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمَا اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلاَمُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Hasan* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3175
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 91
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3177​Permalink | Report Error​
> (41)
> Chapter: Invading India​(41)
> باب غَزْوَةِ الْهِنْدِ ‏.‏​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised us that we would invade India. If I live to see that, I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar." [1] [1] Al-Muharrar: The one freed (from the Fire).​أَخْبَرَنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ عَدِيٍّ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، ح قَالَ وَأَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، - وَقَالَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ جُبَيْرٍ، - عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي فَإِنْ أُقْتَلْ كُنْتُ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ أَرْجِعْ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3173
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 89
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3175​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Abu Hurairah said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) promised that we would invade India. If I live to see that I will sacrifice myself and my wealth. If I am killed, I will be one of the best of the martyrs, and if I come back, I will be Abu Hurairah Al-Muharrar."​حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ، قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارٌ أَبُو الْحَكَمِ، عَنْ جَبْرِ بْنِ عَبِيدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ وَعَدَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم غَزْوَةَ الْهِنْدِ فَإِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهَا أُنْفِقْ فِيهَا نَفْسِي وَمَالِي وَإِنْ قُتِلْتُ كُنْتُ أَفْضَلَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَإِنْ رَجَعْتُ فَأَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ الْمُحَرَّرُ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Da'if* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3174
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 90
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3176​Permalink | Report Error​*It was narrated that Thawban, the freed slave of the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), said:*
> "The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) said: 'There are two groups of my Ummah whom Allah will free from the Fire: The group that invades India, and the group that will be with 'Isa bin Maryam, peace be upon him.'"​أَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَسَدُ بْنُ مُوسَى، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْرٍ الزُّبَيْدِيُّ، عَنْ أَخِيهِ، مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ لُقْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى بْنِ عَدِيٍّ الْبَهْرَانِيِّ، عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ، مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ "‏ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمَا اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلاَمُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏​*Grade*: *Hasan* (Darussalam)
> *Reference* : Sunan an-Nasa'i 3175
> In-book reference : Book 25, Hadith 91
> English translation : Vol. 1, Book 25, Hadith 3177​Permalink | Report Error​
> (41)
> Chapter: Invading India​


so according to ur garbage India was a country back in 1000 AD 

invading someones home killing and butchering in name of religion ........but again we are talking about religion of peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

SpArK said:


> Thats liquefied natural gas. Big difference.
> 
> Hahahaha poor *bhartiii* doesnt know science and mathematics...



You disappoint me. It's *Bharoti* for Chrissakes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ni8mare said:


> so according to ur garbage india was a country back in 1000 AD



I think common sense is not that common for few.



Indischer said:


> You disappoint me. It's *Bharoti* for Chrissakes!



You dont have roti, makkaan aur kapda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A Town

One day it will happen one day inshallah and evil devious Yindooos will be sent to an early grave as warriors of Islam like me and @Zarvan will show them our martial prowess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

A Town said:


> One day it will happen one day inshallah and evil devious Yindooos will be sent to an early grave as warriors of Islam like me and @Zarvan will *show them our martial prowess*.




Right now, Marital prowess is their more dominant expression.



SpArK said:


> You dont have roti, makkaan aur kapda.



So what? We Bharotis don't need all that. We're bhooke aur nange, remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Jf Thunder said:


> its a bit weak hadith, i think it is not in the Sahih Bukhari, and even if it were correct, the Ghazwa seems to have passed, as it talks about, the first one to attack Hind and Sindh, so the first one was Muhammad Bin Qasim



So much opinion in your head is coming out of "probebly". Why don't you spend half a day and educate yourself before giving opinions? There are 14 Ahadith on the subject and 11 are considered unreliable. These 3 which are included in Sunun-Nasai-Alsughra are accepted. 2 of these Ahadith are Daef and one is Hussan which is "Authentic but name of narrator is unsure". This doubt is not on "Text of Hadith" but on the name of narrator. Make some research before speaking next time. U need it.


----------



## jandk

Indians are fit for slaughter (wajeeb-ul-qatl) and Indian women are to be taken as maal-e-ghanimat!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

great news.......
Plz Zaid Hamid....continue ur war....
our army like to butcher infiltrators like pigs......
come this side and enjoy the benefits with DA and HRA......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

graphican said:


> So much opinion in your head is coming out of "probebly". Why don't you spend half a day and educate yourself before giving opinions? There are 14 Ahadith on the subject and 11 are considered unreliable. These 3 which are included in Sunun-Nasai-Alsughra are accepted. 2 of these Ahadith are Daef and one is Hussan which is "Authentic but name of narrator is unsure". This doubt is not on "Text of Hadith" but on the name of narrator. Make some research before speaking next time. U need it.


so you are saying all of the Hadith related to this subject are weak in someway


----------



## AsianLion

Ghazwa-e-Hind is reality.


----------



## graphican

Jf Thunder said:


> so you are saying all of the Hadith related to this subject are weak in someway



Yes for a doubtful mind, even Quran is weak which it says itself. If you are seeking truth.. you will find it. It all depends who you are.

*Go Study this.. *
Answer to “Myth of Ghazwatulhind” – Correcting Misconceptions |


----------



## A Town

AsianUnion said:


> Ghazwa-e-Hind is reality.


No sir, Akhand Bharat is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

A Town said:


> No sir, Akhand Bharat is coming.


great, just what we need an Indian version of Zaid Hamid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kushan

There is no such thing as ghazwa e hind, there are some hadith about khorasan army who will aid imam mehdi....zaid hamid tried very hard to connect khorasan with pakistaan but khorasan is roughly the present day Afghanistan. 
Now lets do the analysis of this zaid hamid.
1- Bihari from father side, his mother is kashmiri. Neither of the two races are into jihad.
2- Bareilwi by sect, they have no history of jihadism...
3- His mentor was killed by deobandis for claiming prophethood though zaid deny that yousaf made such claim.
Pakistan army itself is secular and uses jihadis as proxies and tools. It refuses to associate itself with jihad due to taliban factor.

The only nation in this region with rich history of jihadi movements, are pashtuns/afghans.
1- Jihadi movement of pir roshan
2- Jihadi movement of yousafzais under syed ahmad
3- Jihad in torghar and surroundings against british from 1851 to 1892 by rohillas
4- Jihad by mullah povindah, pir saidullah and other ulemas against british in 1897
5- Announcement of jihad in afghanistan against british invasion in 1841 and 1877.
6- Jihad of faqir of ipi against british in waziristan and surroundings
7- Afghan jihad of 80s
8- participation of pakhtuns in kashmir jihad of 90s under harkat ul ansaar and other organizations
9- jihadi movement of taliban

Zaid hamid once said that pakistan would nuke both afghanistan and kpk if pakhtunistan was created. In peshawer he was welcomed with shoes, his khorasani pakhtuns threw shoes at him. While khorasanis of taliban would kill him at sight.


----------



## PWFI

Skull and Bones said:


> Cross the border and get massacred like pigs.


do you mean: Cross the border and massacre pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

well Pak army is waiting for sunny deol , bobby deol , dharmindar , rajnikant to die . before they attack india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casper1

Just waiting for the right time, it's inevitable. Indians are gonna start it... Mohdi has the credentials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Zarvan said:


> Ghazwa-e-Hind - English & Urdu Articles on GhazwatulHind
> Here are your answers first I used to doubt it but now when I see the atmosphere building its going towards final war with India water other issues will soon lead us to that weather our liberal traitor class like it or not its going towards it



Can you also tell me the lottery ticket numbers I must buy tomorrow.


----------



## INDIC

@Zarvan You mean the same Pakistani people who never ruled their own land throughout history, you mean they are going to rule others land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaggu

According to Sheikh Imran Hossien who has studied these end time prophesies, it will not be the Pakistani army that will do Ghazwa Tul Hind since (according to him) they do not qualify to be termed as Mujahideen. Also ins't it true that according to the prophesy it will be an army from Khorasan that will conduct Ghazwa Tul Hind? but the Punjabi dominated Pakistan is not Khorasan. Only Afghanistan and KPK province can be considered Khorasan.

In any case, hope this prophesy is just a myth because if it were to be true or if people believe it is true and try to attempt it, a lot of innocent people would die. War sounds good in papers when we read about it, but ask those who have been through it, it's not fun especially for the civilians.


----------



## Nishan_101

Will you see Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bhutan and Bangladesh to join in with Pakistan????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645303238873818




@Aeronaut @Oscar @Nishan_101 @RazPaK @Multani @HRK @PWFI and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-King

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645303238873818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Oscar @Nishan_101 @RazPaK @Multani @HRK @PWFI and others


Zaid Hamid is a propaganda master and your qom is falling for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645303238873818





The anchor looked sh!t scared or flabbergasted (depending on the level of her intelligence) at the stupidity of the moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Indian-King said:


> Zaid Hamid is a propaganda master and your qom is falling for it



The moron openly calls Pakistanis to become jihadi's and killing of Pakistani leaders, and in this video he calls for killing of the PCB chief. What is the end result? followers of this moron end up joining jihadi camps blowing themselves up inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Friei Indien

Zarvan said:


>


in India we hav 'comedy nights with kapil' which is equivalent to your jaid hamid show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

punit said:


> Gadha-e-Hind


do not spark the emotions & sentiments of the billions of muslims by provoking them through calling bad names to one of the core beliefs of IsLaam i.e. " GhazW-a-hind ."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

illusion8 said:


> The moron openly calls Pakistanis to become jihadi's and killing of Pakistani leaders, and in this video he calls for killing of the PCB chief. What is the end result? followers of this moron end up joining jihadi camps blowing themselves up inside Pakistan.


98 % Pakistanis are all read Jihadis but majority waits for the government to declare Jihad and if they would do people would come to fight specially Indians and Israel



MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> do not spark the emotions & sentiments of the billions of muslims by provoking them through calling bad names to one of the core beliefs of IsLaam i.e. " GhazW-a-hind ."


Let them talk crap when we would hunt them down they would know it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Zarvan said:


> 98 % Pakistanis are all read Jihadis but majority waits for the government to declare Jihad and if they would do people would come to fight specially Indians and Israel



Why wait for the govt?


----------



## FNFAL

Aah the nasal whining of the swine....and...whats with the fake accent of the broad?


----------



## Zarvan

janon said:


> Why wait for the govt?



Because Islamically its the government who can call for Jihad if government is not doing it people should put pressure on government to call for Jihad 
Hadith # 1

=======



*This Hadith is related to Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.). He says that my intimate friend Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told me that:

“In this Ummah, the troops would be headed towards Sindh & Hind”

"Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that if I could find a chance to participate in any of such movement & (while participating in it) I be got martyred, then well & good; if came back as a survived warrior, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah, to whom Allah Almighty would have given freedom from the Hell.”*


*A few references:*

With these words, only Imam bin Hambal (R) narrated this Hadith in ‘Masnad’ and Ibn-e-Kaseer copied with his reference in ‘Al-Badaya Wa Nahaya’.

Qazi Ahmad Shakir gave this Hadees the beautiful stability in the explanation & search of ‘Masnad Ahmad’.


Imam Nisai did narrate this Hadith in both his books: ‘As Sunan Al Mujtaba’ & ‘As Sunan Al Kubra’ with the following wordings, that Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says, Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) did promise us of Ghazwa-e-Hind. If I got chance to participate in it, then I would spend all my energy & wealth in it. If I got slained, then I would be considered among the most great martyrs. And if came back, then would be a freed Abu-Hurairah.

Imam Behqi (R) has also copied the same wordings in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra’. In his another narration, there is one addition. With the reference of Ibn-e-Daood, Masdad told about Abu-Ishaq Fazari that he used to say: ‘I wish that I could participate in the Ghazwat of Marbad (some place in East towards India from Arab), instead of all those Ghazwaat which I did in city Rome’.

Imam Behqi (R) has talked about the same narration in ‘Dalail un Nubuwwah’. And with his reference, this narration has been copied by Imam Syuti (R) in ‘Al Khasaais Al Kubra’.

Furthermore, the following Hadees quoters have narrated the same Hadees with a few word difference.

Sheikh Ahmad Shakir (R) approved the very Hadees.

Ibn e Kaseer copied in ‘Al Badaya Wa Nahaya’ from the testimonial of Imam Ahmad.

Abu Naeem (R) narrated it in ‘Huliyaat ul Auliya’.

Imam Hakim (R) remained silent after narrating this Hadees in ‘Al Mustadrak Al Saheeheen’. While, Imam Zahbi (R) omitted it from his Mustadrak.

Saeed bin Mansoor narrated it in his book ‘As Sunan’.

Khateeb Baghdadi wrote in the history of Baghdad that ‘I would make myself restless in it’.

Naeem bin Hammad; the teacher of Imam Bukhari (R) wrote in ‘Al Fitan’.

Ibn e Abi Asim (R) did in his book ‘Al-Jihad’.

Ibn e Abi Hatim (R) narrated in his book ‘Al Laal’ that ‘if I would be murdered, then would be alive by getting food (as shaheed) & if returned, then would be freed’.

Imam Bukhari (R) did narrate in ‘Al Tareekh Al Kabeer’

Imam Mazi did in ‘Tehzeeb ul Kamal’.

Ibn e Hajar Askalani did relate this Hadees in ‘Tehzeeb Al Tehzeeb’.


According to all the people written above, this Hadees is all correct and is beautiful.

*HADEES OF HADHRAT SUBAN (R.A.) the freed servant of Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) :

It is being related to Hadhrat Suban (R.A.) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told that:

“Two groups amongst My Ummah would be such, to whom Allah has freed from fire; One group would attack India & the Second would be that who would accompany Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.).”*


*A few references:*

The following Hadees quoters has quoted this Hadees as it is:

Imam Ahmad (R) in ‘Masnad’.

Imam Nisai (R) in ‘As Sunan Al Mujtaba’.

Sheikh Nasir-ud-Din Albani (R) approved this Hadees.

Same as in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra’.

Ibn-e-Abi Asim (R) in ‘Kitab Al Jihad’.

Ibn-e-Adi in ‘Al Kamil Fee Zaufa Ar Rijal’.

Tibrani (R) in ‘Al Mojam Al Aust’.

Behqi (R) in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra’.

Ibn-e-Kaseer (R) in ‘Al Badaya Wa Nahaya’.

Imam Welmi (R) in ‘Masnad Al-Firdous’.

Imam Syuti (R) in ‘Al Jaamay Al Kabeer’.

Imam Manavi (R) in Al Jaamay Al Kabeer’s commentary ‘Faiz Al Qadeer’.

Imam Bukhari (R) in ‘Al Tareekh Al Kabeer’.

Imam Mazi (R) in ‘Tehzeeb Al Kamal’.

Ibn-e-Asaakar (R) in ‘history of Damascus’.

*Ghazwatul Hind -1 (Authentic Ahadith)*
_On August 8, 2010, By Waqar Akbar Cheema
Ghazwatul Hind_ (The War on India) is mentioned in Ahadith and recently it has got some extra-ordinary fame due to its mentioning by certain ideologues and the discussion that has sprung from it.

*The context*:

The very first thing we need to understand is that Holy Prophet (SAAW) has given the glad tidings of Islam dominating the whole world before the End of Times. Following narrations testify to it;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ زَوَى لِي الْأَرْضَ فَرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي سَيَبْلُغُ مُلْكُهَا مَا زُوِيَ لِي مِنْهَا

*Thawban (RA) reported that Allah’s Messenger (SAAW) said: “Allah drew the ends of the world near one another for my sake. And I have seen its eastern and western ends. And the dominion of my Ummah would reach those ends which have been drawn near me …” *(Sahih Muslim, Kitab Al-Fitan wa Ashrat As-Sa`ah, Hadith 5144)

الْمِقْدَادَ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَا يَبْقَى عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ بَيْتُ مَدَرٍ وَلَا وَبَرٍ إِلَّا أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ كَلِمَةَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِعِزِّ عَزِيزٍ أَوْ ذُلِّ ذَلِيلٍ إِمَّا يُعِزُّهُمْ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَيَجْعَلُهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا أَوْ يُذِلُّهُمْ فَيَدِينُونَ لَهَا

Miqdad bin Aswad (RA) reported that he heard the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) say;*“There will not remain a single house, of clay or fur, which the word of Islam will not reach either by bringing honor to the one worthy of it or debasing the one worthy of it; that is to say Allah will give them respect by making them its [Islam’s] followers or He will humiliate them by making them subject to it.” *(Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 23865. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Sahih)

Thus it is established in the light of Hadith that before the End Islam will one day prevail over the whole of the world and its authority will be established.

*Ahadith on Ghazwatul Hind:*

While the Ahadith like the above two tell us about Islam’s domination over the world in general, there are certain Ahadith that do tell us about the conquest and domination of some regions specifically. This is the case with India as well. Ahadith do inform us about the conquest of India and the virtues of the Muslims who will conquer it. One report says;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام

Thawban the freed-slave of the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) reported that the Prophet (SAAW) said; *“Allah has saved two groups of my Ummah from the hell-fire, the group that fights in India and the group that fights along with Eisa ibn Maryam (A.S.).”* (Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 22449. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Hasan. Albani classified it as Sahih in Sahih wa Daif Sunan Nasai, Hadith 3175 and Silsala Sahiha Hadith 1934)

Shaykh Muhammad Rafi Usmani says about this Hadith; *“First Jihad on India took place in the first century after Hijrah under Muhammad bin Qasim in which participation of some Sahaba and many Tabi’in is related. After that many Jihads have been launched against India in different times so the question arises if the virtue of the Jihad mentioned applies to the first Jihad only or to all the Jihads that have happened in the past or will be launched in future? Pondering on the wording of the Hadith one learns that they are general and *_*there is no reason to limit them to any specific Jihad, therefore all the Jihads that have been launched against the infidels of India in various times or that will be launched in future they will Insha’Allah receive the great virtue mentioned*_* and Allah knows the best.” *(‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.58 Note to Hadith 9 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi 2008)

In another Hadith we are told;

عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر لهند فقال (ليغزون الهند لكم جيش يفتح الله عليهم حتى يأتوا بملوكهم مغللين السلاسل يغفر الله ذنوبهم فينصرفون حين ينصرفون فيجدون ابن مريم بالشام).

It is narrated from Abu Huraira that he said: The Messenger of Allah (SAAW) made a mention of India and said, *“An army from amongst you will attack India, Allah will grant them victory until they put their leaders in chains. Allah will forgive them (members of that army) their sins and when they will return they will find the Son of Mary in Syria.” *(Na’im bin Hammad’s Kitabul Fitan pp.252-253. Also see Musnad Ishaq bin Rahwiya Hadith 477, Kanzul Ummal Hadith 39719. This Hadith is also included in Shaukh Anwar Shah Kashmiri’s Al-Tasrih bima Tawatur fi Nuzul Al-Masih Hadith 46 and Shaykh Abdul Fattah Abu Ghuddah who did research on it and mentioned, wherever he could find, the weakness of its narrations did not criticize this narration and thus implicitly authenticated it)

Now this Hadith clearly relates the conquest of India with the arrival of Eisa (A.S.) showing the proximity of the two and clearly implying that it is an event yet to take place.

According to Ishaq bin Rahwiya’s narration, listening to this saying of the Holy Prophet (SAAW), Abu Huraira (RA) said;

فإن أنا أدركت تلك الغزوة بعت كل طارد وتالد لي وغزوتها فإذا فتح الله علينا انصرفنا فأنا أبو هريرة المحرر يقدم الشام فيلقى المسيح ابن مريم

*“If I could join this Ghazwa I will sell all my belongings, new and old, and join it. Then when Allah will give us victory and we will return I will be the relieved one [from Fire] who will come to Syria and meet Masih (Eisa) ibn Maryam.”*

These words in most explicit terms show that even Abu Huraira (RA) understood the conquest of India and arrival of Eisa (A.S.) to be events of the same time.

At the end of his Urdu translation and abridgment of _Al-Tasrih bima Tawataur fi Nuzul Al-Masih_ Shaykh Rafi Usmani has given a list of the signs of the Doomsday arranged in the most probable chronological order wherein he, citing the above narrations, puts Ghazwatul Hind during the very times of the descent of Eisa (A.S.) See ‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.143 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi, 2008

*Indeed Allah knows the best!*


----------



## INDIC

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645303238873818



Although Zaid Hamid acting as brainless moron as before  but the _zabardasti ki firangi Angrezi_ of the anchor is very annoying.


----------



## Zarvan

*(3) HAZRAT ABU HURAIRAH’s 2nd HADEES*
It is related to Hazrat Abu Hurairah(R.A) that Hazrat Muhammad(P.B.U.H.) talked about Hindustan(India) & said:

“*Definitely, one of your troop would do a war with Hindustan, Allah would grant success to those warriors, as far as they would bring their kings by dragging them in chains / fetters. And Allah would forgive those warriors (by the Blessing of this great war). And when those Muslims would return, they would find Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria (Shaam)*”.

*References:*


Naeem bin Hammad quoted this Hadees in his book ‘Kitab Al Fitan’.
Ishaq bin Rahuya(R) also quoted this Hadees in his ‘Masnad’, in which there are few additions, so we are also quoting this narration as well, which is as follows:-
Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that, one day Hazoor (S.A.W.) said while talking about India(Hindustan);
‘Surely, your one troop would fight with Hindustan & Allah would Bless those Warriors(Mujahid) with success, that they would bring the leaders of Sindh in fetters, Allah would forgive the Warriors. Then, when they would return, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria”.

*Hazrat Abu Hurairah(R.A.) spoke:

‘If I get that Ghazwa, then would participate in it by selling all my old & new goods. When Allah would give us success, then we would come back & I would be a freed Abu Hurairah, who would come in Syria and would meet Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) there. O Allah’s Messenger (P.B.U.H.) ! that time, I would be in a deep desire to tell him by going close to him that I have the honour of having the company of Muhammad(P.B.U.H.).*

The narrator tells that: Muhammad S.A.W. smiles by listening this.

*Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) told that ‘if I could find that Ghazwa, then would sell all my new & old goods and would participate in it. When Allah (S.W.T.) granted us success & we returned, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah; who would come in the country of Syria with such a pride of finding Hazrat Isa (A.S.) over there. O Muhammad(P.B.U.H.) ! that time it would be my intense wish that by coming closer to Hazrat Isa(A.S.), I may tell him that I am the Sahabi of Muhammad(P.B.U.H.).

The narrator tells that Hazrat Muhammad (P.B.U.H.) smiled & said: ‘very difficult, very difficult’.*


----------



## ManojSinghRathore

@Zarvan @graphican 

Did you religious books predict Ghawza-e-Pakistan in 1971 by Hindus? If it cant predict a ghazwa that actually has already happened in history, why do you think Ghazwa-e-Hind is accurate? 

I think your religious books are fooling you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

ManojSinghRathore said:


> @Zarvan @graphican
> 
> Did you religious books predict Ghawza-e-Pakistan in 1971 by Hindus? If it cant predict a ghazwa that actually has already happened in history, why do you think Ghazwa-e-Hind is accurate?
> 
> I think your religious books are fooling you.


It hasn't happened because in the Hadees its mentioned that Muslims first fight India after defeating and capturing India they would heads towards the area where current Palestine and Israel exists and this war will happen when Jesus would be close to re appear


----------



## ManojSinghRathore

Zarvan said:


> It hasn't happened because in the Hadees its mentioned that Muslims first fight India after defeating and capturing India they would heads towards the area where current Palestine and Israel exists and this war will happen when Jesus would be close to re appear



When will it happen? So far when Muslims have fought India, they have lost like 1965, 71, Kargil and Siachen. Your Hadees seems to be wrong so far, you should change and update your Hadees with more current information on victory of India over muslims.


----------



## punit

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> do not spark the emotions & sentiments of the billions of muslims by provoking them through calling bad names to one of the core beliefs of IsLaam i.e. " GhazW-a-hind ."



shove it! u talking about invading my country, killing my people. so cut the crap 



Zarvan said:


> It hasn't happened because in the Hadees its mentioned that Muslims first fight India after defeating and capturing India they would heads towards the area where current Palestine and Israel exists and this war will happen when Jesus would be close to re appear



pray more to make ur invaders Nuclear Bomb Proof !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Zarvan said:


> 98 % Pakistanis are all read Jihadis but majority waits for the government to declare Jihad and if they would do people would come to fight specially Indians and Israel
> 
> 
> Let them talk crap when we would hunt them down they would know it



That's what I said..

The problem is your jihaadi's seem to suffer from premature detonation and are blowing themselves up in Pakistani market places and military bases.

you are right though - Pakistani govt will never declare gazwa hind against us because they know the consequences, better get rid of the anti gazwa govt first - till that time we will be waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@Zarvan - You will hunt us all down? You will run out of bullets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ManojSinghRathore said:


> You $hut up. If your dumb hadith or religion thinks that it is going to invade my country, I am going to shove your hadith up your backside.


Keep talking crap you are free to talk the day we would come after you and finish your beloved country you will know it Sir



SarthakGanguly said:


> @Zarvan - You will hunt us all down? You will run out of bullets


Don't worry we would not be short of bullets or determination to take you down


----------



## ManojSinghRathore

Zarvan said:


> Keep talking crap you are free to talk the day we would come after you and finish your beloved country you will know it Sir



You better hope you dont show up anywhere in India. I am a Rajput, and we are not ones your cowardly kind should take panga with. If you ever do have the balls to do your Ghazwa-e-Hind, drop by Jaisalmer with a copy of your Ghazwa-e-hind, and ask for me if you have the balls. 

I will first shove that Ghazwa--ehind up your a$$, then I will kill you, and then I will **** your dead corpse with the hadith still inside you.

I feel bad for Pakistanis because most of you cowards got converted by Muslims, but you crossed a line with me kid.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## punit

Zarvan said:


> Keep talking crap you are free to talk the day we would come after you and finish your beloved country you will know it Sir
> 
> 
> Don't worry we would not be short of bullets or determination to take you down



yeda yeda yeda !! Key Board Warrior !!

Mods How many Ghazaw -e -hind threads u want to run! @Oscar @Web Master

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Keep talking crap you are free to talk the day we would come after you and finish your beloved country you will know it Sir
> 
> 
> Don't worry we would not be short of bullets or determination to take you down


Umm ok. So you will kill us all or convert? Or will it be a mixed bunch? Besides what's the ETA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ManojSinghRathore said:


> You better hope you dont show up anywhere in India. I am a Rajput, and we are not ones your cowardly kind should take panga with. If you ever do have the balls to do your Ghazwa-e-Hind, drop by Jaisalmer with a copy of your Ghazwa-e-hind, and ask for me if you have the balls.
> 
> I will first shove that Ghazwa--ehind up your a$$, then I will kill you, and then I will **** your dead corpse with the hadith still inside you.
> 
> I feel bad for Pakistanis because most of you cowards got converted by Muslims, but you crossed a line with me kid.


Mr we are Muslims follower of greatest Generals like Khalid Bin Waleed and Saad Bin Abi Waqqas and above all HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW when we would come you would know whole world know and whole world would remember that day when whole of India became history and part of Pakistan whole world would hear radio Pakistan delhi I am preparing and praying for this battle to take place soon



SarthakGanguly said:


> Umm ok. So you will kill us all or convert? Or will it be a mixed bunch? Besides what's the ETA?


Nobody will be forced to convert you will be free to go to your temples and eat what ever you want to eat but INSHALLWH rulers will get changed and replaced by us


----------



## viper46

SarthakGanguly said:


> Umm ok. So you will kill us all or convert? Or will it be a mixed bunch? Besides what's the ETA?




sir we will not kill u and ordinary hindu , we just kill or captured ur zionist leaders...  and of course those who r attacking on our soil, actually its not we who will start war , u guys will do it, hint: narinder modi 



ManojSinghRathore said:


> You $hut up. If your dumb hadith or religion thinks that it is going to invade my country, I am going to shove your hadith up your backside.




save ur anger for that time my friend, nothing to be hyper, u guys are very very very dangerous on paper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

It's amazing to think that we have so many delusional nutcases right next door to us. Now wonder the world regards Pakistan as a looney house

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

PlanetWarrior said:


> It's amazing to think that we have so many delusional nutcases right next door to us. Now wonder the world regards Pakistan as a looney house



4 straight defeats at the hands of weak hindoos. daily blasts, drone extravaganza .. so their only hope is a hadith mentioning kissa-e Gahzwa-e-hind !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

jandk said:


> Indians are fit for slaughter (wajeeb-ul-qatl) and Indian women are to be taken as maal-e-ghanimat!!!




congratulations ... u have just unlocked what u r doing in kashmir


----------



## PlanetWarrior

punit said:


> 4 straight defeats at the hands of weak hindoos. daily blasts, drone extravaganza .. so their only hope is a hadith mentioning kissa-e Gahzwa-e-hind !!



We have a Ghazwa as well in Hinduism. It is called Ghazwa -e-RAW. It predicts a secret Hindustan organisation which will permeate every corner of the converted unbelievers of Hinduism. It will cause mayhem and destruction. Like Kalki on a steed it will divide the infidels into slaughtering each other. Other quarters of the infidels will run seeking refuge into Bharath which will progress economically and socially into a respected nation of the world. And in the heart of the infidels, blasts will occur regularly like the followers of Sri Rama letting of fireworks to welcome the return of the Lord for the Lord shall strike down those who have trespassed against His children and it is said that the Ghazwa-e-RAW proclaims "We act for the Lord God our Master and we are here to silently and mercilessly strike you down for you shall now know that He is the Lord our God and Father and you will be cremated in His name unto the ground which we bequeathed to you !" ...extract from the Holy Book of PlanetWarrior {Edict [18 at verse 12]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aarush

”* tan tana tan,tan ,tan Tara challti hai kya nau say barah* ” which was direct call to start Ghazwa e hind between 9 to 12 ,but Hindus used it in dere filthy song and make fun of him .

By Goat ! we will take revenge and will wage Ghazwa e hind between 9 to 12...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

No doubt...A day will come when:
- they will conquer India after 3 straight defeats
- they will be martyred & will get a virgin girl in Jannat

No doubt, why Pakistan is going into dirt day by day. 
Itni planning kabhi apni Country ko develop karne main ki hoti to aaj ALLAH bhi thoda khush hota...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Well it says India will be invaded by an imperialist army and the locals massacred, raped, taken away as sex slaves to the khalif and then forced to convert to an ideology of permanent mental subjugation and stunded intelligence.

All that came true, and today that part of India is a separate semi sovereign country dreaming of doing what already been done to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aarush

notsuperstitious said:


> Well it says India will be invaded by an imperialist army and the locals massacred, raped, taken away as sex slaves to the khalif and then forced to convert to an ideology of permanent mental subjugation and stunded intelligence.
> 
> All that came true, and today that part of India is a separate semi sovereign country dreaming of doing what already been done to them...


kah ke le lee ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Zarvan said:


> Mr we are Muslims follower of greatest Generals like Khalid Bin Waleed and Saad Bin Abi Waqqas and above all HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW when we would come you would know whole world know and whole world would remember that day when whole of India became history and part of Pakistan whole world would hear radio Pakistan delhi I am preparing and praying for this battle to take place soon



_*We are...We would...whole world....would know...would remember...whole india...whole world...radio pakistan....
*_
So tell us the date when SRK's new movie is going to be released ....



notsuperstitious said:


> locals massacred, raped, taken away as sex slaves


Replace local with Allah...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zarvan said:


> Mr we are Muslims follower of greatest Generals like Khalid Bin Waleed and Saad Bin Abi Waqqas and above all HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW when we would come you would know whole world know and whole world would remember that day when whole of India became history and part of Pakistan whole world would hear radio Pakistan delhi I am preparing and praying for this battle to take place soon
> 
> 
> Nobody will be forced to convert you will be free to go to your temples and eat what ever you want to eat but INSHALLWH rulers will get changed and replaced by us


You will rule us? 



viper46 said:


> sir we will not kill u and ordinary hindu , we just kill or captured ur zionist leaders...  and of course those who r attacking on our soil, actually its not we who will start war , u guys will do it, hint: narinder modi
> 
> save ur anger for that time my friend, nothing to be hyper, u guys are very very very dangerous on paper


Just try.

Welcome to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Zarvan said:


> Mr we are Muslims follower of greatest Generals like Khalid Bin Waleed and Saad Bin Abi Waqqas and above all HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW when we would come you would know whole world know and whole world would remember that day when whole of India became history and part of Pakistan whole world would hear radio Pakistan delhi I am preparing and praying for this battle to take place soon
> 
> 
> Nobody will be forced to convert you will be free to go to your temples and eat what ever you want to eat but INSHALLWH rulers will get changed and replaced by us



Baap Na maari Mendaki, Beta Terrandaaz..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Zarvan said:


> Mr we are Muslims follower of greatest Generals like Khalid Bin Waleed and Saad Bin Abi Waqqas and above all HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW when we would come you would know whole world know and whole world would remember that day when whole of India became history and part of Pakistan whole world would hear radio Pakistan delhi I am preparing and praying for this battle to take place soon
> 
> 
> Nobody will be forced to convert you will be free to go to your temples and eat what ever you want to eat but INSHALLWH *rulers will get changed and replaced by us*




Why would you want to rule a corrupt sh!thole like Hindustan? C'mon man, be more ambitious. Start a Ghazwa-e-America or something. They also have more advanced nukes and technology than India. Broaden your horizon and look across the sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

karan.1970 said:


> Baap Na maari Mendaki, Beta Terrandaaz



Teen baar to phaad di inki,
chauthe ko tayaar..


----------



## Aarush

*How to prepare for Ghazawa-e-Hind*

Our Children,

All the Islamic Greetings to you. Many of you have been asking it for a long time that how to prepare for Ghazawa-e-Hind. In this post of ours we have revealed the secret. This post will tell you the weapon, technology and ideology to be used in Ghazawa.

*Red Cap (F*CKERZ):*
Children, the red cap which we wear is not just a cap. It is a global satellite from which we monitor the whole world and the headquarter of our imaginative conspiracy theories. This is one of the most vital part of Ghazawa-e-Hind. It prevents unnecessary liberal and sensible thoughts from entering in your head. Yakeen Zaniye…you must buy this from our online store for just 100 Zionist Dollars.



The Cap is different from our red-cap because your mere a follower. The leader must be distinguished. We have decided to name the cap *F*CKERZ *(Followers Cap of Khalifa-Er-Rashida Zaid Hamid). The *** means app hamari aankhon ke taare hain (The * signifies you are tinkle of our eyes).

*White Horse (WHores):*
The next important thing to be used is a White Horse. Yakken Zaaniye (believe us) the color has to be white because the paleet hindus are darker and white is for good looking muslims. The horse should look Muslim in its nature, if you could get a circumcised horse, that would be fantastic. If you cannot get a horse then even a pony or donkey will do the work. We will make him listen to our powerful azan and will turn the donkeys into horses (like we are turning you sensible Pakistanis into Donkeys, likewise). We lovingly call these White Horse as *WHores *(W from White and Hores from Horse and pronounced similar to horse with a little W).



Yakeen Zaaniye…ek baar hum apne ghode pe baithe to seedhe Panipat me ruk ke chai peeyengey aur zangal paani ke liey faarig hongey.

(Believe us, once we saddled up we won’t stop until Panipat and in Panipat we will take a tea and pee break).

*Mard-e-Momin Sword (MMS):*
Our Children, mard-e-momin does not need nukes and jukes. All it take is to awaken the iman (with brain sleeping). With the hausla (courage, in this case, audacity) we will capture red fort in Dilli. Here are some samples of *Mard-e-Momin Swords (MMS)*.




Yakken maaniye..agar dushman talwar ke war se nahi mara to septic se mar jayega….InshaAllah.

(Believe us, if not by the sword the enemy might die from septic, God Willing ).

*Radio Pakistan Delhi (Ra-PaDe):*
Radio is an important part of this operation. Remember, one of the main objective of the Ghazawa-e-Hind is to broadcast Radio Pakistan Delhi. We have shortened the name from Radio Pakistan Delhi to *Ra-PaDe (Raw Paadey)*. Whenever RAW forts we can smell them with these Radios.

We have talked to China and China agreed to supply us Made-in-China radio for free. Alahmdullah!



So dear children don’t forget to carry your radios on the battle. The radio must be FM Radio not just AM. While in India we can also listen to Bollywood songs on our FM Radios. He he…Kaafirs.

Apart from these there few other things which you should do:


First Rule, never question us or our logic, it will be considered as Gustakh-e-Zaid
Do not open your mind to save yourself from fasadi soch
Hate Hindus, Jews, Sikhs and Christians, remember you are not allowed to have soft corner for them
I would like your feedback and your doubts on the Ghazawa preparation.
Yours Sincerely,
Zaid Zaman Hamid
Self Claimed Defense Analyst (BRA STRAP Wale.)

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA...LOL


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Aarush said:


> We have talked to China and China agreed to supply us Made-in-China radio for free. Alahmdullah!



Smart move on the Chinese there. They agreed to supply the radios but not the batteries. The batteries cost more than the radios and that is where the profit lies in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kesang

Sir @Zarvan, what do Sir Zaid hamid think about TTP? I don't think that he love ttp as much you support TTP.


----------



## Rajbeer Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Rajbeer Singh said:


> Teen baar to phaad di inki,
> chauthe ko tayaar..



Chauthe pe Chautha hoga inka !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajbeer Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150376166922208




Zaid Hamid- ایفاے عہد [Eefay-e-Ahad]
Our mission is Takmeel e Pakistan, completion of Pakistan's unfinished destiny! Defending Pakistan ideological and geographical frontiers leading up to the promised Ghazwa e Hind, the final showdown with the arch enemy India. we will change the tide of history, write our own destiny and carve our future through the blessings of Allah (swt) and Rasul Allah (sm) and the power of our divine and sacred ideology, Islam! It cannot get more romantic than this!
It is our promise to this sacred land. This may seem a daunting task, very asymmetric war with odds heavy against the forces of Good but then we are Muslims! We live with dignity and when our time comes, we die with honor!
InshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150376166922208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid- ایفاے عہد [Eefay-e-Ahad]
> Our mission is Takmeel e Pakistan, completion of Pakistan's unfinished destiny! Defending Pakistan ideological and geographical frontiers leading up to the promised Ghazwa e Hind, the final showdown with the arch enemy India. we will change the tide of history, write our own destiny and carve our future through the blessings of Allah (swt) and Rasul Allah (sm) and the power of our divine and sacred ideology, Islam! It cannot get more romantic than this!
> It is our promise to this sacred land. This may seem a daunting task, very asymmetric war with odds heavy against the forces of Good but then we are Muslims! We live with dignity and when our time comes, we die with honor!
> InshAllah



No, no you don't live with dignity. You live with CIA funds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Zarvan said:


>


Aa jaa yar,....bade din ho gaye kuch exciting nahi kiya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NW21Tamil

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150376166922208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid- ایفاے عہد [Eefay-e-Ahad]
> Our mission is Takmeel e Pakistan, completion of Pakistan's unfinished destiny! Defending Pakistan ideological and geographical frontiers leading up to the promised Ghazwa e Hind, the final showdown with the arch enemy India. we will change the tide of history, write our own destiny and carve our future through the blessings of Allah (swt) and Rasul Allah (sm) and the power of our divine and sacred ideology, Islam! It cannot get more romantic than this!
> It is our promise to this sacred land. This may seem a daunting task, very asymmetric war with odds heavy against the forces of Good but then we are Muslims! We live with dignity and when our time comes, we die with honor!
> InshAllah


I'm not Indian but don't even think of trying to **** with Tamils. If you do I will personally cut your fucking head of and piss on your body you filthy mullah bastard ****. Then I will take that shirty Hadith or whatever it's call and stuff it down your Arab wannabe body. You Muslims are all hype, especially Pakis. When push comes to shove, Indians will murder each and every single one of you slimy fucks. Die in a hole cunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proud_indian

Ghar me nahi daane aur amma chali bhunane....


----------



## T90TankGuy

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150376166922208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid- ایفاے عہد [Eefay-e-Ahad]
> Our mission is Takmeel e Pakistan, completion of Pakistan's unfinished destiny! Defending Pakistan ideological and geographical frontiers leading up to the promised Ghazwa e Hind, the final showdown with the arch enemy India. we will change the tide of history, write our own destiny and carve our future through the blessings of Allah (swt) and Rasul Allah (sm) and the power of our divine and sacred ideology, Islam! It cannot get more romantic than this!
> It is our promise to this sacred land. This may seem a daunting task, very asymmetric war with odds heavy against the forces of Good but then we are Muslims! We live with dignity and when our time comes, we die with honor!
> InshAllah


Please at least try to manage your own country first.


----------



## Multani

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645303238873818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Oscar @Nishan_101 @RazPaK @Multani @HRK @PWFI and others


 
@Armstrong @ghilzai @Informant @Jaanbaz @Azlan Haider @syedali73 @Missile @Alpha1 @Hyperion @M-48 @Nadi @Pakistani Exile @Shahmir kashmir @Jf Thunder @waz @Irfan Baloch @Nuri Natt
@Cheetah786 @Luftwaffe@EyanKhan @A.Rafay 

I am just a student. This is my opinion. Listening to Zaid Hamid Sahib, I cannot see anything wrong with him, but he makes sense, and his thoughts show great Islamic wisdom and foresight. He knows what he is talking about. One of the best i have seen on Pakistani TV. His method of delivering is disputable, with stern or careless words, and his arguments/predictions evolve. He seems overly assertive, judgemental. He runs into self-contradiction due to this sometimes. This shows that he is a layman. But the gist of his idea is well known and correct. I understand what he is trying to say.

His talks of spirituality. Gives a good analogy of the cricket team, and Jihad e Nafs. He wants spiritual leadership. He is speaking about taking the help of Angels, which is a fact proven by Islam.

From an Islamic point of view, what he proposes fits Islamic ideals really. He is asking for a trained army, The Mighty Army of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, to verge ahead and protect Pakistan from khawarij and mushrikeen, and this is based on perceived threats in Jammu and Kashmir and on the border with Afghanistan. This is sound.

At the end of the video, the Qasida of La Ilaha IllAllah in Arabic is sung by Sufis, ending in the words

*Madad Ya RasoolAllah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> I am Rajput from Bihar, my grandparents came from Alwar, Rajasthan. This Mullah does not know Rajput power.


 
We have Rajput Janjuas and Ghakkars in Pakistan

You do not know about Muslim Rajput power


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> They are fake Rajput.


 
We will see.

We have the Khokhars, the Chauhans, the Rathore, the Minhas by the millions in Pakistan

They are all Muslim Rajputs ready for your Alwar and Bihar


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> Muslim can not be Rajput and don't say lies, Chauhan and Rathore never went to Pakistan.


----------



## Horseman

RajaHindutva said:


> Muslim can not be Rajput and don't say lies, Chauhan and Rathore never went to Pakistan.


What about those who accept Islam?


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> Learn to respect your superiors.


 
These are the superiors of Pakistan, and soon to be superiors of india

The Muslim Rajputs, backbone of Pakistan

Janjuas, Ghakkars, Chauhans, Minhas, Rathore, Manj, Khokhars, Bhattis


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> No, they are not Rajput.
> 
> 
> They are not Rajputs, they are coward converts. They will not last a second in India.


 
they don't need to last a second in india,

they need to last forever in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horseman

RajaHindutva said:


> No, they are not Rajput.


How couldnt they?
If someone accept any religion then how could his ancestry be changed?


----------



## jatt+gutts

real kurasmanis are TTP and they are doing gazwa e hind in Pakistan.


----------



## Multani

RajaHindutva said:


> Rajputs can only be Hindu or Sikh, Muslim Rajput makes no sense.


 


@Nuri Natt


----------



## notsuperstitious

RajaHindutva said:


> Rajputs can only be Hindu or Sikh, Muslim Rajput makes no sense.


 
Many low caste people converted to islam to escape the oppressive caste system and get favors from the ruling muslims. They all claim to be rajputs, brahmins, thakurs etc etc etc, nobody claims to be low caste converts. I guess if that fails they claim to be arabs etc. Funny self hating lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Mullhah Pigs day dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## viper46

SarthakGanguly said:


> You will rule us?



we have ruled u


----------



## SarthakGanguly

viper46 said:


> we have ruled u


Are you Aurangzeb? You still alive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you Aurangzeb? You still alive?



 sssshhhhh


----------



## punit

Multani said:


> @Armstrong @ghilzai @Informant @Jaanbaz @Azlan Haider @syedali73 @Missile @Alpha1 @Hyperion @M-48 @Nadi @Pakistani Exile @Shahmir kashmir @Jf Thunder @waz @Irfan Baloch @Nuri Natt
> @Cheetah786 @Luftwaffe@EyanKhan @A.Rafay
> 
> I am just a student. This is my opinion. Listening to Zaid Hamid Sahib, I cannot see anything wrong with him, but he makes sense, and his thoughts show great Islamic wisdom and foresight. He knows what he is talking about. One of the best i have seen on Pakistani TV. His method of delivering is disputable, with stern or careless words, and his arguments/predictions evolve. He seems overly assertive, judgemental. He runs into self-contradiction due to this sometimes. This shows that he is a layman. But the gist of his idea is well known and correct. I understand what he is trying to say.
> 
> His talks of spirituality. Gives a good analogy of the cricket team, and Jihad e Nafs. He wants spiritual leadership. He is speaking about taking the help of Angels, which is a fact proven by Islam.
> 
> From an Islamic point of view, what he proposes fits Islamic ideals really. He is asking for a trained army, The Mighty Army of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, to verge ahead and protect Pakistan from khawarij and mushrikeen, and this is based on perceived threats in Jammu and Kashmir and on the border with Afghanistan. This is sound.
> 
> At the end of the video, the Qasida of La Ilaha IllAllah in Arabic is sung by Sufis, ending in the words
> 
> *Madad Ya RasoolAllah*



he is a nut case ! stop listening to him!


----------



## Zarvan

Multani said:


> @Armstrong @ghilzai @Informant @Jaanbaz @Azlan Haider @syedali73 @Missile @Alpha1 @Hyperion @M-48 @Nadi @Pakistani Exile @Shahmir kashmir @Jf Thunder @waz @Irfan Baloch @Nuri Natt
> @Cheetah786 @Luftwaffe@EyanKhan @A.Rafay
> 
> I am just a student. This is my opinion. Listening to Zaid Hamid Sahib, I cannot see anything wrong with him, but he makes sense, and his thoughts show great Islamic wisdom and foresight. He knows what he is talking about. One of the best i have seen on Pakistani TV. His method of delivering is disputable, with stern or careless words, and his arguments/predictions evolve. He seems overly assertive, judgemental. He runs into self-contradiction due to this sometimes. This shows that he is a layman. But the gist of his idea is well known and correct. I understand what he is trying to say.
> 
> His talks of spirituality. Gives a good analogy of the cricket team, and Jihad e Nafs. He wants spiritual leadership. He is speaking about taking the help of Angels, which is a fact proven by Islam.
> 
> From an Islamic point of view, what he proposes fits Islamic ideals really. He is asking for a trained army, The Mighty Army of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, to verge ahead and protect Pakistan from khawarij and mushrikeen, and this is based on perceived threats in Jammu and Kashmir and on the border with Afghanistan. This is sound.
> 
> At the end of the video, the Qasida of La Ilaha IllAllah in Arabic is sung by Sufis, ending in the words
> 
> *Madad Ya RasoolAllah*


This is because his love for rasool saw and firm belief in his saying and orders and his mission to either or get killed for Islam and Muslims and inshallah me and others will soon hunt down Ind.. and revenge off 1948 and 71 and Kashmir would be taken



jbgt90 said:


> Please at least try to manage your own country first.


We will manage and one way to manage is destroy the country which is creating problems in our country our beloved neighbour India


----------



## Skull and Bones

Zarvan said:


> This is because his love for rasool saw and firm belief in his saying and orders and his mission to either or get killed for Islam and Muslims and inshallah me and others will soon hunt down Ind.. and revenge off 1948 and 71 and Kashmir would be taken



Make sure, in order to take revenge, you don't loose Baluchistan this time. The mullahs were running very high in 71, before we chopped down their tails.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Skull and Bones said:


> Make sure, in order to take revenge, you don't loose Baluchistan this time. The mullahs were running very high in 71, before we chopped down their tails.


You will see Baluchistan is going no where instead we would take your Punjab and chins will take many areas and soon Bangladesh would also take lot off your areas the would become strong soon by weapons from china and training


----------



## Skull and Bones

Zarvan said:


> You will see Baluchistan is going no where instead we would take your Punjab and chins will take many areas and soon Bangladesh would also take lot off your areas the would become strong soon by weapons from china and training



Lol, you might get some real estate for free beside those unmarked graves in Kashmir, beside your brothers. 

Tell me, do you fap every night with those thoughts, how you even sleep at night?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airuah

Why does Pakistan ask Iran for a gas pipeline when it already has a huge source of natural gas.....Pakistan should seriously think about starting the ZAG project(zaid a*s gas) and utilize the unending supply of natural gas to power its industry and economy....


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> *chutiyooon ka chutiyaaaaa *
> 
> *sab mil ker bolo ZAIIIIIIIIIID CHUTIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Tu bhi aa jaa, @Zarvan ke saath Ghazwa e hind me shamil hone.


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Tu bhi aa jaa, @Zarvan ke saath Ghazwa e hind me shamil hone.


Last time bhi ulta par gya tha or ghazwa e bangladesh ban gya tha is liye mujhy maafi de do hazorr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> Last time bhi ulta par gya tha or ghazwa e bangladesh ban gya tha is liye mujhy maafi de do hazorr



Aisa na bol, @Zarvan ka dil toot jayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Zarvan said:


> This is because his love for rasool saw and firm belief in his saying and orders and his mission to either or get killed for Islam and Muslims and inshallah me and others will soon hunt down Ind.. and revenge off 1948 and 71 and Kashmir would be taken
> 
> 
> We will manage and one way to manage is destroy the country which is creating problems in our country our beloved neighbour India





So when u are coming to India? Indian Muslism will rip your Forces apart.. Forget how INdian Muslims killed your forces in Kargil


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Aisa na bol, @Zarvan ka dil toot jayega.


 toot jaay mulk to bach jaay ga na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> toot jaay mulk to bach jaay ga na



Hindus me aisa aukad kaha, don't forget, 1 muslim> 10 hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Hindus me aisa aukad kaha, don't forget, 1 muslim> 10 hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

Zarvan said:


> You will see Baluchistan is going no where instead we would take your Punjab and chins will take many areas and soon Bangladesh would also take lot off your areas the would become strong soon by weapons from china and training



You took in 47, you took in 65, and you took in 71,99.....just where you took it.


----------



## Missile

Somebody really gonna get Hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

a think tank.


----------



## Durrak

I've wasted my time. .


----------



## Aarush

Zaid Hamid BRA STRAP Wale......


----------



## asad71

1.He really talks of Pakistan adopting a total people's war doctrine. That requires motivating/indoctrinating people on Islamic line. Muslims must never doubt:

a. India aims at establishing Akhand Bharat eliminating all non-Hindus in SA.

b.Muslims must always remember the Jewish plan of millenniums to re-establish the Temple of Salomon. Conquest of Jerusalem followed by destruction of Baghdad and Aleppo,and now on the doors of Damascus are acts to that direction. Next target will probably be Istanbul where Constantinople is be re-established. And then the Temple of Solomon to rule over Greater Israel.

2. Let's not be swayed by Indians/Hindus ridiculing Z Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

asad71 said:


> 1.He really talks of Pakistan adopting a total people's war doctrine. That requires motivating/indoctrinating people on Islamic line. Muslims must never doubt:
> 
> a. India aims at establishing Akhand Bharat eliminating all non-Hindus in SA.
> 
> b.Muslims must always remember the Jewish plan of millenniums to re-establish the Temple of Salomon. Conquest of Jerusalem followed by destruction of Baghdad and Aleppo,and now on the doors of Damascus are acts to that direction. Next target will probably be Istanbul where Constantinople is be re-established. And then the Temple of Solomon to rule over Greater Israel.
> 
> 2. Let's not be swayed by Indians/Hindus ridiculing Z Hamid.


Do Bangali Muslims also believe in Ghazwa e hind?


----------



## karan.1970

Jaggu said:


> Do Bangali Muslims also believe in Ghazwa e hind?


They had their Ghazwa e Pak in 1971 and are content with it


----------



## Mike_Brando

SarthakGanguly said:


> You will rule us?
> 
> 
> Just try.
> 
> Welcome to India.


Aha mate,i think our Pakistani friends are making a mistake.I have also heard about an invasion written in the Hadith of Sahih al-Bukhari but the only problem is that the name there was a bit different,it was GAZWA-E-SINDH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Black Widow said:


> So when u are coming to India? Indian Muslism will rip your Forces apart.. Forget how INdian Muslims killed your forces in Kargil


Don't worry soon would come and hunt at least 100 Indian soldiers


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry soon would come and hunt at least 100 Indian soldiers



Pl come fast, we will do your khatna again & send you back...


----------



## Imran Khan

Rajbeer Singh said:


> Pl come fast, we will do your khatna again & send you back...


 oyeee why send back ? give him a job and keep in india . jis ka twice khatna ho hamary kis kam ka ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Jaggu said:


> Do Bangali Muslims also believe in Ghazwa e hind?



Why not? It's in the scriptures/hadis.


----------



## Jaggu

asad71 said:


> Why not? It's in the scriptures/hadis.



But what I was asking is, generally how do Bengali Muslims view this, especially the younger generation? do they believe in Ghazwa e Hind prophesy and view it favourably?


----------



## Nishan_101

But really Pakistan Military is not prepared for such an event. Also tell me any chances of Arabian State like a country consist on KSA, UAE, Jordan, Oman, Yemen, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait with later on Iraq and Syria joining in.


----------



## Secularpakistani

punit said:


> Will Gazwa -e-Hind stop Drone Strikes in Pakistan !!


They are already stopped and there are no more drone strikes happening here.Also your wet dreams of ruling afghanistan and defeating pakistan in its strategic backyard are over .


----------



## punit

Secularpakistani said:


> They are already stopped and there are no more drone strikes happening here.Also your wet dreams of ruling afghanistan and defeating pakistan in its strategic backyard are over .



congrats then! after a 10 Years .. mighty Pakistani army trained for Ghazawa-e-hind ! managed to stop drone attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry soon would come and hunt at least 100 Indian soldiers


He did not mean playing Counter Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gautam

Ghazwa-E-Moon and Ghazwa-E-Canberra will also follow from Khalifa-E-Rashida-E-Hilale-Duniya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

That accent of Pakistani anchor hahahahaha. And Zahid Hamid "Hum Delhi ko capture karenge. Phir mudenge aur ISrael ko capture karenge" That just made me face palm


----------



## halfilhal

Yawn....


----------



## acid rain

The funny thing is they are depending on China for their gazwa on India, Israel and western nations.



Nishan_101 said:


> But really Pakistan Military is not prepared for such an event. Also tell me any chances of Arabian State like a country consist on KSA, UAE, Jordan, Oman, Yemen, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait with later on Iraq and Syria joining in.



Before thinking of muslim ummah have you considered the opposition?

US, UK, France, Russia, China, India, Israel...


----------



## halfilhal

Yakin Jaaniye...1 baal ka pakistan...1 baat hum vaaze kar dein ki hum chootiye hein....


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Zarvan said:


> 98 % Pakistanis are all read Jihadis but majority waits for the government to declare Jihad and if they would do people would come to fight specially Indians and Israel
> 
> 
> Let them talk crap *when we would hunt them down they would know it*


This is bound to happen anyway , no matter what... InShaa ALLaah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> This is bound to happen anyway , no matter what... InShaa ALLaah


Don't worry sir soon you and I would hunt down thousands and thousands of India..


----------



## Ammyy

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry sir soon you and I would hunt down thousands and thousands of India..



"thousands and thousands "

Same like 71?


----------



## Zarvan

Ammyy said:


> "thousands and thousands "
> 
> Same like 71?


Its exactly 1971 whose revenge will be taken and also of people of Kashmir and Gujrat


----------



## vicky sen

Zarvan said:


> Its exactly 1971 whose revenge will be taken and also of people of Kashmir and Gujrat



Let me see... you tried in 98. nd we know how that ended.



Clawz said:


> Same brother, we will team up. I will smash there idols and desecrate there temples for we are warriors of Islam!!!!!!!!



Y not blow yourself up. Warriors of Islam also tend to do that...


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=617489381654717




We are coming India INSHALLAH revenge of 1948 and 1971 and people of Kashmir and Gujarat will be taken


----------



## kaykay

Zarvan said:


> Its exactly 1971 whose revenge will be taken and also of people of Kashmir and Gujrat


Okay. Don't forget to bring all of your warriors along with you. Once and for all. LOLs


----------



## Ammyy

Clawz said:


> Same brother, we will team up. I will smash there idols and desecrate there temples for we are warriors of Islam!!!!!!!!



You and your forces (both proxy as well as military) are incapable to do that.


----------



## rockstar08

modes please have a look at this post , some indian are using inappropriate language against hadith and religion .. either you ban them or delete those post ASAP .... @Aeronaut


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

The only lesson these Pigs learn in F$$@g Madarsa is grow up, & die fast so that you will get a virgin girl in jannat. What a jacka$$ community LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

rockstar08 said:


> modes please have a look at this post , some indian are using inappropriate language against hadith and religion .. either you ban them or delete those post ASAP .... @Aeronaut



If u r referring to me, look at what I was replying to.


----------



## rockstar08

vicky sen said:


> If u r referring to me, look at what I was replying to.



I am not referring to any particular , but too all including Pak members .. and this is a post about a hadith if any indian don't like it so there is no reason to reply here , at least its better to use dis recpectfull language towards any religion


----------



## Jaggu

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry sir soon you and I would hunt down thousands and thousands of India..


soon? do you have a time period when this Ghazwa will take place?


----------



## Secularpakistani

acid rain said:


> Before thinking of muslim ummah have you considered the opposition?
> US, UK, France, Russia, China, India, Israel...


Just cut US,UK,France and china from your list.Russia and israel might join you in a war against pakistan .And most probably china will act against you.


----------



## bronxbull

ManojSinghRathore said:


> You better hope you dont show up anywhere in India. I am a Rajput, and we are not ones your cowardly kind should take panga with. If you ever do have the balls to do your Ghazwa-e-Hind, drop by Jaisalmer with a copy of your Ghazwa-e-hind, and ask for me if you have the balls.
> 
> I will first shove that Ghazwa--ehind up your a$$, then I will kill you, and then I will **** your dead corpse with the hadith still inside you.
> 
> I feel bad for Pakistanis because most of you cowards got converted by Muslims, but you crossed a line with me kid.



Oh bana saab

Chill raho.


----------



## acid rain

@Secularpakistani...lol, and you think all those countries he mentioned would be joining with pakistan in the gazwa?

But....hat wasnt my point - my point was all these countries have a common foe. All these countries also play their geopolitics too well. All these countries form a common bloc deep down at a different level..though they have issues and had issues with each other and had wars. But they act collectively in the background...except China though, which has its own issues with its other neighbors especially Japan and it also has its dreams...but china too has a similar enmity with the same common foe and will not oppose any action...though it might stay away ffor other reasons.


----------



## KingMamba

graphican said:


> So much opinion in your head is coming out of "probebly". Why don't you spend half a day and educate yourself before giving opinions? There are 14 Ahadith on the subject and 11 are considered unreliable. These 3 which are included in Sunun-Nasai-Alsughra are accepted. 2 of these Ahadith are Daef and one is Hussan which is "Authentic but name of narrator is unsure". This doubt is not on "Text of Hadith" but on the name of narrator. Make some research before speaking next time. U need it.



You just kind of proved his point LOL.



acid rain said:


> @Secularpakistani...lol, and you think all those countries he mentioned would be joining with pakistan in the gazwa?
> 
> But....hat wasnt my point - my point was all these countries have a common foe. All these countries also play their geopolitics too well. All these countries form a common bloc deep down at a different level..though they have issues and had issues with each other and had wars. But they act collectively in the background...except China though, which has its own issues with its other neighbors especially Japan and it also has its dreams...but china too has a similar enmity with the same common foe and will not oppose any action...though it might stay away ffor other reasons.



Indian wet dreams. 



Jaggu said:


> According to Sheikh Imran Hossien who has studied these end time prophesies, it will not be the Pakistani army that will do Ghazwa Tul Hind since (according to him) they do not qualify to be termed as Mujahideen. Also ins't it true that according to the prophesy it will be an army from Khorasan that will conduct Ghazwa Tul Hind? but the Punjabi dominated Pakistan is not Khorasan. Only Afghanistan and KPK province can be considered Khorasan.
> 
> In any case, hope this prophesy is just a myth because if it were to be true or if people believe it is true and try to attempt it, a lot of innocent people would die. War sounds good in papers when we read about it, but ask those who have been through it, it's not fun especially for the civilians.



LOL how you know all this when you a Sikh?  Anyway do not worry the hadith on the subject is very weak most Pakistanis believe in Greater Pakistan not Ghazwaul Hind LOL.



ManojSinghRathore said:


> @Zarvan @graphican
> 
> Did you religious books predict Ghawza-e-Pakistan in 1971 by Hindus? If it cant predict a ghazwa that actually has already happened in history, why do you think Ghazwa-e-Hind is accurate?
> 
> I think your religious books are fooling you.



Lmaoo actually the same dude speaks about Pakistan losing a war to India so yeah.


----------



## Jaggu

KingMamba said:


> LOL how you know all this when you a Sikh?  Anyway do not worry the hadith on the subject is very weak most Pakistanis believe in Greater Pakistan now Ghazwaul Hind LOL.



I like to keep informed about end time prophesies of various religious traditions. Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus all have their own prophesies. All of them are awaiting for some future leader who will come and save them and defeat their enemies. So many similarities in these traditions in this regard.


----------



## KingMamba

Jaggu said:


> I like to keep informed about end time prophesies of various religious traditions. Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus all have their own prophesies. All of them are awaiting for some future leader who will come and save them and defeat their enemies. So many similarities in these traditions in this regard.



I know of the Christians, Jews, Muslims, and Hindus. Didn't know Buddhists had one although I heard they are waiting for another Buddha. Sikhs also have one which I find really funny some Sikh told me on pdf LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Jaggu said:


> I like to keep informed about end time prophesies of various religious traditions. Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus all have their own prophesies. All of them are awaiting for some future leader who will come and save them and defeat their enemies. So many similarities in these traditions in this regard.



The real enemy is pride, hate, greed, injustices. There is an internal battle between good and bad, truth and falsehood. Peace can prevail and all can live in harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

KingMamba said:


> Indian wet dreams.



Its a bit difficult to comprehend...isnt it? all those countries - US, UK, Russia, India, France, Israel, and China to a lesser extent (though might be grandstanding against each other or creating strategies against one another) are actually fighting physically against someone right now and the one's they are figghting against has something that is common across the board - figure out whats it?

lol,
My supposed dream fades in comparision to the collective wet dream of gazwa, white horses, jedi swords, radio pakistan and lal khila pe Pakistani flag.

@KingMamba - and all those are nuclear armed countries btw.


----------



## ManojSinghRathore

Multani said:


> We will see.
> 
> We have the Khokhars, the Chauhans, the Rathore, the Minhas by the millions in Pakistan
> 
> They are all Muslim Rajputs ready for your Alwar and Bihar



muslims cannot be Rajputs, just like ahmedis cannot be Muslim. Real rajputs are brave son of soil Hindu rajputs, Muslim rajputs are just converted cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Jaggu said:


> soon? do you have a time period when this Ghazwa will take place?


we can only prepare for it ... 

ALLaah knows the time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> we can only prepare for it ...
> 
> ALLaah knows the time ...


That's not fair man.... how will I know when to get my bunker ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry sir soon you and I would hunt down thousands and thousands of India..


That would be a very noble motivation for me to live life with a mission and a IsLaamic cause which each & every muslim can participate in many ways ...


----------



## Zarvan

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> That would be a very noble motivation for me to live life with a mission and a IsLaamic cause which each & evebry muslim can participate in many ways ...


Don't worry Sir we would direct kill them and kill thousands of them and make them history by help and support of ALLAH INSHALLAH


----------



## OrionHunter

Huh? This clown says that Saudi Arabia begs Pakistan for everything!! 

Any Saudi friends out here to counter him??


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

punit said:


> Will Gazwa -e-Hind stop Drone Strikes in Pakistan !!


dont know but it will surely stop PLA to camp in PAKistan occupied india ..:


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> we have ruled u


When?? In your dreams?? We have ruled you for thousand of years


----------



## INDIC

viper46 said:


> we have ruled u



Yes, the daal eating Punjabis who never ruled their own land saying they ruled us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry Sir we would direct kill them and kill thousands of them and make them history by help and support of ALLAH INSHALLAH


OK I understand so Allah has kept Virgin Girls for you in Jannat...



Gautam said:


> That's not fair man.... how will I know when to get my bunker ready?


Don't you know stupid??? Allah have told them & will tell the time. it seems Allah ki phat rahi hai thats why it is telling Pakis to wait till he tells the time.
Also, Allah has kept Virgin Girls for them in Jannat so they are all trying to go Jannat as soon as they come to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rajbeer Singh said:


> OK I understand so Allah has kept Virgin Girls for you in Jannat...
> 
> 
> Don't you know stupid??? Allah have told them & will tell the time. it seems Allah ki phat rahi hai thats why it is telling Pakis to wait till he tells the time.
> Also, Allah has kept Virgin Girls for them in Jannat so they are all trying to go Jannat as soon as they come to earth.


I am least concerned about Jannat more about please ALLAH and finally taking revenge of 48 and 71 and Kashmir and Gujarat what you did to Pakistan and my Muslim brother and sisters


----------



## Zarvan

Rajbeer Singh said:


> Hi MC, We will keep on kicking a$$ of Pakistan just like you mentioned the dates, include 65 also in that, & will keep on sending you to your pathetic Allah, just like we took the air from the chest of some of you pigs.
> Welcome to the slaughterhouse, pig.


Both in 65 and 28 you got your butts kicked it was tribals who took 48 Azad Kashmir and in 65 you were brutally defeated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

This thread is funny.


----------



## jarves

@Rajbeer Singh Calm down man Lol.Hurling insults and abuses will get you banned.


----------



## jarves

Rajbeer Singh said:


> As far as Ban is concerned my Friend, it is the least Porkistanis can do & LOL, this forum is not my life.


Indeed but it is good to have members like you.Dont start hurling abuses so easily.Defeat them in there own turf by Chanakya tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Jaggu said:


> But what I was asking is, generally how do Bengali Muslims view this, especially the younger generation? do they believe in Ghazwa e Hind prophesy and view it favourably?




You must understand two points here:
a. The newer generation are more attached/conformist having been brought up in free environment with more access to education/info.
b. "Pakistan" as mentioned by Z Hamid is not merely the state of Pakistan but an ideology/vision held by all Muslims of SA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Rajbeer Singh said:


> What a great chootiya you are, go read Wikipedia or some other Authentic Source,LOL.
> In 65, Pakistan tried to get Kashmir,,end up saving Lahore LOL.
> Really, this community have now lost my final respect to them as well. Now its proved Their Grand Fathers were not man enough to tell the truth to their Childrens , just wanted to portrayed themselves as a fake hero. really a Na-mard jamaat. Spit on this community.


We never tried to get Kashmir dumbo than you attacked us and got your butts kicked saved lahore not only saved lahore few of your areas were captured also and around 10000 of your soldiers were taken POW your looks like the most Mr you lost in 65 and that is it is also not discussed much in your media ever you are the biggest liars about history the lies you tell about prithivi and others who were killed by Ghauri and others is well known


----------



## Sunny Deol

Zarvan said:


> Both in 65 and 28 you got your butts kicked it was tribals who took 48 Azad Kashmir and in 65 you were brutally defeated


Oyeeeee.........itihas gawah hai kee batware ke samay 62 crore diye the humney tumhey tab jake tumhare sir parr tadpaal aaye thee, barsaat say bachne kee haisiyat nahee aur goli baari kee baat karte hai aap log.


----------



## karan.1970

Zarvan said:


> We never tried to get Kashmir dumbo than you attacked us and got your butts kicked saved lahore not only saved lahore few of your areas were captured also and around 10000 of your soldiers were taken POW your looks like the most Mr you lost in 65 and that is it is also not discussed much in your media ever you are the biggest liars about history the lies you tell about prithivi and others who were killed by Ghauri and others is well known

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Pakistan and its Army has nothing to do with Black flags of khorasan......any aalim , in every corner of the world, do not have good opinions about pak army....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Sunny Deol said:


> Oyeeeee.........itihas gawah hai kee batware ke samay 62 crore diye the humney tumhey tab jake tumhare sir parr tadpaal aaye thee, barsaat say bachne kee haisiyat nahee aur goli baari kee baat karte hai aap log.


O fan of Sunny Deol who was hiding under bed during Mumbai Attack with his son you got your butts kicked in 48 and 65 every one knows it so your denial will not change reality and reality is you are soon going to become history and destroyed by Pakistan in which I would also be part of and INSHALLAH would hunt down thousands of your forces


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Zarvan said:


> O fan of Sunny Deol who was hiding under bed during Mumbai Attack with his son you got your butts kicked in 48 and 65 every one knows it so your denial will not change reality and reality is you are soon going to become history and destroyed by Pakistan in which I would also be part of and INSHALLAH would hunt down thousands of your forces



Bhai someone please wake him up from dreams....Warna ek aur Gazwa e-Pakistan ho jayega jo 71 main hua tha...LOL

Aur Sunny Deol se panga mat lena warna hand Pump Ukhaad ke marega...


----------



## viper46

jarves said:


> When?? In your dreams?? We have ruled you for thousand of years




tell you teachers to inform u about ur history... ur teachers might teaching u guys about rajni kanth fake stories instead of history .



INDIC said:


> Yes, the daal eating Punjabis who never ruled their own land saying they ruled us.



???? 



Rajbeer Singh said:


> Bhai someone please wake him up from dreams....Warna ek aur Gazwa e-Pakistan ho jayega jo 71 main hua tha...LOL
> 
> Aur Sunny Deol se panga mat lena warna hand Pump Ukhaad ke marega...




uska hand pump 1984 mai construct nhi hua tha? ... jub golden temple per hamla horaha tha


----------



## oFFbEAT

Ghazwa-e-Hind has already happened.........
Muslims have already invaded Hind(Hindustan), ruled over it, killed many people, *'*cut*'* it into pieces......and NOW, it's pay back time.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> O fan of Sunny Deol who was hiding under bed during Mumbai Attack with his son you got your butts kicked in 48 and 65 every one knows it so your denial will not change reality and reality is you are soon going to become history and destroyed by Pakistan in which I would also be part of and INSHALLAH would hunt down thousands of your forces



WTF does "everybody knows" mean? 
show us some proof of your imaginary victory in 48 and 65 and not some retard video of zaid jackass hamid claiming victory in 65.



Rajbeer Singh said:


> Bhai someone please wake him up from dreams....Warna ek aur Gazwa e-Pakistan ho jayega jo 71 main hua tha...LOL



buddy, let them dream - aur kuch toh bacha nahin hai, they are getting butt rapped from all quarters and by everyone....this imaginery dream is might keep their existence as a country alive.

When they actually realize that their dream not a dream but is a frightening nightmare is the day when everything will fall apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

You Indian members need to learn to stop, he is a gone case. So please just let it slide man.


----------



## Hindustani78

ManojSinghRathore said:


> muslims cannot be Rajputs, just like ahmedis cannot be Muslim. Real rajputs are brave son of soil Hindu rajputs, Muslim rajputs are just converted cowards.



What type of logic you are using in here ? Major Salman Khan, who died while fighting insurgents during the Kargil war in 1999 was a Muslim from Rajput origins . So was he a coward ?



Pak-one said:


> Pakistan and its Army has nothing to do with Black flags of khorasan......any aalim , in every corner of the world, do not have good opinions about pak army....



Black flags of khorasan will have believers from many nations and it would be like a banner .


----------



## Zarvan

acid rain said:


> WTF does "everybody knows" mean?
> show us some proof of your imaginary victory in 48 and 65 and not some retard video of zaid jackass hamid claiming victory in 65.
> 
> 
> 
> buddy, let them dream - aur kuch toh bach+a nahin hai, they are getting butt rapped from all quarters and by everyone....this imaginery dream is might keep their existence as a country alive.
> 
> When they actually realize that their dream not a dream but is a frightening nightmare is the day when everything will fall apart.


Mr we won both in 48 and 65 with almost nothing we took AJK and in 65 you attacked and got your butts kicked and in 2002 without any major war you lost around 200 + soldiers


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> tell you teachers to inform u about ur history... ur teachers might teaching u guys about rajni kanth fake stories instead of history .


Yeah everybody knows who is taught fake history here??  By the way can you tell the name of one Pakistani ruler who ruled us??
Then i will tell you the names of Indian rulers who ruled Pakistan


----------



## indiatester

Informant said:


> You Indian members need to learn to stop, he is a gone case. So please just let it slide man.


Dude.. how can you expect us to stop. We are having a wonderful time.
Our objective is to know 
1) Which mules will be used by Zaid Hamid & @Zarvan for their attack
2) How & when will they turn around from Delhi and go towards Israel
3) Figure out nut jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

indiatester said:


> Dude.. how can you expect us to stop. We are having a wonderful time.
> Our objective is to know
> 1) Which mules will be used by Zaid Hamid & @Zarvan for their attack
> 2) How & when will they turn around from Delhi and go towards Israel
> 3) Figure out nut jobs


Mr when INSHALLAH I and others would come you would know when you hear breaking news of attack on your soldiers led to deaths of hundreds of soldiers you would know INSHALLAH along with the whole world


----------



## Chronos

Informant said:


> You Indian members need to learn to stop, he is a gone case. So please just let it slide man.



I figured as much, only insane people support the Taliban.

And his talk of genocide against Hindus.

Don't worry, there are many nice pakistani posters here to counteract @Zarvan 



Zarvan said:


> Mr when INSHALLAH I and others would come you would know when you hear breaking news of attack on your soldiers led to deaths of hundreds of soldiers you would know INSHALLAH along with the whole world



Zarvan Bhai, be sure to come to South India too. The weather is nice and the people are nicer too


----------



## Zarvan

Ravi Nair said:


> I figured as much, only insane people support the Taliban.
> 
> And his talk of genocide against Hindus.
> 
> Don't worry, there are many nice pakistani posters here to counteract @Zarvan
> 
> 
> 
> Zarvan Bhai, be sure to come to South India too. The weather is nice and the people are nicer too


Yes that so called nice belong to only 2 & of population I would come on border and first finish your soldiers their than decide where to go INSHALLAH


----------



## sid426

Pakistan would be good to get rid of this moron.How can such people be given prominence in the media circles amazes me.


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> Mr we won both in 48 and 65 with almost nothing we took AJK and in 65 you attacked and got your butts kicked and in 2002 without any major war you lost around 200 + soldiers



I asked for proof and not your effin' big mouth go and get some.


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Zarvan said:


> Yes that so called nice belong to only 2 & of population I would come on border and first finish your soldiers their than decide where to go INSHALLAH



Yet Again...you dragged ALLAH into this. Do you drag Allah in all your "Daily Works too"?


----------



## acid rain

sid426 said:


> Pakistan would be good to get rid of this moron.How can such people be given prominence in the media circles amazes me.



LOL, the ISI pays this moron is what they..they obviously do it for some reason - if not then they are losing it too.


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

@acid rain Not only He but No Pakistani is having have any Proof of 65


----------



## ranjeet

Zarvan said:


> Mr when INSHALLAH I and others would come you would know when you hear breaking news of attack on your soldiers led to deaths of hundreds of soldiers you would know INSHALLAH along with the whole world


And I though Alcohol was banned in Pakistan. Man you are on a roll.


----------



## INDIC

ranjeet said:


> And I though Alcohol was banned in Pakistan. Man you are on a roll.



He must have be smoking some finest shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Zarvan said:


> Yes that so called nice belong to only 2 & of population I would come on border and first finish your soldiers their than decide where to go INSHALLAH



Okies 

Be sure to grab a map first. For Pakistanis India starts in Delhi and ends in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ravi Nair said:


> Okies
> 
> Be sure to grab a map first. For Pakistanis India starts in Delhi and ends in Delhi


Don't worry we know from where India starts 26/11 happened in Mumbai not Delhi remember


----------



## Scorpion666

hehehehe .... this guy is funnnn


----------



## indiatester

Zarvan said:


> Mr when INSHALLAH I and others would come you would know when you hear breaking news of attack on your soldiers led to deaths of hundreds of soldiers you would know INSHALLAH along with the whole world


Being your co forum member, you must extend the courtesy of precise advance information for all of us. Every one here agrees that it is an honorable thing to do.



Ravi Nair said:


> Zarvan Bhai, be sure to come to South India too. The weather is nice and the people are nicer too


No Sir. He has to do the "Israel ki taraf mudenge". South India is too dark for their taste.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=223961374451932




Zaid Hamid Msg to Munafiq and Ghadaar'z :p
kutto k peche nhi lagna Apna kaam jari rakyn 
This video is for liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Zarvan, yakeen janiye, tumse bada joker aajtak is duniya mein nahi hua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

*Jihaaaaaaaad!!!!!!!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

jarves said:


> Yeah everybody knows who is taught fake history here??  By the way can you tell the name of one Pakistani ruler who ruled us??
> Then i will tell you the names of Indian rulers who ruled Pakistan




well right now india is ruling us , noora shareef is totally out of his mind, infact we have an indian defense minister for Pakistan armed force the great khuwaja SIRA ... and regarding pakistanis i am talking about muslims ... if u guys barhamins , kshatryas ,vasyas ,sudhras ,pariah are same for us as hindoos , then turks, arabs, afghans and irani should be the same muslims in front of u  ... who ruled on u guys  . and plzzz tell me and increase my knowledge who r the indian rulers who ruled pakistan ... i am serious .



sid426 said:


> Pakistan would be good to get rid of this moron.How can such people be given prominence in the media circles amazes me.




just like u people give prominence to moron shit sina and retarded narindramodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

INDIC said:


> @Zarvan, yakeen janiye, tumse bada joker aajtak is duniya mein nahi hua.



Yeah leave him alone.

Majority of the Pakistani posters don't take him seriously.

And for good reason.


----------



## Zarvan

Ravi Nair said:


> Yeah leave him alone.
> 
> Majority of the Pakistani posters don't take him seriously.
> 
> And for good reason.


Yes many of you didn't took many groups in Pakistan seriously and you had 26/11 Train attacks and several more keep laughing until I hunt your forces down INSHALLAH soon I would hunt your soldiers by help of ALLAH 









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=317255658332924


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Aarush

*Ghazawa Hind Updates....*
*Our white horse for Ghazawa-e-Hind*

Our Children,

Here is a proof that we are preparing for the Ghazawa. Remember that they (paleet hindus) will start the war and we will end it (they are not starting the war, we have to provoke them even more). Here is our horse that will ride us directly into Dilli. At the moment our horse looks like a donkey but we will convert it into a powerful horse with our powerful azans like we are doing to you my dear children and follower.





We do not know why our horse laugh menacingly whenever we talk of Ghazawa-e-Hind.





Remember the glorious days of Caliphate when our soldiers ride on their horses and captured the western part of Greater Pakistan. We will also follow the same tradition. Alahmdullah!





Don’t worry our children. We will be the calipha and lead you in the next Ghazawa. But till then keep practicing the conspiracy (oops! inspirational) theories. Buy and wear our red cap. It helps in our imagination. Aaah…how much we love our self.

Pakistan Allah ke raazo me ek raaz hai aur hum fandebaaz hain ..mera matlab hum zaanbaaz hain

Yours Sincerely,
Zaid Zaman Hamid
Self Claimed Defense Analyst <Bra Strap Wale>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

Rajbeer Singh said:


> @acid rain Not only He but No Pakistani is having have any Proof of 65



I know, he would have furnished it by now if he had any.



A genuine question to Pakistani members @waz, @Informant, @janbaaz etc..

It is quite obvious that Zaid Hamid is under protection of some higher ups in Pakistan and is most likely fuunded too - the reason being is, no one gets away with directly calling a nation's current leaders as traitors and what not on state media day in and day out if he was not protected.


My question is, what does he want to achieve internally or externally by calling on an invasion or jihad or gazwa or whatever on India that he keeps instigating?

Whats the motive behind his rhetoric?


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> Yes many of you didn't took many groups in Pakistan seriously and you had 26/11 Train attacks and several more keep laughing until I hunt your forces down INSHALLAH soon I would hunt your soldiers by help of ALLAH



You better hope and pray that India and Israel continue to not taking you jokers and your constipated theories seriously.

Because if we start taking it seriously then the consequences wont be pleasant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

acid rain said:


> You better hope and pray that India and Israel continue to not taking you jokers and your constipated theories seriously.
> 
> Because if we start taking it seriously then the consequences wont be pleasant.


Than I dare you and I challenge you take it seriously other wise don't cry when they become reality

If you worth your salt you will take it seriously


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> Than I dare you and I challenge you take it seriously other wise don't cry when they become reality
> 
> If you worth your salt you will take it seriously



lol

No, thank you - India and Israel have better things to do than take a bunch of wailing retards seriously.

However, pray that they dont take it seriously though..


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> i am talking about muslims ... if u guys barhamins , kshatryas ,vasyas ,sudhras ,pariah are same for us as hindoos , then turks, arabs, afghans and irani should be the same muslims in front of u  ... who ruled on u guys  . and plzzz tell me and increase my knowledge who r the indian rulers who ruled pakistan ... i am serious .


I perfectly knew that you Pakistanis like to talk shit wihtout any sense and knowledge  99% of the Pakistanis think that all Indians are Hindus and and only Pakistanis have claims on Muslim history  Indians have a more and better claim on Islamic history than Pakistanis.Even if i accept that only Pakistanis have claims on Muslims then also your claim is wrong.Whichever Empire ruled India.They made Delhi as there capital which means that parts of North India and whole of Pakistan was administered from Delhi so technichally we ruled you for thousand of years 
Pakistans are the only people who never ruled there lands and were always ruled by Arabs,Turks,Indians e.t.c. 
Now you asked the question about Indian rulers.Google about Harshvardhan,Maurya empire and also Sikh Empire.When you will be done with this then i will share names of more rulers. 
Also Pakistani think that History starts with Islamic invasion of India.Try searching on net that what happened before Islamic invasion and who ruled whom for more than even 2000 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

acid rain said:


> lol
> 
> No, thank you - India and Israel have better things to do than take a bunch of wailing retards seriously.
> 
> However, pray that they dont take it seriously though..


Yes better things like letting another 26/11 to happen even on larger scale and than crying like bunch of babies



acid rain said:


> I know, he would have furnished it by now if he had any.
> 
> 
> 
> A genuine question to Pakistani members @waz, @Informant, @janbaaz etc..
> 
> It is quite obvious that Zaid Hamid is under protection of some higher ups in Pakistan and is most likely fuunded too - the reason being is, no one gets away with directly calling a nation's current leaders as traitors and what not on state media day in and day out if he was not protected.
> 
> 
> My question is, what does he want to achieve internally or externally by calling on an invasion or jihad or gazwa or whatever on India that he keeps instigating?
> 
> Whats the motive behind his rhetoric?


He is not funded Mr his father is war veteran his passion was always joining Army but he went to Afghan Jihad at age in which people join Army sacrificing his dream to fight for Muslims in Afghanistan that is why he is so passionate about Army


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> Yes better things like letting another 26/11 to happen even on larger scale and than crying like bunch of babies
> 
> 
> He is not funded Mr his father is war veteran his passion was always joining Army but he went to Afghan Jihad at age in which people join Army sacrificing his dream to fight for Muslims in Afghanistan that is why he is so passionate about Army



9/11 happened in 2001 and 3000 X 'n' number of people died and are still dying in retaliation for it.


26/11 happened in 2008 and 164 X 'n' number of people died and are still dying in retaliation for it.

The equation is harsh but then thats the reality and thats the price you got to pay.


----------



## Zarvan

acid rain said:


> 9/11 happened in 2001 and 3000 X 'n' number of people died and are still dying in retaliation for it.
> 
> 
> 26/11 happened in 2008 and 164 X 'n' number of people died and are still dying in retaliation for it.
> 
> The equation is harsh but then thats the reality and thats the price you got to pay.


You did nothing Mr you just cried and cried so don't compare yourself to USA and even USA is running after getting defeated


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

@Zarvan You are an Idiot which you have proven time & again in this forum & thread. You claiming 26/11 every time as a victory shows nothing but the flaws in your upbringing which every one has clearly noticed. 26/11 is not a moment of pride even for you where many innocent Civilians were murdered in cold blood. 
@mods This is bad. Had we ever celebrated on a Civilian's blood bath? Requesting kindly to look into this please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rajbeer Singh said:


> @Zarvan You are an Idiot which you have proven time & again in this forum & thread. You claiming 26/11 every time as a victory shows nothing but the flaws in your upbringing which every one has clearly noticed. 26/11 is not a moment of pride even for you where many innocent Civilians were murdered in cold blood.
> @mods This is bad. Had we ever celebrated on a Civilian's blood bath? Requesting kindly to look into this please.


I also consider what Ghaznavi did to somnath as victory and what Ghauri did to you prithivi


----------



## acid rain

Zarvan said:


> You did nothing Mr you just cried and cried so don't compare yourself to USA and even USA is running after getting defeated



Exactly right, we didnt do anything, when did I say we did anything?

loll, I was just wondering about the equation and wondering if it was worth it.

How old is the old man anyway?...funny pictures btw.


----------



## Zarvan

acid rain said:


> Exactly right, we didnt do anything, when did I say we did anything?
> 
> loll, I was just wondering about the equation and wondering if it was worth it.
> 
> How old is the old man anyway?...funny pictures btw.


He is doing great Man as he did against Russians when he was hunting down Russians in 80s he is in same spirit ready to hunt Indians and me too INSHALLAH We would soon hunt your soldiers and government guys down really soon INSHALLAH


----------



## Informant

acid rain said:


> I know, he would have furnished it by now if he had any.
> 
> 
> 
> A genuine question to Pakistani members @waz, @Informant, @janbaaz etc..
> 
> It is quite obvious that Zaid Hamid is under protection of some higher ups in Pakistan and is most likely fuunded too - the reason being is, no one gets away with directly calling a nation's current leaders as traitors and what not on state media day in and day out if he was not protected.
> 
> 
> My question is, what does he want to achieve internally or externally by calling on an invasion or jihad or gazwa or whatever on India that he keeps instigating?
> 
> Whats the motive behind his rhetoric?



He is a very patriotic dude, he has a habit of going overboard. It's alright, he isnt killing anyone nor supports terrorists.


----------



## waz

acid rain said:


> I know, he would have furnished it by now if he had any.
> 
> 
> 
> A genuine question to Pakistani members @waz, @Informant, @janbaaz etc..
> 
> It is quite obvious that Zaid Hamid is under protection of some higher ups in Pakistan and is most likely fuunded too - the reason being is, no one gets away with directly calling a nation's current leaders as traitors and what not on state media day in and day out if he was not protected.
> 
> 
> My question is, what does he want to achieve internally or externally by calling on an invasion or jihad or gazwa or whatever on India that he keeps instigating?
> 
> Whats the motive behind his rhetoric?



Cheer leading, galvanising people etc. 

We know (the common man) Pakistan faces far bigger issues internally.



Zarvan said:


> You did nothing Mr you just cried and cried so don't compare yourself to USA and even USA is running after getting defeated




LOL! Action man. 

The Indians are just jealous they don't have a zaid hamid. 

You do have Praveen Togadia 


The post is in jest folks.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## nForce

All show no go..when will we see some actual action?Action is what counts, not words.


----------



## Zarvan

nForce said:


> All show no go..when will we see some actual action?Action is what counts, not words.


INSHALLAH you will soon see action environment is building up for the action and it will happen really soon


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Zarvan said:


> Yes better things like letting another 26/11 to happen even on larger scale and than crying like bunch of babies
> 
> 
> He is not funded Mr his father is war veteran his passion was always joining Army but he went to Afghan Jihad at age in which people join Army sacrificing his dream to fight for Muslims in Afghanistan that is why he is so passionate about Army




Is it true that he ran away from Afghanistan since he pooped in his pants when he saw the Russian soldiers ? I also heard that when he practices his Ghazwa stuff, he dresses as an Indian princess and pretends that the evil bad Pakistani soldiers are going to pile up on him. Is that true as well ? Do you share his fantasies as well or is that just a Zaid Bumhid style of Gazoo whatever ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Sometimes I wonder if this guy is trolling or actually is _that _retarded.


----------



## nForce

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH you will soon see action environment is building up for the action and it will happen really soon


yawn.... I am tired..You know what?its really a nice evening here, a little warm, with a rather cool breeze blowing, and I am thoroughly enjoying it.Probably you should try the same, you know, relax a little bit.
And stop thinking about things that are way above your head.You people neither have the maturity nor ability to unite for a common cause, let alone marching against India.Sometimes I even get surprised, that how is the nation still functioning with such inefficient leaderships.You people criticize Modi, but if you leaders had at least one percent of nationalism as that of Modi, Pakistan would have been a better place, no doubts about that.
With such short sighted leadership, you have perfectly managed to loose half the country, sell the other half to foreign powers and whatever is left of it, is up in flames, because of the choices you people had made.Not to mention, the treasury is not only empty but also in severe debt.How will you sustain war for even one week?
And then, with this background, you talk about Ghazwa-e-Hind..With all due respect, wake up, get out from that couch and perceive the world the way it is, for the sooner, the better, for you.Stop living in that la-la land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

i am personally waiting to take air from his chest by my bare hands...whare is he @Zarvan ? Send him here , just want to do a *Pitawa-e-Hind* of him.


----------



## Zarvan

PlanetWarrior said:


> Is it true that he ran away from Afghanistan since he pooped in his pants when he saw the Russian soldiers ? I also heard that when he practices his Ghazwa stuff, he dresses as an Indian princess and pretends that the evil bad Pakistani soldiers are going to pile up on him. Is that true as well ? Do you share his fantasies as well or is that just a Zaid Bumhid style of Gazoo whatever ?


he killed lot off russian guys and when they left and mujahideen started fighting each other he returned to complete his engineering degree


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## karan.1970

Zarvan said:


> INSHALLAH you will soon see action environment is building up for the action and it will happen really soon



Jindagi Jhandva Phir Bhi Ghamandva

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

I think even while pooping Zaid Hamid is having a gun around his butt.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Rajbeer Singh said:


> I think even while pooping Zaid Hamid is having a gun around his butt.



Man that guy is gun obsessed. You know what they say about guys who are gun crazy? They have a short pee pee and need a made up extension to their bodies


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Like it is happening for past 65 years I guess


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Rajbeer Singh said:


> i am personally waiting to take air from his chest by my bare hands...whare is he @Zarvan ? Send him here , just want to do a *Pitawa-e-Hind* of him.


Now that was funny


----------



## viper46

jarves said:


> I perfectly knew that you Pakistanis like to talk shit wihtout any sense and knowledge  99% of the Pakistanis think that all Indians are Hindus and and only Pakistanis have claims on Muslim history  Indians have a more and better claim on Islamic history than Pakistanis.Even if i accept that only Pakistanis have claims on Muslims then also your claim is wrong.Whichever Empire ruled India.They made Delhi as there capital which means that parts of North India and whole of Pakistan was administered from Delhi so technichally we ruled you for thousand of years
> Pakistans are the only people who never ruled there lands and were always ruled by Arabs,Turks,Indians e.t.c.
> Now you asked the question about Indian rulers.Google about Harshvardhan,Maurya empire and also Sikh Empire.When you will be done with this then i will share names of more rulers.
> Also Pakistani think that History starts with Islamic invasion of India.Try searching on net that what happened before Islamic invasion and who ruled whom for more than even 2000 years





 boy i didnt even think that inferiority complex will lead u to write 100 of these lines ... read my post and then answer , and BTW next time when u go to the school try to tell those stories to ur teacher , he will definitely remove the shits u keep on eating since ur child hood and PAKISTAN was not back then which ur claming administered by DEHLI  ...


----------



## acid rain

Informant said:


> He is a very patriotic dude, he has a habit of going overboard. It's alright, he isnt killing anyone nor supports terrorists.



There's no harm in being a patriot, but dont you think his vitriol like evil hindus, jihad, gazwa, and his tirade against media, govt etc is turning impressionable, gullible folks to become anti establishment, anti law, anti India, Israel, US, anti Hindu etc and indirectly turn them towards violence especially from his glorified stories about Muslim warriors and their conquests and jihads?.

case in point is the OP here who is a live example who dreams of killing thousands of civilians and members of PDF.

off hand it might all look innocent and fun because no one takes him seriously, but there are other impressionable minds who read the comments and watch the videos as well.

@Aeronaut.


----------



## Informant

acid rain said:


> There's no harm in being a patriot, but dont you think his vitriol like evil hindus, jihad, gazwa, and his tirade against media, govt etc is turning impressionable, gullible folks to become anti establishment, anti law, anti India, Israel, US, anti Hindu etc and indirectly turn them towards violence especially from his glorified stories about Muslim warriors and their conquests and jihads?.
> 
> case in point is the OP here who is a live example who dreams of killing thousands of civilians and members of PDF.
> 
> off hand it might all look innocent and fun because no one takes him seriously, but there are other impressionable minds who read the comments and watch the videos as well.
> 
> @Aeronaut.



Zarvan is a gone case who would murder his own mom if his mulla said so, so his example is just useless. People are people, all kinds of people in 200 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Informant said:


> Zarvan is a gone case who would murder his own mom if his mulla said so, so his example is just useless. People are people, all kinds of people in 200 million.



If such people's verbal diarrhea can create only 10 of "ready to die" terrorist in his whole life, he will end up taking 100+ lives. He must be stopped, not everyone take him as a clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

Informant said:


> Zarvan is a gone case who would murder his own mom if his mulla said so, so his example is just useless. People are people, all kinds of people in 200 million.



My point was not zarvans antics but rather was pointed towards zaid hamids antics on state tv regularly.

From your post I take it that you do not want to dwell on a potentially sensitive issue.



IND_PAK said:


> If such people's verbal diarrhea can create only 10 of "ready to die" terrorist in his whole life, he will end up taking 100+ lives. He must be stopped, not everyone take him as a clown.



There is a potentially wider indirect implication as well. His followers and fans will obviously be anti establishment. Hatred for India, US, Israel, Hindus etc is added bonus.


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> boy i didnt even think that inferiority complex will lead u to write 100 of these lines ...


Girl everybody knows who is suffering from inferiority complex Thats why Pakistanis always wrote fake history here just like you did now  becasue they dont have any ahievements an history of there own .


viper46 said:


> read my post and then answer ,


I have read it countered it.Why dont you telll me the name of Pakistani rulers who ruled India,You cant!! because there are none.One the other hand we ruled Pakistan also you were ruled by Turks,Arabs e.t.c.Pakistanis were always slaves and still are in the modern world  They never ruled there land  


viper46 said:


> PAKISTAN was not back then which ur claming


By Pakistan i meant the piece of land which is there now.You are saying that Pakistan was not there then how you can say that Pakistanis ruled Indians?? .I know Pakistanis and logic are antonyms to each other but still try to grasp it,May be you will get it.  .


viper46 said:


> administered by DEHLI  ...


I know truth hurts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

jarves said:


> Girl everybody knows who is suffering from inferiority complex Thats why Pakistanis always wrote fake history here just like you did now  becasue they dont have any ahievements an history of there own .
> 
> I have read it countered it.Why dont you telll me the name of Pakistani rulers who ruled India,You cant!! because there are none.One the other hand we ruled Pakistan also you were ruled by Turks,Arabs e.t.c.Pakistanis were always slaves and still are in the modern world  They never ruled there land
> 
> By Pakistan i meant the piece of land which is there now.You are saying that Pakistan was not there then how you can say that Pakistanis ruled Indians?? .I know Pakistanis and logic are antonyms to each other but still try to grasp it,May be you will get it.  .
> 
> I know truth hurts


Its you who are suffering from inferiority complex its Mughas who ruled you and kicked your butts but their main buildings you only have to portray than you are hell scared every time we make a deal with some country you start crying its you who is always scared and its your leaders who started talking about akhand Bharat so who is under complex its you


----------



## jarves

Zarvan said:


> Its you who are suffering from inferiority complex its Mughas who ruled you and kicked your butts but their main buildings you only have to portray than you are hell scared every time we make a deal with some country you start crying its you who is always scared and its your leaders who started talking about akhand Bharat so who is under complex its you


Ok i believe in you


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Zarvan said:


> Its you who are suffering from inferiority complex its Mughas who ruled you and kicked your butts but their main buildings you only have to portray than you are hell scared every time we make a deal with some country you start crying its you who is always scared and its your leaders who started talking about akhand Bharat so who is under complex its you


And who ruled before mughal.... Say for some 5000 years which included yourself. 

People in pakistan even talk corruption as birth right. So is it? Come again what were you saying...


----------



## he-man

Zarvan said:


> Its you who are suffering from inferiority complex its Mughas who ruled you and kicked your butts but their main buildings you only have to portray than you are hell scared every time we make a deal with some country you start crying its you who is always scared and its your leaders who started talking about akhand Bharat so who is under complex its you



Mughals kicked ur ancesters' balls and coeverted them as a result,we at least stood ground.

Then after partition u ppl ran off to new lands under the garb of 2 nation theory.why?

Cause u were scared of competing with hindus,sikhs,jains,parsis,buddhists,christians etc.

Enough said


----------



## viper46

jarves said:


> Girl everybody knows who is suffering from inferiority complex Thats why Pakistanis always wrote fake history here just like you did now  becasue they dont have any ahievements an history of there own .
> 
> yes man we cannot achieve medals in rapes yeah u r right
> 
> I have read it countered it.Why dont you telll me the name of Pakistani rulers who ruled India,You cant!! because there are none.One the other hand we ruled Pakistan also you were ruled by Turks,Arabs e.t.c.Pakistanis were always slaves and still are in the modern world  They never ruled there land
> 
> for this!!! again read my post until u understand what i was talking and then answer this accordingly my friend
> 
> By Pakistan i meant the piece of land which is there now.You are saying that Pakistan was not there then how you can say that Pakistanis ruled Indians?? .I know Pakistanis and logic are antonyms to each other but still try to grasp it,May be you will get it.  .
> 
> I know truth hurts



yeah its hurting u guys thats y u r not digesting the existence of Pakistan since ur creation 


inferiority complex lead u to write again and again ... if it is helping u to keep ur mind relax then carry on  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

JustAnotherWomen said:


> And who ruled before mughal.... Say for some 5000 years which included yourself.
> 
> People in pakistan even talk corruption as birth right. So is it? Come again what were you saying...


Lady you guys have lot more corruption than us so stop talking crap check the billions of dollars your politicians have in banks outside India and what we have even we compare population still its too much



he-man said:


> Mughals kicked ur ancesters' balls and coeverted them as a result,we at least stood ground.
> 
> Then after partition u ppl ran off to new lands under the garb of 2 nation theory.why?
> 
> Cause u were scared of competing with hindus,sikhs,jains,parsis,buddhists,christians etc.
> 
> Enough said


Mr Muslims converted long before Mughals and because Islam was the truth yes you stood your ground on lies and corruption and falsehood





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655966037795040


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Zarvan said:


>


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Cherokee said:


>



Of course, Why need them if they are written in Chinese / Korean...


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Since, many Pic of Zaid Chootiya hamid is posted, lets see some different pics:


----------



## Foot12

Rajbeer Singh said:


> Since, many Pic of Zaid Chootiya hamid is posted, lets see some different pics:


Dont insult Zaid Hamid. He is the greatest warrior that Pakistan ever produced.


----------



## Rajbeer Singh

Foot12 said:


> Dont insult Zaid Hamid. He is the greatest warrior that Pakistan ever produced.


OK Thanks for showing us the true meaning of Islam. Nice Video.


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Zarvan said:


> Lady you guys have lot more corruption than us so stop talking crap check the billions of dollars your politicians have in banks outside India and what we have even we compare population still its too much
> 
> 
> Mr Muslims converted long before Mughals and because Islam was the truth yes you stood your ground on lies and corruption and falsehood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655966037795040


I guess you still don't comprehend the point which I made. Does the claims by Pakistan ministers actually make it their birth right? 

And regarding the inferiority complex. Complex about what? Women being in walking tent houses or the complex about not being the Saudi society. Or the complex of not being troubled state. Name one Islamic nation which is not troubled. Turkey can be ruled out as it has nothing to do with Islam officially.


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Foot12 said:


> Dont insult Zaid Hamid. He is the greatest warrior that Pakistan ever produced.



Does he need insulting? And I thought he was de facto standard of paranoia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

JustAnotherWomen said:


> Does he need insulting? And I thought he was de facto standard of paranoia



U are pretty fiery girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

If Zaid Hamid wants Pakistan to invade India then he should talk about Pakistan's economy all the time. Pakistan is smaller than India, it would therefore need a huge qualitative edge which would manifest in a larger economy than India. But Pakistan is light years away from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> yeah its hurting u guys thats y u r not digesting the existence of Pakistan since ur creation .


Another brainfart by you  Nobody thinks of Pakistan in India.Most of the people even dont know that Pakistan was once a part of India.Dont write fake history here.Also it has nothing to do with what we are discussing.


viper46 said:


> inferiority complex lead u to write again and again ... .


Inferiority complex w.r.t. to Pakistanis.Joke of the year  Who never ruled there lands and were always ruled by Turks,Arabs and Indians 


viper46 said:


> if it is helping u to keep ur mind relax then carry on  ...


Lol i am just countering what BS you were posting here.I know you dont have answers to questions what i have posted thats why you are trying to divert the topic.


viper46 said:


> yes man we cannot achieve medals in rapes yeah u r right .


Says a Pakistani where pedophilism is legalized in the name of Islam and where it takes 5 men as witnesses to prove a rape and a country which ranks first in donkey p*** 

Also dont try to divert the topic and chose this way otherwise you dont know what horror awaits you. 


viper46 said:


> for this!!! again read my post until u understand what i was talking and then answer this accordingly my friend .


LOL keep repeating the same thing again and again.Clearly you dont have answer and you have embarrased yourself here.From next time avoid posting bullshit if you dont want to get spanked here infront of the everybody.

Also learn to quote posts properly 



JustAnotherWomen said:


> And who ruled before mughal.... Say for some 5000 years which included yourself.
> 
> People in pakistan even talk corruption as birth right. So is it? Come again what were you saying...


Dont argue with Zarvan  if you want your brain to keep functioning properly.Also stay away from BD section.


----------



## Zarvan

jarves said:


> Another brainfart by you  Nobody thinks of Pakistan in India.Most of the people even dont know that Pakistan was once a part of India.Dont write fake history here.Also it has nothing to do with what we are discussing.
> Inferiority complex w.r.t. to Pakistanis.Joke of the year  Who never ruled there lands and were always ruled by Turks,Arabs and Indians
> Lol i am just countering what BS you were posting here.I know you dont have answers to questions what i have posted thats why you are trying to divert the topic.
> 
> Says a Pakistani where pedophilism is legalized in the name of Islam and where it takes 5 men as witnesses to prove a rape and a country which ranks first in donkey p***
> 
> Also dont try to divert the topic and chose this way otherwise you dont know what horror awaits you.
> 
> LOL keep repeating the same thing again and again.Clearly you dont have answer and you have embarrased yourself here.From next time avoid posting bullshit if you dont want to get spanked here infront of the everybody.
> 
> Also learn to quote posts properly
> 
> 
> Dont argue with Zarvan  if you want your brain to keep functioning properly.Also stay away from BD section.






























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=451738048218017


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=451738048218017


Zahid hamid is akal ka achhar
Abki baar modi sarkar


----------



## viper46

jarves said:


> Another brainfart by you  Nobody thinks of Pakistan in India.Most of the people even dont know that Pakistan was once a part of India.Dont write fake history here.Also it has nothing to do with what we are discussing.
> Inferiority complex w.r.t. to Pakistanis.Joke of the year  Who never ruled there lands and were always ruled by Turks,Arabs and Indians
> Lol i am just countering what BS you were posting here.I know you dont have answers to questions what i have posted thats why you are trying to divert the topic.
> 
> Says a Pakistani where pedophilism is legalized in the name of Islam and where it takes 5 men as witnesses to prove a rape and a country which ranks first in donkey p***
> 
> Also dont try to divert the topic and chose this way otherwise you dont know what horror awaits you.
> 
> LOL keep repeating the same thing again and again.Clearly you dont have answer and you have embarrased yourself here.From next time avoid posting bullshit if you dont want to get spanked here infront of the everybody.
> 
> Also learn to quote posts properly
> 
> 
> Dont argue with Zarvan  if you want your brain to keep functioning properly.Also stay away from BD section.




 ur very very good chocolate milk, inna ghussa ... my friend i am talking about muslim rulers not Pakistani rulers ... kindly name one hindu ruler who rule on muslims??? ...


----------



## B+ Dracula

Why you all Indians discussing one man thread.....Just get away from that topic, bcoz that topic was about End of times hadees
Iam upset with Zarvan mentality, He first come as Scholar and presented himself as an expert on end of time Hadees , His next duty was to explain and answers the objection of above hadees, He must take stand instead of posting provoking pictures of zaid hamid.
.
That topic seemz me "no end" bcoz we here in that thread have no any Profound scholars,
Our Prophet mentioned many hadees about Future times and i as a muslim beleive on it 100% bcoz some of them already happened some r in waiting list.
1. Conquest of Iran
2. Conquest of Byzantines (called turkey now)
3. Fall of Palestine to JEWs (and Jewish Messiah will come)
4. Ultimate India mission
5. Final Rome battle (which include italy and europe)
6. Islam as final religion of whole world (Will of Allah dominates the whole world...inshallah)
--
above hadees are correct and repeated in all major hadees books, but there occurance,time period is debatable among muslim scholars, ..allah knows better how the things will happen, we can only guess.
Unfortonately, Hindus/Buddhist/Shantos are not following books of Revelation as Christians/Jews do, so they understand what we are syaing to them,
*My Point :*
Islam is the fastest Grwoing religion in UK/USA and all around the world, Why?
Hindus, Rajputs and others who converted to islam, why they thy r not turning back, when there is no islamic empire?
Which muslim army conquired Malaysia, Indonesia ?
All Educated hindus understand that what is Hinduism, hindu is not religion it is culture traditions, status class, or enjoying the life without answering to some greater Power

*Iqbal Poetry to all Indian fellows: *
Makan Fani, Makeen Ani, Azal, Tera, Abad Tera
Khuda Ka Akhiri Pegham Hai Tu, Javidan Tu Hai

* Space is transient; its inhabitants are transitory, but the beginning of time is yours; its end is yours.
You are the final message of God; you are eternal.*

Sabaq Phir Parh Sadaqat Ka, Adalat Ka, Shujaat Ka
Liya Jaye Ga Tujh Se Kaam Dunya Ki Imamat Ka
* Read again the lesson of truth, of justice and valour!
You will be asked to do the work of taking on responsibility for the world.
*
Yehi Maqsood-E-Fitrat Hai, Yehi Ramz-E-Muslamani
Akhuwat Ki Jahangeeri, Mohabat Ki Farawani

*This is the destiny of nature; this is the secret of Islam—
World‐wide brotherhood, an abundance of love!*
Butan-E-Rang-O-Khoon Ko Torh Kar Millat Mein Gum Ho Ja
Na Toorani Rahe Baqi, Na Irani Na Afghani

* Break the idols of colour and blood and become lost in the community.
Let neither Turanians, Iranians nor Afghan remain*

Guman Abad-E-Hasti Mein Yaqeen Mard-E-Musalman Ka
Byaban Ki Shab-E-Tareek Mein Qindeel-E-Rahbani

* In the abode of doubts of existence is the certainty of the Muslim hero;
In the darkness of the desert night is the candle of the monks.*

Mitaya Qaisar-E-Kasra Ke Istabdad Ko Jis Ne
Woh Kya Tha, Zor-E-Haider (R.A.), Faqr-E-Bu Zar (R.A.), Sidq-E-Salmani (R.A.)

* What was it that erased the tyranny of Caesar and Cyrus?
 The power of Hyder (R.A.), the asceticism of Bu Dharr (R.A.), the truth of Salman (R.A.)!*

Jab Iss Angara’ay Khaki Mein Hota Hai Yaqeen Paida
To Kar Leta Hai Ye Bal-O-Par-E-Rooh-ul-Ameen Paida

* When certainty is born in these embers of ashes,
Then it gives birth to the wings of Gabriel.*

Ghulami Mein Na Kaam Ati Hain Shamsheerain Na Tadbeerain
Jo Ho Zauq-E-Yaqeen Paida To Kat Jati Hain Zanjeerain

* In slavery, neither swords or plans are effective,
But when the taste for certainty is created, then the chains are cut.*

Koi Andaza Kar Sakta Hai Uss Ke Zor-E-Bazu Ka !
Nigah-E-Mard-E-Momin Se Badal Jati Hain Taqdeerain

* Can anyone even guess at the strength of his arm?
By the glance of the man who is a true believer even destiny is changed.*

Walayat, Padshahi, Ilm-E-Ashiya Ki Jahangeeri
Ye Sub Kya Hain, Faqat Ek Nukta-E-Aeeman Ki Tafseerain

* Empire, sainthood, the knowledge of things which holds the world in its sway—
What are they all? Only commentaries on one small point of faith*

Tameez-E-Banda-O-Aaqa Fasad-E-Admiyat Hai
Hazar Ae Cheerah Dastan! Sakht Hain Fitrat Ki Taazirain

* The distinction of servant and lord has put mankind into turmoil;
Beware, oh powerful ones; the penalties of nature are harsh.*

Yaqeen Mohkam, Amal Peham, Mohabbat Faateh-E-Alam
Jahad-E-Zindagani Mein Hain Ye Mardon Ki Shamsheerain
* Firm certainty, eternal action, the love that conquers the world—
These are the swords of men in the holy war of life.*
Jahan Mein Ahl-E-Aeeman Soorat-E-Khursheed Jeete Hain
Idhar Doobe Udhar Nikle, Udhar Doobe Idhar Nikle

* In the world, the people of faith live like the sun;
Here they sink, there they arise, there they sink, here they arise! *------
Ye Hindi, Who Khurasani, Ye Afghani, Who Toorani
Tu Ae Sharminda-E-Sahil ! Uchal Kar Be-Karan Ho Ja
*Here are Indians, there people of Khurasan, here Afghans, there Turanians—
You, who despise the shore, rise up and make yourself boundless. *
Abhi Tak Admi Sayd-E-Zaboon-E-Sheher Yari Hai
Qayamat Hai Ke Insan Nu-E-Insan Ka Shikari Hai
*Even now, mankind if the miserable prey to imperialism;*
*How distressing that man is hunted by man!*
Nazar Ko Kheerah Karti Hai Chamak Tehzeeb-E-Hazir Ki
Ye Sanaee Magar Jhoote Nagon Ki Rezakari Hai
*The glitter of modern civilization dazzles the sight;*
*But this clever craftsmanship is a mosaic of false jewels.*
Tadabur Ki Fasoon Kari Se Mohkam Ho Nahin Sakta
Jahan Mein Jis Tamaddan Ki Bina Sarmayadari Hai
*That civilization of the world, which is founded on capitalism,*
*Can never be become strong by spellbinding schemes.*

Amal Se Zindagi Banti Hai Jannat Bhi, Jahanum Bhi
Ye Khaki Apni Fitrat Mein Na Noori Hai Na Naari Hai

By action life may become both paradise and hell;
This creature of dust in its nature is neither of light nor of fire.


----------



## Zarvan

Anoushirvan said:


> Why you all Indians discussing one man thread.....Just get away from that topic, bcoz that topic was about End of times hadees
> Iam upset with Zarvan mentality, He first come as Scholar and presented himself as an expert on end of time Hadees , His next duty was to explain and answers the objection of above hadees, He must take stand instead of posting provoking pictures of zaid hamid.
> .
> That topic seemz me "no end" bcoz we here in that thread have no any Profound scholars,
> Our Prophet mentioned many hadees about Future times and i as a muslim beleive on it 100% bcoz some of them already happened some r in waiting list.
> 1. Conquest of Iran
> 2. Conquest of Byzantines (called turkey now)
> 3. Fall of Palestine to JEWs (and Jewish Messiah will come)
> 4. Ultimate India mission
> 5. Final Rome battle (which include italy and europe)
> 6. Islam as final religion of whole world (Will of Allah dominates the whole world...inshallah)
> --
> above hadees are correct and repeated in all major hadees books, but there occurance,time period is debatable among muslim scholars, ..allah knows better how the things will happen, we can only guess.
> Unfortonately, Hindus/Buddhist/Shantos are not following books of Revelation as Christians/Jews do, so they understand what we are syaing to them,
> *My Point :*
> Islam is the fastest Grwoing religion in UK/USA and all around the world, Why?
> Hindus, Rajputs and others who converted to islam, why they thy r not turning back, when there is no islamic empire?
> Which muslim army conquired Malaysia, Indonesia ?
> All Educated hindus understand that what is Hinduism, hindu is not religion it is culture traditions, status class, or enjoying the life without answering to some greater Power
> 
> *Iqbal Poetry to all Indian fellows: *
> Makan Fani, Makeen Ani, Azal, Tera, Abad Tera
> Khuda Ka Akhiri Pegham Hai Tu, Javidan Tu Hai
> 
> * Space is transient; its inhabitants are transitory, but the beginning of time is yours; its end is yours.
> You are the final message of God; you are eternal.*
> 
> Sabaq Phir Parh Sadaqat Ka, Adalat Ka, Shujaat Ka
> Liya Jaye Ga Tujh Se Kaam Dunya Ki Imamat Ka
> * Read again the lesson of truth, of justice and valour!
> You will be asked to do the work of taking on responsibility for the world.
> *
> Yehi Maqsood-E-Fitrat Hai, Yehi Ramz-E-Muslamani
> Akhuwat Ki Jahangeeri, Mohabat Ki Farawani
> 
> *This is the destiny of nature; this is the secret of Islam—
> World‐wide brotherhood, an abundance of love!*
> Butan-E-Rang-O-Khoon Ko Torh Kar Millat Mein Gum Ho Ja
> Na Toorani Rahe Baqi, Na Irani Na Afghani
> 
> * Break the idols of colour and blood and become lost in the community.
> Let neither Turanians, Iranians nor Afghan remain*
> 
> Guman Abad-E-Hasti Mein Yaqeen Mard-E-Musalman Ka
> Byaban Ki Shab-E-Tareek Mein Qindeel-E-Rahbani
> 
> * In the abode of doubts of existence is the certainty of the Muslim hero;
> In the darkness of the desert night is the candle of the monks.*
> 
> Mitaya Qaisar-E-Kasra Ke Istabdad Ko Jis Ne
> Woh Kya Tha, Zor-E-Haider (R.A.), Faqr-E-Bu Zar (R.A.), Sidq-E-Salmani (R.A.)
> 
> * What was it that erased the tyranny of Caesar and Cyrus?
> The power of Hyder (R.A.), the asceticism of Bu Dharr (R.A.), the truth of Salman (R.A.)!*
> 
> Jab Iss Angara’ay Khaki Mein Hota Hai Yaqeen Paida
> To Kar Leta Hai Ye Bal-O-Par-E-Rooh-ul-Ameen Paida
> 
> * When certainty is born in these embers of ashes,
> Then it gives birth to the wings of Gabriel.*
> 
> Ghulami Mein Na Kaam Ati Hain Shamsheerain Na Tadbeerain
> Jo Ho Zauq-E-Yaqeen Paida To Kat Jati Hain Zanjeerain
> 
> * In slavery, neither swords or plans are effective,
> But when the taste for certainty is created, then the chains are cut.*
> 
> Koi Andaza Kar Sakta Hai Uss Ke Zor-E-Bazu Ka !
> Nigah-E-Mard-E-Momin Se Badal Jati Hain Taqdeerain
> 
> * Can anyone even guess at the strength of his arm?
> By the glance of the man who is a true believer even destiny is changed.*
> 
> Walayat, Padshahi, Ilm-E-Ashiya Ki Jahangeeri
> Ye Sub Kya Hain, Faqat Ek Nukta-E-Aeeman Ki Tafseerain
> 
> * Empire, sainthood, the knowledge of things which holds the world in its sway—
> What are they all? Only commentaries on one small point of faith*
> 
> Tameez-E-Banda-O-Aaqa Fasad-E-Admiyat Hai
> Hazar Ae Cheerah Dastan! Sakht Hain Fitrat Ki Taazirain
> 
> * The distinction of servant and lord has put mankind into turmoil;
> Beware, oh powerful ones; the penalties of nature are harsh.*
> 
> Yaqeen Mohkam, Amal Peham, Mohabbat Faateh-E-Alam
> Jahad-E-Zindagani Mein Hain Ye Mardon Ki Shamsheerain
> * Firm certainty, eternal action, the love that conquers the world—
> These are the swords of men in the holy war of life.*
> Jahan Mein Ahl-E-Aeeman Soorat-E-Khursheed Jeete Hain
> Idhar Doobe Udhar Nikle, Udhar Doobe Idhar Nikle
> 
> * In the world, the people of faith live like the sun;
> Here they sink, there they arise, there they sink, here they arise! *------
> Ye Hindi, Who Khurasani, Ye Afghani, Who Toorani
> Tu Ae Sharminda-E-Sahil ! Uchal Kar Be-Karan Ho Ja
> *Here are Indians, there people of Khurasan, here Afghans, there Turanians—
> You, who despise the shore, rise up and make yourself boundless. *
> Abhi Tak Admi Sayd-E-Zaboon-E-Sheher Yari Hai
> Qayamat Hai Ke Insan Nu-E-Insan Ka Shikari Hai
> *Even now, mankind if the miserable prey to imperialism;
> How distressing that man is hunted by man!*
> Nazar Ko Kheerah Karti Hai Chamak Tehzeeb-E-Hazir Ki
> Ye Sanaee Magar Jhoote Nagon Ki Rezakari Hai
> *The glitter of modern civilization dazzles the sight;
> But this clever craftsmanship is a mosaic of false jewels.*
> Tadabur Ki Fasoon Kari Se Mohkam Ho Nahin Sakta
> Jahan Mein Jis Tamaddan Ki Bina Sarmayadari Hai
> *That civilization of the world, which is founded on capitalism,
> Can never be become strong by spellbinding schemes.*
> 
> Amal Se Zindagi Banti Hai Jannat Bhi, Jahanum Bhi
> Ye Khaki Apni Fitrat Mein Na Noori Hai Na Naari Hai
> 
> By action life may become both paradise and hell;
> This creature of dust in its nature is neither of light nor of fire.


Sir I stand by all my views I am posting Zaid Hamid Hadees because this thread was about Zaid Hamid program on Ghazwa Hind but even if he backs off I would still promote it as slave of RASOOL SAW and yes even after this war and when India captured INSHALLAH no body will be forced to convert and yes I agree in no Army went in biggest Muslim country Indonesia and than also another country Malaysia and they are far more religious than many others as for Ghazwa e Hind that will take place sooner or later and now even the environment around clearly indicates that this kind of thing is gonna happen Iqbal also promoted Jihad when people talked about it specially Mirza so prepare yourself for future wars Sir and read my signature this is what ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW have said

Hadith # 5

=======



HADEES RELATED TO HADHRAT SAFWAAN BIN UMROO (R):-

This fifth Hadees is being related to Hadhrat Safwaan bin Umroo (R) & is at contented stage according to its orders.

He says that some people told him that Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said:

“Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) over there.”


*Reference:*

Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in ‘Al Fitan’.

Hadith # 3

=======



HADHRAT ABU HURAIRAH’s 2nd HADEES:-

*It is related to Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) talked about Hindustan (India) & said:

“Definitely, one of your troop would do a war with Hindustan, Allah would grant success to those warriors, as far as they would bring their kings by dragging them in chains / fetters. And Allah would forgive those warriors (by the Blessing of this great war). And when those Muslims would return, they would find Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria (Shaam)”.

Hazdhat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) told that ‘if I could find that Ghazwa, then would sell all my new & old goods and would participate in it. When Allah (S.W.T.) granted us success & we returned, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah; who would come in the country of Syria with such a pride of finding Hazrat Isa (A.S.) over there. O Rasoolullah (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time it would be my intense wish that by coming closer to Hazrat Isa (A.S.), I may tell him that I am the Sahabi of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).

The narrator tells that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiled & said: ‘very difficult, very difficult’.*


*A few references:*

Naeem bin Hammad quoted this Hadees in his book ‘Kitab Al Fitan’.

Ishaq bin Rahuya(R) also quoted this Hadees in his ‘Masnad’, in which there are few additions, so we are also quoting this narration as well, which is as follows:-

Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that, one day Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said while talking about India (Hindustan):

‘Surely, your one troop would fight with Hindustan & Allah would Bless those Warriors (Mujahid) with success, that they would bring the leaders of Sindh in fetters, Allah would forgive the Warriors. Then, when they would return, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) in Syria”.

Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) spoke:

‘If I get that Ghazwa, then would participate in it by selling all my old & new goods. When Allah would give us success, then we would come back & I would be a freed Abu Hurairah, who would come in Syria and would meet Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) there. O Allah’s Messenger (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time, I would be in a deep desire to tell him by going close to him that I have the honour of having the company of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).

The narrator tells that: Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiles by listening to this.


----------



## Butchcassidy

I guess they had no clue about N bombs back then.
Lets see:
Nuclear Muslim countries
1)Pakistan
Nuclear non Muslim countries
1)USA
2)Russia
3)China
4)India
5)UK
6)France

Meh...prophecies fall flat on their face..never gonna happen..maybe possible in a galaxy far far away.
Motion tabled and rubished


----------



## casper1

Butchcassidy said:


> I guess they had no clue about N bombs back then.
> Lets see:
> Nuclear Muslim countries
> 1)Pakistan
> Nuclear non Muslim countries
> 1)USA
> 2)Russia
> 3)China
> 4)India
> 5)UK
> 6)France
> 
> Meh...prophecies fall flat on their face..never gonna happen..maybe possible in a galaxy far far away.
> Motion tabled and rubished



Guess u never heard of electromagnetic pulse weapons or electromagnetic storm nether in this galaxy not so far far away


----------



## Butchcassidy

casper1 said:


> Guess u never heard of electromagnetic pulse weapons or electromagnetic storm nether in this galaxy not so far far away


and sir just how are they going to generate EMP's ?


----------



## casper1

Butchcassidy said:


> and sir just how are they going to generate EMP's ?[/quote
> ]
> Google it my friend.... These weapons are being developed by all. Impact from a meteor can cause all world electronics to cease in one go...... Many ways it can happen.... Fear not...... It's inevitable


----------



## casper1

Butchcassidy said:


> and sir just how are they going to generate EMP's ?



If u want me to be sarcastic "how about rubbing 2 camels together"


----------



## Butchcassidy

casper1 said:


> If u want me to be sarcastic "how about rubbing 2 camels together"


Rubbing two camels together will only result in another camel but not EMP's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Zarvan said:


> Sir I stand by all my views I am posting Zaid Hamid Hadees because this thread was about Zaid Hamid program on Ghazwa Hind but even if he backs off I would still promote it as slave of RASOOL SAW and yes even after this war and when India captured INSHALLAH no body will be forced to convert and yes I agree in no Army went in biggest Muslim country Indonesia and than also another country Malaysia and they are far more religious than many others as for Ghazwa e Hind that will take place sooner or later and now even the environment around clearly indicates that this kind of thing is gonna happen Iqbal also promoted Jihad when people talked about it specially Mirza so prepare yourself for future wars Sir and read my signature this is what ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW have said
> 
> Hadith # 5
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> HADEES RELATED TO HADHRAT SAFWAAN BIN UMROO (R):-
> 
> This fifth Hadees is being related to Hadhrat Safwaan bin Umroo (R) & is at contented stage according to its orders.
> 
> He says that some people told him that Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said:
> 
> “Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) over there.”
> 
> 
> *Reference:*
> 
> Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in ‘Al Fitan’.
> 
> Hadith # 3
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> HADHRAT ABU HURAIRAH’s 2nd HADEES:-
> 
> *It is related to Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) talked about Hindustan (India) & said:
> 
> “Definitely, one of your troop would do a war with Hindustan, Allah would grant success to those warriors, as far as they would bring their kings by dragging them in chains / fetters. And Allah would forgive those warriors (by the Blessing of this great war). And when those Muslims would return, they would find Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria (Shaam)”.
> 
> Hazdhat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) told that ‘if I could find that Ghazwa, then would sell all my new & old goods and would participate in it. When Allah (S.W.T.) granted us success & we returned, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah; who would come in the country of Syria with such a pride of finding Hazrat Isa (A.S.) over there. O Rasoolullah (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time it would be my intense wish that by coming closer to Hazrat Isa (A.S.), I may tell him that I am the Sahabi of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).
> 
> The narrator tells that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiled & said: ‘very difficult, very difficult’.*
> 
> 
> *A few references:*
> 
> Naeem bin Hammad quoted this Hadees in his book ‘Kitab Al Fitan’.
> 
> Ishaq bin Rahuya(R) also quoted this Hadees in his ‘Masnad’, in which there are few additions, so we are also quoting this narration as well, which is as follows:-
> 
> Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that, one day Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said while talking about India (Hindustan):
> 
> ‘Surely, your one troop would fight with Hindustan & Allah would Bless those Warriors (Mujahid) with success, that they would bring the leaders of Sindh in fetters, Allah would forgive the Warriors. Then, when they would return, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) in Syria”.
> 
> Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) spoke:
> 
> ‘If I get that Ghazwa, then would participate in it by selling all my old & new goods. When Allah would give us success, then we would come back & I would be a freed Abu Hurairah, who would come in Syria and would meet Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) there. O Allah’s Messenger (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time, I would be in a deep desire to tell him by going close to him that I have the honour of having the company of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).
> 
> The narrator tells that: Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiles by listening to this.



from religious point of view this is not something *agreed upon*. Mainly people use the Gharva e Hind term to satify their inner jingoism and xenophobia. 
*
Please go through the below in detail. *


*Are these Ahadith authentic ?*


Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.
The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.
Note that _Imam Nisai_ died in 915. The years of death of other respected _muhadiseen _to whom _Sihah-e-Sitta_ are attributed to: _Imam Bukhari_ in 870, _Imam Muslim _in 875, _Abu Daud_ in 888,_ al-Tirmizi_ in 892,_Imam Malik_ in 796, _Ibn Maja_ in 886. All of them died before _Imam Nisai_. It does not make much sense that we have these _ahadees _being narrated through _Imam Nisai_ but not through any of the other respected _muhadiseen _who lived before him.
They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.
Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these _ahadees _tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books of _ahadees_.
It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of _ahadees _which the_Shia _Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.
One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of these_ahadees _in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic _ahadees_, we should have such history reports.
*it must be remembered that it would have been very easy for Muslim conquerors of India in the past, men like Mahmud of Ghazni, Shihabuddin Ghori, Timur, Nadir Shah and so on, to present the hadith about the ghazwat ul-hind and wield it as a weapon to justify their attacks on the country. The corrupt ulema associated with their courts could well have suggested this to them had they wished. However, no such mention is made about this in history books. In the eighteenth century, the well-known Islamic scholar Shah Waliullah of Delhi invited the Afghan warlord Ahmad Shah Abdali to invade India and dispel the Marathas, which he accepted, but yet Shah Waliullah, too, did not use this hadith as a pretext for this.*
*
What if they are authentic ?
*
It is also pertinent to examine how some well-known contemporary Indian ulema look at this hadith report.


Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind, opines that this hadith was fulfilled at the time of the ‘Four Righteous Caliphs’ of the Sunnis, soon after the demise of the Prophet Muhammad, when several companions of the Prophet came to India, mainly in order to spread Islam. 
Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom in Deoband, is also of the same opinion, although he believes that it might also refer to the invasion of Sindh by the Arabs under Muhammad bin Qasimin the eighth century. 
On the other hand, Maulana Mufti Mushtaq Tijarvi of the Jamaat-i Islami Hind believes that it is possible that this hadith report is not genuine at all and that it might have been fabricated at the time of Muhammad bin Qasim’s invasion of Sindh in order to justify it.
Scholars and historians argue that even if they are considered as authentic, it might be the case that they talk about an event which has already happened.


On the other hand, if this hadith report is indeed genuine—which it might well be—in my view, the battle against India that it predicted was fulfilled in the early Islamic period itself, and is not something that will happen in the future. This, in fact, is the opinion of the majority of the ulema, qualified Islamic scholars. And this view accords with reason as well. 
It is quite likely that the ghazwat ul-hind that this report predicted took the form of the attack by an Arab Muslim force on Thana and Bharuch, in coastal western India , in the 15th year or the Islamic calendar in the reign of the Caliph Umar.
Equally possibly, it could have been fulfilled in the form of the missionary efforts of some of the Prophet’s companions soon after, in the reign of the Caliphs Uthman and Ali, in Sindh and Gujarat .
Some other ulema consider this hadith to have been fulfilled in the form of the attack and occupation of Sindh by Arab Muslims led by Muhammad bin Qasim in the 93rd year of the Islamic calendar, which then facilitated the spread of Islam in the country. 
This might well be the case, for the hadith report about the ghazwat ul-hind contained in the Masnad of Ahmad ibn Hanbal, a well-known collection of Hadith narratives attributed to the Prophet, mentions that the Muslim army that would attack India would be sent in the direction of Sindh and Hind. 
more at ALE Xpressed » Blog Archive » The myth of Ghazwa-tul-Hind


----------



## jarves

viper46 said:


> ur very very good chocolate milk, inna ghussa ... my friend i am talking about muslim rulers not Pakistani rulers ... kindly name one hindu ruler who rule on muslims??? ...


From where this came into?? I though we were discussing who Pakistani or Indians were the slaves.Always keep in mind all Muslims are not Pakistanis and all Indians are not Hindus and neither Pakistan is the fotress of Islam. Hindus ruling Muslims or vice versa doesnt matter. 
Secondly Indian Muslims have a better claim than Pakistanis on being the ansectors of Arabs and Mughals made Delhi as there capital so technichally we ruled you for 7000 thousand years(2000 Muslim rule+5000 years of Hindu rule). 

Now your second question of Hindu rulers ruling Muslims.Clearly you are so much delusional that you dont even know that there are so many rulers.Mughal Empire never ruled whole of India but some Northern parts of India and whole of Pakistan which means the rest of India was ruled by Hindu empires(which means that rest of the muslims were ruled by Hindus) also after the downfall of Mughal empire Marathas took control but i know being a Pakistani they do not teach you such things also they did not taught you what Arabs had to say about Hindu empires.

Now lets get to the first part again.Let me two more examples why Pakistanis cannot claim that they ruled Indians.

1-Buddhism also camme from Hinduism,Most of the eastern countries like Japan,China,Taiwan follow Buddhism or majority Buddhism followers does that mean that Hindus ruled over them for centuries?? Also India +Chian+Japan+other eastern countries togetherly will be the biggest empire and still will be in terms of power technology and everything.Now you got how stupid you Pakistanis sound??

2-If we go by your logic Christians of India and Pakistan can also say that we ruled Hindus,Muslims e.t.c for 200 years as Britishers are there ansectors 

One more thing i want to add is Pakistani's claim IVC and Arab ansectory at the same time,i mean how stupid one can get??

Just cant explain how history is murdered in Pakistan.:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

MM_Haider said:


> from religious point of view this is not something *agreed upon*. Mainly people use the Gharva e Hind term to satify their inner jingoism and xenophobia.
> *Please go through the below in detail. *
> 
> 
> *Are these Ahadith authentic ?*
> 
> 
> Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.
> The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.
> Note that _Imam Nisai_ died in 915. The years of death of other respected _muhadiseen _to whom _Sihah-e-Sitta_ are attributed to: _Imam Bukhari_ in 870, _Imam Muslim _in 875, _Abu Daud_ in 888,_ al-Tirmizi_ in 892,_Imam Malik_ in 796, _Ibn Maja_ in 886. All of them died before _Imam Nisai_. It does not make much sense that we have these _ahadees _being narrated through _Imam Nisai_ but not through any of the other respected _muhadiseen _who lived before him.
> They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.
> Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these _ahadees _tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books of _ahadees_.
> It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of _ahadees _which the_Shia _Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.
> One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of these_ahadees _in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic _ahadees_, we should have such history reports.
> *it must be remembered that it would have been very easy for Muslim conquerors of India in the past, men like Mahmud of Ghazni, Shihabuddin Ghori, Timur, Nadir Shah and so on, to present the hadith about the ghazwat ul-hind and wield it as a weapon to justify their attacks on the country. The corrupt ulema associated with their courts could well have suggested this to them had they wished. However, no such mention is made about this in history books. In the eighteenth century, the well-known Islamic scholar Shah Waliullah of Delhi invited the Afghan warlord Ahmad Shah Abdali to invade India and dispel the Marathas, which he accepted, but yet Shah Waliullah, too, did not use this hadith as a pretext for this.
> What if they are authentic ?
> *
> It is also pertinent to examine how some well-known contemporary Indian ulema look at this hadith report.
> 
> 
> Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind, opines that this hadith was fulfilled at the time of the ‘Four Righteous Caliphs’ of the Sunnis, soon after the demise of the Prophet Muhammad, when several companions of the Prophet came to India, mainly in order to spread Islam.
> Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom in Deoband, is also of the same opinion, although he believes that it might also refer to the invasion of Sindh by the Arabs under Muhammad bin Qasimin the eighth century.
> On the other hand, Maulana Mufti Mushtaq Tijarvi of the Jamaat-i Islami Hind believes that it is possible that this hadith report is not genuine at all and that it might have been fabricated at the time of Muhammad bin Qasim’s invasion of Sindh in order to justify it.
> Scholars and historians argue that even if they are considered as authentic, it might be the case that they talk about an event which has already happened.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if this hadith report is indeed genuine—which it might well be—in my view, the battle against India that it predicted was fulfilled in the early Islamic period itself, and is not something that will happen in the future. This, in fact, is the opinion of the majority of the ulema, qualified Islamic scholars. And this view accords with reason as well.
> It is quite likely that the ghazwat ul-hind that this report predicted took the form of the attack by an Arab Muslim force on Thana and Bharuch, in coastal western India , in the 15th year or the Islamic calendar in the reign of the Caliph Umar.
> Equally possibly, it could have been fulfilled in the form of the missionary efforts of some of the Prophet’s companions soon after, in the reign of the Caliphs Uthman and Ali, in Sindh and Gujarat .
> Some other ulema consider this hadith to have been fulfilled in the form of the attack and occupation of Sindh by Arab Muslims led by Muhammad bin Qasim in the 93rd year of the Islamic calendar, which then facilitated the spread of Islam in the country.
> This might well be the case, for the hadith report about the ghazwat ul-hind contained in the Masnad of Ahmad ibn Hanbal, a well-known collection of Hadith narratives attributed to the Prophet, mentions that the Muslim army that would attack India would be sent in the direction of Sindh and Hind.
> more at ALE Xpressed » Blog Archive » The myth of Ghazwa-tul-Hind


I have gone this through a lot of times and all Hadees are authentic the secular and slaves of India can't accept the fact so they come with crap again and again I have gone through all of this several times


----------



## Zarvan

MM_Haider said:


> from religious point of view this is not something *agreed upon*. Mainly people use the Gharva e Hind term to satify their inner jingoism and xenophobia.
> *Please go through the below in detail. *
> 
> 
> *Are these Ahadith authentic ?*
> 
> 
> Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.
> The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.
> Note that _Imam Nisai_ died in 915. The years of death of other respected _muhadiseen _to whom _Sihah-e-Sitta_ are attributed to: _Imam Bukhari_ in 870, _Imam Muslim _in 875, _Abu Daud_ in 888,_ al-Tirmizi_ in 892,_Imam Malik_ in 796, _Ibn Maja_ in 886. All of them died before _Imam Nisai_. It does not make much sense that we have these _ahadees _being narrated through _Imam Nisai_ but not through any of the other respected _muhadiseen _who lived before him.
> They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.
> Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these _ahadees _tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books of _ahadees_.
> It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of _ahadees _which the_Shia _Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.
> One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of these_ahadees _in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic _ahadees_, we should have such history reports.
> *it must be remembered that it would have been very easy for Muslim conquerors of India in the past, men like Mahmud of Ghazni, Shihabuddin Ghori, Timur, Nadir Shah and so on, to present the hadith about the ghazwat ul-hind and wield it as a weapon to justify their attacks on the country. The corrupt ulema associated with their courts could well have suggested this to them had they wished. However, no such mention is made about this in history books. In the eighteenth century, the well-known Islamic scholar Shah Waliullah of Delhi invited the Afghan warlord Ahmad Shah Abdali to invade India and dispel the Marathas, which he accepted, but yet Shah Waliullah, too, did not use this hadith as a pretext for this.
> What if they are authentic ?
> *
> It is also pertinent to examine how some well-known contemporary Indian ulema look at this hadith report.
> 
> 
> Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind, opines that this hadith was fulfilled at the time of the ‘Four Righteous Caliphs’ of the Sunnis, soon after the demise of the Prophet Muhammad, when several companions of the Prophet came to India, mainly in order to spread Islam.
> Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom in Deoband, is also of the same opinion, although he believes that it might also refer to the invasion of Sindh by the Arabs under Muhammad bin Qasimin the eighth century.
> On the other hand, Maulana Mufti Mushtaq Tijarvi of the Jamaat-i Islami Hind believes that it is possible that this hadith report is not genuine at all and that it might have been fabricated at the time of Muhammad bin Qasim’s invasion of Sindh in order to justify it.
> Scholars and historians argue that even if they are considered as authentic, it might be the case that they talk about an event which has already happened.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if this hadith report is indeed genuine—which it might well be—in my view, the battle against India that it predicted was fulfilled in the early Islamic period itself, and is not something that will happen in the future. This, in fact, is the opinion of the majority of the ulema, qualified Islamic scholars. And this view accords with reason as well.
> It is quite likely that the ghazwat ul-hind that this report predicted took the form of the attack by an Arab Muslim force on Thana and Bharuch, in coastal western India , in the 15th year or the Islamic calendar in the reign of the Caliph Umar.
> Equally possibly, it could have been fulfilled in the form of the missionary efforts of some of the Prophet’s companions soon after, in the reign of the Caliphs Uthman and Ali, in Sindh and Gujarat .
> Some other ulema consider this hadith to have been fulfilled in the form of the attack and occupation of Sindh by Arab Muslims led by Muhammad bin Qasim in the 93rd year of the Islamic calendar, which then facilitated the spread of Islam in the country.
> This might well be the case, for the hadith report about the ghazwat ul-hind contained in the Masnad of Ahmad ibn Hanbal, a well-known collection of Hadith narratives attributed to the Prophet, mentions that the Muslim army that would attack India would be sent in the direction of Sindh and Hind.
> more at ALE Xpressed » Blog Archive » The myth of Ghazwa-tul-Hind


*Are they authentic ?*
*The writer of the original article has given a very good set of questions that challenge the authenticity of these Ahadith. And if answer of these questions goes against the Ahadith, we can safely declare Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind as false or fabricated. So let’s explore them one by one.*

Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.

*Factually wrong: Imam Nisai has narrated this Hadees in both of his books; ‘As Sunan al Sughra (also known as Al Mujtaba) as well as in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra. This is exactly the same book in which writer suggests it does not exist but the fact is that it is there in the same book. Would you like to see that?

Learning Aspect: Please browse Sunan-Nasai available online or in any public/Islamic library. Sunan-Nasai is available at Scribed.com,Ekabakti.com (you can also download that from the links given at the end of this article) and there will be 1000s of online reading resources which you can try. I encourage you to visit any nearest library and find Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind yourself. Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind exist at:*


*Sunan-Nasai (Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba) Vol. 3/6*
*Chapter No. 26 – KitabulJihad*
*Sub Chapter No. 41 - Ghazwatulhind*
Hadith No. 3173 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
Hadith No. 3174 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
Hadith No. 3175 (By Hazrat Soban)



*Note: *There are two Hadith narrated by Abu Hurraira and one by Hazrat Soban. Somtimes two Ahadith of Abu Hurraira are considered as one Hadith and therefore three Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai are sometimes described as two Ahadith.

The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.

*Factually Wrong: Immam Nasai is one of the most credible and respectable Mohadis. To establish his credibility further, Imam Ahmed bin Hanbal, (Sheikh Ul Islam) narrated this Hadees in ‘Masnad’. And Immam Ibn-e-Kaseer (the author of Tafseer ibn-e-Khatir) mentions this Hadees with his reference in his book ‘Al-Badaya Wa Nahaya’.

Also it is important to note that in the list of books called Sahi Sita (6 credible books of Hadith), Sunan-Nasai is accepted third most credible book after Sahi Bukhari and Sahi Muslim.

Note that Imam Nisai died in 915. The years of death of other respected muhadiseen to whom Sihah-e-Sitta are attributed to: Imam Bukhari in 870, Imam Muslim in 875,Abu Daud in 888, al-Tirmizi in 892,Imam Malik in 796, Ibn Maja in 886. All of them died before Imam Nisai. It does not make much sense that we have these ahadees being narrated through Imam Nisai but not through any of the other respected muhadiseen who lived before him.*

*Learning Aspect: There are thousands of Ahadith which are narrated by Immam Nasai and not all of them exist in Sahi Bukhari or Sahi Mulims or other books of Ahadith. Also Sahi Bukhari has narrated hundreds of Ahadith which are not listed on other books. To judge the credibility of a Hadith, this is not a criteria to see if it exists in other books too but there are parameters and defined procedures to evaluate whether given Hadith is credible or not-credible. [Learn what makes a Hadith Sahi, Hasan or Zaeef]*

*They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.

Factually Wrong: Hadith has been quoted by multiple narrators with independent chain of references.

Learning Aspect: Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra quotes it with reference to “Hazrat Soban” and “Hazrat Abu Hurraira” independently. There are 3 unique and credible chain of narration for the 3 Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai.

It is also important to learn that there exist more than 14 “Ravis”who have quoted the same Hadith with “slight changes” but because of weaker chain of narrations, those Hadith are not given their due significance. Regarding Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there are more than 16 witnesses of one Hadith alone. So there aremultiple, independent and credible narrators who quote these Adhadith in various times all being independent of each other in various books.

Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these Ahadees tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books of Ahadees.

First: Hadith of Ghazwatulhind are not “the” most important Hadith as it is about future events instead of belief or practices which constitute Fiqa (the Islamic Law).

Second: there are already multiple witnesses to the Hadith and Multiple and Independent Muhadiseen have narrated it.

Third: there are extremely important Ahadith which were narrated by Hazrat Ayesha Sadiqa and Hazrat Ans bin Malik alone as they were among few companions of Prophet Mohammad PBUH who stayed close to him at times when others were not. This has never been a pattern of the life of Prophet Mohammad PBUH that the most important Hadith would be told before many Sahaba (R) and least important ones would be told before one, two or few companions.
*
*It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of ahadees which the Shia Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.

Learning Aspect: Shia Muslims do not rely on source of Ahadith outside Silsila of Ahle-e-Bait. That’s why Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind is not the only Hadith but there thousands of Ahadith in Sunni Muslim’s books but not in Shia Mulims’s books. For more learning:Wikipedia: Shia Muslims books of Ahadith.
*
*One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of these ahadees in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic ahadees, we should have such history reports.

Factually Wrong: Muslims in the past made several military expeditions in the light of these Ahadith. The commentary by Ibn-e-Kathir (written around 1370 AD, some 700 years ago) on that “Ghazwa-e-Hind” Hadith is worth reading and he interpreted that Hadith and clearly written that all those Muslim rules who launched expedition on Hind were Jihad. He included Mohammad Bin Qasim and Mahmood Bin Subugtagin [Mehmood Ghaznavi] and many other Turk Kings as well.
*
*After understanding various aspects about Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind, we can establish*

*Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind hasn’t been discovered recently and Muslims know them since the time of Holy Prophet PBUH.*
*Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind are Authentic and found in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra, one of the 6 credible books of Ahadith.*
*These Ahadith have multiple narrators and Independent Silsila of Naration.*
*Muslims in the past knew about these Ahadith, referenced them and used them in their books.*
*There has been multiple expeditions against Hind by Muslims in the past on the basis of Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind.*
*In the “What if they are authentic ?” section, the writer has provided testaments of Ulema who believe Ahadees to be true. The only difference of opinion they have is that in their opinion, the Ahadith have came true already. If these Hadith were non-credible, the Ulema must have rejected them the first place, but rather they gave their opinion about the fulfillment and believed these Ahadith have already came true.

The Ulema who has given this verdict include:
*

*Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind.*
*Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom Deoband.*
*Are these Ahadith fulfilled already?*
*Now let’s look at all the Ahadith of GhazwatulHind once again and try to understand if they have been fulfilled already.

In addition to 2 Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there exist 3 more Ahadith and one of them says
*
*“A King of Jerusalem (Bait-ul-Muqaddas) would make a troop move forward towards Hindustan. The Warriors destroy the land of Hind; would possess its treasures, then King would use those treasures for the décor of Jerusalem. That troop would bring the Indian kings in front of King(of Jerusalem). His Warriors by King’s order would conquer all the area between East & West. And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”.

Reference: Naeem bin Hammad(R) Ustaaz Imam Bukhari(R) narrate this Hadees in his book ‘Al-Fitan’. In it, the name of the quoter is not mentioned who related it to Hazrat Kaab(R.A.). But some Arabic words are being used, so this would be considered intersected. Those wordings are: (Almuhkamubnu Naafi-in Amman Haddasahu An Kaabin).

In the last line, the Hadith says “And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”. The Dajjal didn’t arrive after the expeditions on Hind in the past. That means the battle which is being referred to hasn’t happened yet.

Question: Does it mean Muslims would arrive in Hind as conquerors and thereafter would stay there centuries after centuries until Dajjal would appear? Is Hadith referring to past expeditions and settled Muslims of Hind of today?

Answer: According to Hadith, the Muslims will capture the Kind of Hind and present him before King of Jerusalem. In the past conquests over Hind, such incident did not happen. So that gives us an indication that past campaigns against Hind were not GhazwatulHind. Following Hadith makes this aspect further clear which says:
*
*“Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) over there”

Reference: Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in ‘Al Fitan’.

Thus Hadith is reffering to the warriors who would conquer Hind and when they would move back, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S) in Syria. Thus same army would Join Hazrat Isa (R.A) who would conquer Hind and this event never took place in the past battles.

It is also important to note that the events of Dajjal, the Immam Mehdi and Prophet Isa (A.S) are connected and will happen within a short period of time, one after the other. There is good deal of detail available on this the subject at Shia.org (which discusses Shia and Sunni point of view) and a Sunni Fatwa which explains and connects these Ahadith without leaving a shadow of doubt whether the time of Ghazwatulhind was in the past or lies ahead of us. However if we only consider Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, we wouldn’t be able to derive any conclusion.*

*Some contradictions and flaws found in the original article.*

*The writer gives wrong information, claiming Ahadith of GhazwatuHind do not exist in Sunan-Nasai al Sughra but later in the references of First Hadith, Mentions the references to Sunan-Nasai AlMujtaba which is the same Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra and Al Mujtaba is its second name. [Wiki Reference] It is sad to know that the writer does not know names of books of Ahadith.*
*The writer himself quotes one of the Hadith that has broken chain of command and insist the event has already taken place, while ignoring 2 similar Ahaidth (similar because they also lie outside Sunan-Nasai/Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra/Sunan-Nasai Al Mujtaba) that give answer to his own question.*
*After acknowledging the Ahaidth of Ghazwatulhind do not exist in the book accepted by Shia Alims, he has presented Fatwa by a Shia Alim who cannot testify in any case.*
*In the Section “Opinions of Scholars”, the given references who speak against are weak and not compareable to Jimeat-Ulema-i-Hind or Dar-ul-Aloom Deoband who are in the favor and who represent millions of Muslims.*
*People with no religious background are considered adequate to comment on religious aspect while Alims and Mohadaseen are considered as non-credible.*
*Representing “Al Mawarid Institute”, the ‘Editor’ has mentioned only 3 out of 6 books of Ahadith who he searched for reference for “Ghazwatulhind”. His searched books include Sahi Bukhari, Sahi Muslim and Moutha etc. It is essential that whoever gives Fatwa must do so after making complete research and exploring every possible authentic resource. But the “alim” made search through ’3 etc’ books. The ‘Editor’ did not mention name of Sunan Nasai altogether, thus an incomplete research cannot be accepted as basis of a Fatwa.*
Reference Article written by Khalid Zaheer ( Dean of the Faculty of Arts and Social Sciences of University of Central Punjab) himself states that he has not made any study on the authenticity of these Ahadith.
*The writer claims Ahadith of GhazwatulHind to be in the “Collection o f Immam Nasai” withuot giving name of thatcollection and negates their existance in Sunan Nasai. However Ahadith of GhazwatulHind exist in Sunan-Nasai (both collections of Ahadith known as Al Kubra and Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba).*
*The over-all understanding of writer on the subject is weak and he has made claims without making research.*
*Since deen is a sensitive subject and not everybody who follows religion has capacity to make research, who-ever writes about religion must have adequate knowledge and research in hand before writing something. It is unfortunate that writer has been factually incorrect and used selective material to build his argument. I request all Muslims to make proper research before believing or accepting anything about religion.

May Allah help you find the right path and may all Muslims be on Sirat-e-Mustaqeem. Aamin.
@MM_Haider*​


----------



## MM_Haider

Zarvan said:


> *Are they authentic ?*
> *The writer of the original article has given a very good set of questions that challenge the authenticity of these Ahadith. And if answer of these questions goes against the Ahadith, we can safely declare Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind as false or fabricated. So let’s explore them one by one.*
> 
> Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.
> 
> *Factually wrong: Imam Nisai has narrated this Hadees in both of his books; ‘As Sunan al Sughra (also known as Al Mujtaba) as well as in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra. This is exactly the same book in which writer suggests it does not exist but the fact is that it is there in the same book. Would you like to see that?
> 
> Learning Aspect: Please browse Sunan-Nasai available online or in any public/Islamic library. Sunan-Nasai is available at Scribed.com,Ekabakti.com (you can also download that from the links given at the end of this article) and there will be 1000s of online reading resources which you can try. I encourage you to visit any nearest library and find Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind yourself. Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind exist at:*
> 
> 
> *Sunan-Nasai (Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba) Vol. 3/6*
> *Chapter No. 26 – KitabulJihad*
> *Sub Chapter No. 41 - Ghazwatulhind*
> Hadith No. 3173 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
> Hadith No. 3174 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
> Hadith No. 3175 (By Hazrat Soban)
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: *There are two Hadith narrated by Abu Hurraira and one by Hazrat Soban. Somtimes two Ahadith of Abu Hurraira are considered as one Hadith and therefore three Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai are sometimes described as two Ahadith.
> 
> The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.
> 
> *Factually Wrong: Immam Nasai is one of the most credible and respectable Mohadis. To establish his credibility further, Imam Ahmed bin Hanbal, (Sheikh Ul Islam) narrated this Hadees in ‘Masnad’. And Immam Ibn-e-Kaseer (the author of Tafseer ibn-e-Khatir) mentions this Hadees with his reference in his book ‘Al-Badaya Wa Nahaya’.
> 
> Also it is important to note that in the list of books called Sahi Sita (6 credible books of Hadith), Sunan-Nasai is accepted third most credible book after Sahi Bukhari and Sahi Muslim.
> 
> Note that Imam Nisai died in 915. The years of death of other respected muhadiseen to whom Sihah-e-Sitta are attributed to: Imam Bukhari in 870, Imam Muslim in 875,Abu Daud in 888, al-Tirmizi in 892,Imam Malik in 796, Ibn Maja in 886. All of them died before Imam Nisai. It does not make much sense that we have these ahadees being narrated through Imam Nisai but not through any of the other respected muhadiseen who lived before him.*
> 
> *Learning Aspect: There are thousands of Ahadith which are narrated by Immam Nasai and not all of them exist in Sahi Bukhari or Sahi Mulims or other books of Ahadith. Also Sahi Bukhari has narrated hundreds of Ahadith which are not listed on other books. To judge the credibility of a Hadith, this is not a criteria to see if it exists in other books too but there are parameters and defined procedures to evaluate whether given Hadith is credible or not-credible. [Learn what makes a Hadith Sahi, Hasan or Zaeef]*
> 
> *They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.
> 
> Factually Wrong: Hadith has been quoted by multiple narrators with independent chain of references.
> 
> Learning Aspect: Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra quotes it with reference to “Hazrat Soban” and “Hazrat Abu Hurraira” independently. There are 3 unique and credible chain of narration for the 3 Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai.
> 
> It is also important to learn that there exist more than 14 “Ravis”who have quoted the same Hadith with “slight changes” but because of weaker chain of narrations, those Hadith are not given their due significance. Regarding Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there are more than 16 witnesses of one Hadith alone. So there aremultiple, independent and credible narrators who quote these Adhadith in various times all being independent of each other in various books.
> 
> Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these Ahadees tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books of Ahadees.
> 
> First: Hadith of Ghazwatulhind are not “the” most important Hadith as it is about future events instead of belief or practices which constitute Fiqa (the Islamic Law).
> 
> Second: there are already multiple witnesses to the Hadith and Multiple and Independent Muhadiseen have narrated it.
> 
> Third: there are extremely important Ahadith which were narrated by Hazrat Ayesha Sadiqa and Hazrat Ans bin Malik alone as they were among few companions of Prophet Mohammad PBUH who stayed close to him at times when others were not. This has never been a pattern of the life of Prophet Mohammad PBUH that the most important Hadith would be told before many Sahaba (R) and least important ones would be told before one, two or few companions.
> *
> *It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of ahadees which the Shia Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.
> 
> Learning Aspect: Shia Muslims do not rely on source of Ahadith outside Silsila of Ahle-e-Bait. That’s why Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind is not the only Hadith but there thousands of Ahadith in Sunni Muslim’s books but not in Shia Mulims’s books. For more learning:Wikipedia: Shia Muslims books of Ahadith.
> *
> *One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of these ahadees in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic ahadees, we should have such history reports.
> 
> Factually Wrong: Muslims in the past made several military expeditions in the light of these Ahadith. The commentary by Ibn-e-Kathir (written around 1370 AD, some 700 years ago) on that “Ghazwa-e-Hind” Hadith is worth reading and he interpreted that Hadith and clearly written that all those Muslim rules who launched expedition on Hind were Jihad. He included Mohammad Bin Qasim and Mahmood Bin Subugtagin [Mehmood Ghaznavi] and many other Turk Kings as well.
> *
> *After understanding various aspects about Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind, we can establish*
> 
> *Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind hasn’t been discovered recently and Muslims know them since the time of Holy Prophet PBUH.*
> *Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind are Authentic and found in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra, one of the 6 credible books of Ahadith.*
> *These Ahadith have multiple narrators and Independent Silsila of Naration.*
> *Muslims in the past knew about these Ahadith, referenced them and used them in their books.*
> *There has been multiple expeditions against Hind by Muslims in the past on the basis of Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind.*
> *In the “What if they are authentic ?” section, the writer has provided testaments of Ulema who believe Ahadees to be true. The only difference of opinion they have is that in their opinion, the Ahadith have came true already. If these Hadith were non-credible, the Ulema must have rejected them the first place, but rather they gave their opinion about the fulfillment and believed these Ahadith have already came true.
> 
> The Ulema who has given this verdict include:
> *
> 
> *Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind.*
> *Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom Deoband.*
> *Are these Ahadith fulfilled already?*
> *Now let’s look at all the Ahadith of GhazwatulHind once again and try to understand if they have been fulfilled already.
> 
> In addition to 2 Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there exist 3 more Ahadith and one of them says
> *
> *“A King of Jerusalem (Bait-ul-Muqaddas) would make a troop move forward towards Hindustan. The Warriors destroy the land of Hind; would possess its treasures, then King would use those treasures for the décor of Jerusalem. That troop would bring the Indian kings in front of King(of Jerusalem). His Warriors by King’s order would conquer all the area between East & West. And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”.
> 
> Reference: Naeem bin Hammad(R) Ustaaz Imam Bukhari(R) narrate this Hadees in his book ‘Al-Fitan’. In it, the name of the quoter is not mentioned who related it to Hazrat Kaab(R.A.). But some Arabic words are being used, so this would be considered intersected. Those wordings are: (Almuhkamubnu Naafi-in Amman Haddasahu An Kaabin).
> 
> In the last line, the Hadith says “And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”. The Dajjal didn’t arrive after the expeditions on Hind in the past. That means the battle which is being referred to hasn’t happened yet.
> 
> Question: Does it mean Muslims would arrive in Hind as conquerors and thereafter would stay there centuries after centuries until Dajjal would appear? Is Hadith referring to past expeditions and settled Muslims of Hind of today?
> 
> Answer: According to Hadith, the Muslims will capture the Kind of Hind and present him before King of Jerusalem. In the past conquests over Hind, such incident did not happen. So that gives us an indication that past campaigns against Hind were not GhazwatulHind. Following Hadith makes this aspect further clear which says:
> *
> *“Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) over there”
> 
> Reference: Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in ‘Al Fitan’.
> 
> Thus Hadith is reffering to the warriors who would conquer Hind and when they would move back, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S) in Syria. Thus same army would Join Hazrat Isa (R.A) who would conquer Hind and this event never took place in the past battles.
> 
> It is also important to note that the events of Dajjal, the Immam Mehdi and Prophet Isa (A.S) are connected and will happen within a short period of time, one after the other. There is good deal of detail available on this the subject at Shia.org (which discusses Shia and Sunni point of view) and a Sunni Fatwa which explains and connects these Ahadith without leaving a shadow of doubt whether the time of Ghazwatulhind was in the past or lies ahead of us. However if we only consider Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, we wouldn’t be able to derive any conclusion.*
> 
> *Some contradictions and flaws found in the original article.*
> 
> *The writer gives wrong information, claiming Ahadith of GhazwatuHind do not exist in Sunan-Nasai al Sughra but later in the references of First Hadith, Mentions the references to Sunan-Nasai AlMujtaba which is the same Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra and Al Mujtaba is its second name. [Wiki Reference] It is sad to know that the writer does not know names of books of Ahadith.*
> *The writer himself quotes one of the Hadith that has broken chain of command and insist the event has already taken place, while ignoring 2 similar Ahaidth (similar because they also lie outside Sunan-Nasai/Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra/Sunan-Nasai Al Mujtaba) that give answer to his own question.*
> *After acknowledging the Ahaidth of Ghazwatulhind do not exist in the book accepted by Shia Alims, he has presented Fatwa by a Shia Alim who cannot testify in any case.*
> *In the Section “Opinions of Scholars”, the given references who speak against are weak and not compareable to Jimeat-Ulema-i-Hind or Dar-ul-Aloom Deoband who are in the favor and who represent millions of Muslims.*
> *People with no religious background are considered adequate to comment on religious aspect while Alims and Mohadaseen are considered as non-credible.*
> *Representing “Al Mawarid Institute”, the ‘Editor’ has mentioned only 3 out of 6 books of Ahadith who he searched for reference for “Ghazwatulhind”. His searched books include Sahi Bukhari, Sahi Muslim and Moutha etc. It is essential that whoever gives Fatwa must do so after making complete research and exploring every possible authentic resource. But the “alim” made search through ’3 etc’ books. The ‘Editor’ did not mention name of Sunan Nasai altogether, thus an incomplete research cannot be accepted as basis of a Fatwa.*
> Reference Article written by Khalid Zaheer ( Dean of the Faculty of Arts and Social Sciences of University of Central Punjab) himself states that he has not made any study on the authenticity of these Ahadith.
> *The writer claims Ahadith of GhazwatulHind to be in the “Collection o f Immam Nasai” withuot giving name of thatcollection and negates their existance in Sunan Nasai. However Ahadith of GhazwatulHind exist in Sunan-Nasai (both collections of Ahadith known as Al Kubra and Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba).*
> *The over-all understanding of writer on the subject is weak and he has made claims without making research.*
> *Since deen is a sensitive subject and not everybody who follows religion has capacity to make research, who-ever writes about religion must have adequate knowledge and research in hand before writing something. It is unfortunate that writer has been factually incorrect and used selective material to build his argument. I request all Muslims to make proper research before believing or accepting anything about religion.
> 
> May Allah help you find the right path and may all Muslims be on Sirat-e-Mustaqeem. Aamin.
> @MM_Haider*​


would you be so kind to give reference of link from where you copy pasted the above. I would like to go through in detail.


----------



## Zarvan

http://ghazwatulhind.wordpress.com/


----------



## punit

Zarvan said:


> Both in 65 and 28 you got your butts kicked it was tribals who took 48 Azad Kashmir and in 65 you were brutally defeated



of course! in 1965 glorious army of Djinns defeated hindooo paleeds and snatched Lahore from India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

punit said:


> of course! in 1965 glorious army of Djinns defeated hindooo paleeds and snatched Lahore from India!


In 65 your all plans failed you General ran away leaving his Jeep behind few thousand of your soldiers were taken prisoners your Air Force lost several Fighter Jets and your coward navy didn't bother to come out of their Naval Bases so you are fee to talk crap that would not change you humiliating defeat in 1965


----------



## punit

Zarvan said:


> In 65 your all plans failed you General ran away leaving his Jeep behind few thousand of your soldiers were taken prisoners your Air Force lost several Fighter Jets and your coward navy didn't bother to come out of their Naval Bases so you are fee to talk crap that would not change you humiliating defeat in 1965



have i said any thing contrary ! 1965 was brilliant success for the combined armies of Pakistani armies and djinns  they invaded and captured Indian territories like J&K, Khem Karan, Lahore etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Zarvan said:


> In 65 your all plans failed you General ran away leaving his Jeep behind few thousand of your soldiers were taken prisoners your Air Force lost several Fighter Jets and your coward navy didn't bother to come out of their Naval Bases so you are fee to talk crap that would not change you humiliating defeat in 1965



Yes totally and Kashmir is part of Pakistan 
Lashkars are indians
26 11 happened in karachi
Moscow is part of Ukraine 
Afghanistan invaded US

AND Than someone sent u to this universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

am amazed.. with elite trolling. .. No god will tell you to invade other countries. .. no god will help you... Hamid looks like cartoon network for me.. India is capable enough to send pak into stone age... it just purely wet dream of that looney toon and elite....


----------



## Rahi812

ni8mare said:


> so according to ur garbage India was a country back in 1000 AD
> 
> invading someones home killing and butchering in name of religion ........but again we are talking about religion of peace



I think this is not in the religion, Arabs as i know, do not know about this thing. This is all about religion for political purpose. Which, I think, is a big harm to the religion itself.


----------



## Thirdfront

This must be the glaring example of fallacy of self fulfilling prophecy...


----------



## Zarvan

danger007 said:


> am amazed.. with elite trolling. .. No god will tell you to invade other countries. .. no god will help you... Hamid looks like cartoon network for me.. India is capable enough to send pak into stone age... it just purely wet dream of that looney toon and elite....


Mr GOD always helps those with Islam he tests them with troubles but final victory is always those who follow ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and your country will be turned into history really soon don't you worry


----------



## nair

Why do you guys take Zahid Hamid seriously..... at times i get a feel that i am watching Kapil sharma's show....


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

Zarvan said:


> Mr GOD always helps those with Islam he tests them with troubles but final victory is always those who follow ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and your country will be turned into history really soon don't you worry


You make god look like a blackmailer. Either follow me or I will take your candy. Is god a bully or what? 


Regarding making history 
Soon Kashmir will be pakistan
Soon Hindus will end
Soon India will be part of Pakistan 
Soon soon soon 

70 monSOON to ho gaye aur kitna soon lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

MM_Haider, Your Post is Superb and you just steal my words...Whcih seemz to me ur Knowlege is sufficient or your keen student of these future prophecies
Zarvan on the other hand answers us Well , His arguments also seemz to me WONDERFUL
......I've Some Objections or in softer words I've some Questions..
1. Saha-e-sitta is most reliable books of Ahadees, and Bukharai/Muslims are on top of it, Why.....bcoz their rule on Accepting Hadees Critaria is Strict, Why we're unable to find those famous "Ghazwa" hadees in Bukhari/Muslim, you know meaning of Ghazwa?? High profile World...u know that

2. If we pakistanis wont fall in the definition of "Khorasaanis" ..then i think its suicidal to hve battle with India, offcource india is 7 times big power...*which means simply "A Suicide Mission"*

3. Doctor Israr, famous muslim scholar(now died) tends to interpret that ,there is no more Ghazwa-e hind bcoz its done by Muhammad bin Qasim, Which means that ...*You're at your OWN??*

4. Indian King will be presented to King of Jerosulem?? ....Jerosulem is capital of Israel, So which means to me is that first we've battle with Israel, then India???? ......CONFUSED...


----------



## Victory

Anoushirvan said:


> MM_Haider, Your Post is Superb and you just steal my words...Whcih seemz to me ur Knowlege is sufficient or your keen student of these future prophecies
> Zarvan on the other hand answers us Well , His arguments also seemz to me WONDERFUL
> ......I've Some Objections or in softer words I've some Questions..
> 1. Saha-e-sitta is most reliable books of Ahadees, and Bukharai/Muslims are on top of it, Why.....bcoz their rule on Accepting Hadees Critaria is Strict, Why we're unable to find those famous "Ghazwa" hadees in Bukhari/Muslim, you know meaning of Ghazwa?? High profile World...u know that
> 
> 2. If we pakistanis wont fall in the definition of "Khorasaanis" ..then i think its suicidal to hve battle with India, offcource india is 7 times big power...*which means simply "A Suicide Mission"*
> 
> 3. Doctor Israr, famous muslim scholar(now died) tends to interpret that ,there is no more Ghazwa-e hind bcoz its done by Muhammad bin Qasim, Which means that ...*You're at your OWN??*
> 
> 4. Indian King will be presented to King of Jerosulem?? ....Jerosulem is capital of Israel, So which means to me is that first we've battle with Israel, then India???? ......CONFUSED...


Dude dont fall for this bs , zarvan is radicalized maulavi who has plans to cross LoC


----------



## B+ Dracula

I dont want WAR.....meri abi shaddi bhi nai hoiiii. 
I want to see all India...Historic Places / Street Food = Dahi bhaly, Gol Gappy 
.Me Comming India as Traveller .......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Zarvan said:


> Mr GOD always helps those with Islam he tests them with troubles but final victory is always those who follow ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and your country will be turned into history really soon don't you worry


im not sure about islam Allah. . I follow Christianity. . which tells be good , do good.. so why would Allah help your country? are you sure you guys doing good? innocent? fallowing islam perfectly? I don't know ... but first save your country from self destruction mode..


----------



## Zarvan

Anoushirvan said:


> MM_Haider, Your Post is Superb and you just steal my words...Whcih seemz to me ur Knowlege is sufficient or your keen student of these future prophecies
> Zarvan on the other hand answers us Well , His arguments also seemz to me WONDERFUL
> ......I've Some Objections or in softer words I've some Questions..
> 1. Saha-e-sitta is most reliable books of Ahadees, and Bukharai/Muslims are on top of it, Why.....bcoz their rule on Accepting Hadees Critaria is Strict, Why we're unable to find those famous "Ghazwa" hadees in Bukhari/Muslim, you know meaning of Ghazwa?? High profile World...u know that
> 
> 2. If we pakistanis wont fall in the definition of "Khorasaanis" ..then i think its suicidal to hve battle with India, offcource india is 7 times big power...*which means simply "A Suicide Mission"*
> 
> 3. Doctor Israr, famous muslim scholar(now died) tends to interpret that ,there is no more Ghazwa-e hind bcoz its done by Muhammad bin Qasim, Which means that ...*You're at your OWN??*
> 
> 4. Indian King will be presented to King of Jerosulem?? ....Jerosulem is capital of Israel, So which means to me is that first we've battle with Israel, then India???? ......CONFUSED...


Mr if a Hadees is not in Sahih sitta that doesn't mean its not reliable Mr in fact their are Many many Sahih Hadees which are no in Sahih Sitta and Mr when ever Muslims have won war in almost all wars they were far less than the enemy and he is one scholar and Hadees clearly points out the Ghazwa which is referred has not taken place because after than Ghazwa almost after few days HAZRAT ESA AS will emerge no first India will be taken and than Israel and their are hundreds of scholars who have told about this ghazwa and they agree its not what Muhammad bin Qasim did



Anoushirvan said:


> MM_Haider, Your Post is Superb and you just steal my words...Whcih seemz to me ur Knowlege is sufficient or your keen student of these future prophecies
> Zarvan on the other hand answers us Well , His arguments also seemz to me WONDERFUL
> ......I've Some Objections or in softer words I've some Questions..
> 1. Saha-e-sitta is most reliable books of Ahadees, and Bukharai/Muslims are on top of it, Why.....bcoz their rule on Accepting Hadees Critaria is Strict, Why we're unable to find those famous "Ghazwa" hadees in Bukhari/Muslim, you know meaning of Ghazwa?? High profile World...u know that
> 
> 2. If we pakistanis wont fall in the definition of "Khorasaanis" ..then i think its suicidal to hve battle with India, offcource india is 7 times big power...*which means simply "A Suicide Mission"*
> 
> 3. Doctor Israr, famous muslim scholar(now died) tends to interpret that ,there is no more Ghazwa-e hind bcoz its done by Muhammad bin Qasim, Which means that ...*You're at your OWN??*
> 
> 4. Indian King will be presented to King of Jerosulem?? ....Jerosulem is capital of Israel, So which means to me is that first we've battle with Israel, then India???? ......CONFUSED...


*Are they authentic ?*
*The writer of the original article has given a very good set of questions that challenge the authenticity of these Ahadith. And if answer of these questions goes against the Ahadith, we can safely declare Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind as false or fabricated. So let’s explore them one by one.*

Just a brief look at these will make it clear that none of these five ahadees are found in _Sihah-e-Sitta_. Two of these appear to be in the collections of _ahadees_ by Imam Nisai but not in _Sunan an-Nisai al Sughra_, the book considered to be among the _Sihah-e-Sitta_, the six books considered most reliable by main-stream Muslims.

*Factually wrong: Imam Nisai has narrated this Hadees in both of his books; ‘As Sunan al Sughra (also known as Al Mujtaba) as well as in ‘As Sunan Al Kubra. This is exactly the same book in which writer suggests it does not exist but the fact is that it is there in the same book. Would you like to see that?

Learning Aspect: Please browse Sunan-Nasai available online or in any public/Islamic library. Sunan-Nasai is available at Scribed.com,Ekabakti.com (you can also download that from the links given at the end of this article) and there will be 1000s of online reading resources which you can try. I encourage you to visit any nearest library and find Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind yourself. Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind exist at:*


*Sunan-Nasai (Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba) Vol. 3/6*
*Chapter No. 26 – KitabulJihad*
*Sub Chapter No. 41 - Ghazwatulhind*
Hadith No. 3173 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
Hadith No. 3174 (By Hazrat Abu Hurraira)
Hadith No. 3175 (By Hazrat Soban)



*Note: *There are two Hadith narrated by Abu Hurraira and one by Hazrat Soban. Somtimes two Ahadith of Abu Hurraira are considered as one Hadith and therefore three Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai are sometimes described as two Ahadith.

The others are not even found in the reliable collections of respected _muhadiseen_.

*Factually Wrong: Immam Nasai is one of the most credible and respectable Mohadis. To establish his credibility further, Imam Ahmed bin Hanbal, (Sheikh Ul Islam) narrated this Hadees in ‘Masnad’. And ImmamIbn-e-Kaseer (the author of Tafseer ibn-e-Khatir) mentions this Hadees with his reference in his book ‘Al-Badaya Wa Nahaya’.

Also it is important to note that in the list of books called Sahi Sita (6 credible books of Hadith), Sunan-Nasai is accepted third most credible book after Sahi Bukhari and Sahi Muslim.

Note that Imam Nisai died in 915. The years of death of other respected muhadiseen to whom Sihah-e-Sittaare attributed to: Imam Bukhari in 870, Imam Muslim in 875,Abu Daud in 888, al-Tirmizi in 892,Imam Malik in 796, Ibn Maja in 886. All of them died before Imam Nisai. It does not make much sense that we have theseahadees being narrated through Imam Nisai but not through any of the other respected muhadiseen who lived before him.*

*Learning Aspect: There are thousands of Ahadith which are narrated by Immam Nasai and not all of them exist in Sahi Bukhari or Sahi Mulims or other books of Ahadith. Also Sahi Bukhari has narrated hundreds of Ahadith which are not listed on other books. To judge the credibility of a Hadith, this is not a criteria to see if it exists in other books too but there are parameters and defined procedures to evaluate whether given Hadith is credible or not-credible. [Learn what makes a Hadith Sahi, Hasan or Zaeef]*

*They are narrated through a single chain. Reported only once through one companion of the Prophet.

Factually Wrong: Hadith has been quoted by multiple narrators with independent chain of references.

Learning Aspect: Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra quotes it with reference to “Hazrat Soban” and “Hazrat Abu Hurraira” independently. There are 3 unique and credible chain of narration for the 3 Ahadith mentioned in Sunan-Nasai.

It is also important to learn that there exist more than 14 “Ravis”who have quoted the same Hadith with “slight changes” but because of weaker chain of narrations, those Hadith are not given their due significance. Regarding Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there are more than 16 witnesses of one Hadith alone. So there aremultiple, independent and credible narrators who quote these Adhadith in various times all being independent of each other in various books.

Considering the reward for participating in this war and the importance of it, as these Ahadees tell, they should have been narrated by more companions of the Prophet and should have been there in more books ofAhadees.

First: Hadith of Ghazwatulhind are not “the” most important Hadith as it is about future events instead of belief or practices which constitute Fiqa (the Islamic Law).

Second: there are already multiple witnesses to the Hadith and Multiple and Independent Muhadiseen have narrated it.

Third: there are extremely important Ahadith which were narrated by Hazrat Ayesha Sadiqa and Hazrat Ans bin Malik alone as they were among few companions of Prophet Mohammad PBUH who stayed close to him at times when others were not. This has never been a pattern of the life of Prophet Mohammad PBUH that the most important Hadith would be told before many Sahaba (R) and least important ones would be told before one, two or few companions.
It is very important to note that none of these are found in any of the collections of ahadees which theShia Muslims consider authentic. This raises the question if they were invented by the Ummayads/Abbasids considering their expansionist designs? This is also to be noted that Ummayads did reach Sindh, a part of Hind back then.

Learning Aspect: Shia Muslims do not rely on source of Ahadith outside Silsila of Ahle-e-Bait. That’s why Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind is not the only Hadith but there thousands of Ahadith in Sunni Muslim’s books but not in Shia Mulims’s books. For more learning:Wikipedia: Shia Muslims books of Ahadith.
One must also note the fact that we don’t have any history report telling us about the use of theseahadees in the past by Muslim rulers or conquerors, even those who did invade India or waged a war on it. If they were respected and authentic ahadees, we should have such history reports.

Factually Wrong: Muslims in the past made several military expeditions in the light of these Ahadith. The commentary by Ibn-e-Kathir (written around 1370 AD, some 700 years ago) on that “Ghazwa-e-Hind” Hadith is worth reading and he interpreted that Hadith and clearly written that all those Muslim rules who launched expedition on Hind were Jihad. He included Mohammad Bin Qasim and Mahmood Bin Subugtagin [Mehmood Ghaznavi] and many other Turk Kings as well.
After understanding various aspects about Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind, we can establish

Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind hasn’t been discovered recently and Muslims know them since the time of Holy Prophet PBUH.
Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind are Authentic and found in Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra, one of the 6 credible books of Ahadith.
These Ahadith have multiple narrators and Independent Silsila of Naration.
Muslims in the past knew about these Ahadith, referenced them and used them in their books.
There has been multiple expeditions against Hind by Muslims in the past on the basis of Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind.
In the “What if they are authentic ?” section, the writer has provided testaments of Ulema who believe Ahadees to be true. The only difference of opinion they have is that in their opinion, the Ahadith have came true already. If these Hadith were non-credible, the Ulema must have rejected them the first place, but rather they gave their opinion about the fulfillment and believed these Ahadith have already came true.

The Ulema who has given this verdict include:

Maulana Abdul Hamid Numani, a leading figure of the Jamiat ul-Ulema-i Hind.
Mufti Sajid Qasmi, who teaches at the Dar ul-Uloom Deoband.
Are these Ahadith fulfilled already?
Now let’s look at all the Ahadith of GhazwatulHind once again and try to understand if they have been fulfilled already.

In addition to 2 Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, there exist 3 more Ahadith and one of them says
“A King of Jerusalem (Bait-ul-Muqaddas) would make a troop move forward towards Hindustan. The Warriors destroy the land of Hind; would possess its treasures, then King would use those treasures for the décor of Jerusalem. That troop would bring the Indian kings in front of King(of Jerusalem). His Warriors by King’s order would conquer all the area between East & West. And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”.

Reference: Naeem bin Hammad(R) Ustaaz Imam Bukhari(R) narrate this Hadees in his book ‘Al-Fitan’. In it, the name of the quoter is not mentioned who related it to Hazrat Kaab(R.A.). But some Arabic words are being used, so this would be considered intersected. Those wordings are: (Almuhkamubnu Naafi-in Amman Haddasahu An Kaabin).

In the last line, the Hadith says “And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal”. The Dajjal didn’t arrive after the expeditions on Hind in the past. That means the battle which is being referred to hasn’t happened yet.

Question: Does it mean Muslims would arrive in Hind as conquerors and thereafter would stay there centuries after centuries until Dajjal would appear? Is Hadith referring to past expeditions and settled Muslims of Hind of today?

Answer: According to Hadith, the Muslims will capture the Kind of Hind and present him before King of Jerusalem. In the past conquests over Hind, such incident did not happen. So that gives us an indication that past campaigns against Hind were not GhazwatulHind. Following Hadith makes this aspect further clear which says:
“Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) over there”

Reference: Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in ‘Al Fitan’.

Thus Hadith is reffering to the warriors who would conquer Hind and when they would move back, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S) in Syria. Thus same army would Join Hazrat Isa (R.A) who would conquer Hind and this event never took place in the past battles.

It is also important to note that the events of Dajjal, the Immam Mehdi and Prophet Isa (A.S) are connected and will happen within a short period of time, one after the other. There is good deal of detail available on this the subject at Shia.org (which discusses Shia and Sunni point of view) and a Sunni Fatwa which explains and connects these Ahadith without leaving a shadow of doubt whether the time of Ghazwatulhind was in the past or lies ahead of us. However if we only consider Ahadith of Sunan-Nasai, we wouldn’t be able to derive any conclusion.

Some contradictions and flaws found in the original article.

The writer gives wrong information, claiming Ahadith of GhazwatuHind do not exist in Sunan-Nasai al Sughra but later in the references of First Hadith, Mentions the references to Sunan-Nasai AlMujtaba which is the same Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra and Al Mujtaba is its second name. [Wiki Reference] It is sad to know that the writer does not know names of books of Ahadith.
The writer himself quotes one of the Hadith that has broken chain of command and insist the event has already taken place, while ignoring 2 similar Ahaidth (similar because they also lie outside Sunan-Nasai/Sunan-Nasai Al Sughra/Sunan-Nasai Al Mujtaba) that give answer to his own question.
After acknowledging the Ahaidth of Ghazwatulhind do not exist in the book accepted by Shia Alims, he has presented Fatwa by a Shia Alim who cannot testify in any case.
In the Section “Opinions of Scholars”, the given references who speak against are weak and not compareable to Jimeat-Ulema-i-Hind or Dar-ul-Aloom Deoband who are in the favor and who represent millions of Muslims.
People with no religious background are considered adequate to comment on religious aspect while Alims and Mohadaseen are considered as non-credible.
Representing “Al Mawarid Institute”, the ‘Editor’ has mentioned only 3 out of 6 books of Ahadith who he searched for reference for “Ghazwatulhind”. His searched books include Sahi Bukhari, Sahi Muslim and Moutha etc. It is essential that whoever gives Fatwa must do so after making complete research and exploring every possible authentic resource. But the “alim” made search through ’3 etc’ books. The ‘Editor’ did not mention name of Sunan Nasai altogether, thus an incomplete research cannot be accepted as basis of a Fatwa.
Reference Article written by Khalid Zaheer ( Dean of the Faculty of Arts and Social Sciences of University of Central Punjab) himself states that he has not made any study on the authenticity of these Ahadith.
The writer claims Ahadith of GhazwatulHind to be in the “Collection o f Immam Nasai” withuot giving name of thatcollection and negates their existance in Sunan Nasai. However Ahadith of GhazwatulHind exist in Sunan-Nasai (both collections of Ahadith known as Al Kubra and Al Sughra/ Al Mujtaba).
The over-all understanding of writer on the subject is weak and he has made claims without making research.
Since deen is a sensitive subject and not everybody who follows religion has capacity to make research, who-ever writes about religion must have adequate knowledge and research in hand before writing something. It is unfortunate that writer has been factually incorrect and used selective material to build his argument. I request all Muslims to make proper research before believing or accepting anything about religion.

May Allah help you find the right path and may all Muslims be on Sirat-e-Mustaqeem. Aamin.
@Anoushirvan Please bother to read the answer of those things said by Haider *


----------



## B+ Dracula

@Zarvan you're posting same Article again & again, If you possess some percent of knowlege ,then you can deliver your Answer in Few Sentences....Unfortunately you're Photocopy of ZAID HAMID
Just Trumpeting the Un-authentic hadees here in Thread, to the indians who wont understand what you're posting,

*LOGIC 1:*
All muslim world are not Unified on hadees u mentioned, and interpretation varies Scholars to Scholars, So how a person like you (u seemz to me Teenager) is giving FATWA
*LOGIC 2:*
Your are just hiding your so called scholarly thinking by posting same column again & again...maybe u find that column somewhere in google, there are many bloggers of your mentality that given us deadlines after deadline....2006 is last date, then again in same blog 2007 is last date for Imam mahdi, then no Shame in same Blog they given date 2012- 2013 and 2015 is last date, After Hajj imam mahdi or someone else will come to lead the muslim world....
*LOGIC 3:*
you r unable to give answers of my 4 Objections.......Given above
*LOGIC 4:*
Your are supporting your arguments by Quoting old scholars books (Badaya wan nahaya, Fitan etc) are Reverent to us BUT cant be authentic...........The Source of All Authentic Hadees are SAHA-E-Sitta, not u mentioned above...ok (let it be clear)
If Molvi of my city writes a book on Hadees, then that book is considered respectable to us BUT not AUTHENTIC...OK


----------



## Zarvan

Anoushirvan said:


> @Zarvan you're posting same Article again & again, If you possess some percent of knowlege ,then you can deliver your Answer in Few Sentences....Unfortunately you're Photocopy of ZAID HAMID
> Just Trumpeting the Un-authentic hadees here in Thread, to the indians who wont understand what you're posting,
> 
> *LOGIC 1:*
> All muslim world are not Unified on hadees u mentioned, and interpretation varies Scholars to Scholars, So how a person like you (u seemz to me Teenager) is giving FATWA
> *LOGIC 2:*
> Your are just hiding your so called scholarly thinking by posting same column again & again...maybe u find that column somewhere in google, there are many bloggers of your mentality that given us deadlines after deadline....2006 is last date, then again in same blog 2007 is last date for Imam mahdi, then no Shame in same Blog they given date 2012- 2013 and 2015 is last date, After Hajj imam mahdi or someone else will come to lead the muslim world....
> *LOGIC 3:*
> you r unable to give answers of my 4 Objections.......Given above
> *LOGIC 4:*
> Your are supporting your arguments by Quoting old scholars books (Badaya wan nahaya, Fitan etc) are Reverent to us BUT cant be authentic...........The Source of All Authentic Hadees are SAHA-E-Sitta, not u mentioned above...ok (let it be clear)
> If Molvi of my city writes a book on Hadees, then that book is considered respectable to us BUT not AUTHENTIC...OK


Mr you are talking about one scholar their are several hundred scholars who believe in this Hadees and have told it several times and also that is going to happen because it is close to time of Hazrat ESA not Muhammad Bin Qasim did and those who know Hadees majority are unified Mr after Sahabas not many will get unified but when will war will take place they will know it O Mr your Logic 4 shows your level of Jahalat about Hadees Mr know Sir their are thousand more Sahih Hadees in other Books like Masnd e Ahmed Bin Hanbal Like Mastadrak e Imam Hakim Like Mutta of Imam Malik and few more first know about Hadees than come and talk


----------



## he-man

Zarvan said:


> Mr you are talking about one scholar their are several hundred scholars who believe in this Hadees and have told it several times and also that is going to happen because it is close to time of Hazrat ESA not Muhammad Bin Qasim did and those who know Hadees majority are unified Mr after Sahabas not many will get unified but when will war will take place they will know it O Mr your Logic 4 shows your level of Jahalat about Hadees Mr know Sir their are thousand more Sahih Hadees in other Books like Masnd e Ahmed Bin Hanbal Like Mastadrak e Imam Hakim Like Mutta of Imam Malik and few more first know about Hadees than come and talk


----------



## jatt+gutts

he-man said:


>


 yaar ek gall de samj nahee aundi eh allah saday he pichay kyo paya..assi kee rabb day mah maray ya. jehra kehra hades saday khilaf ya.. assi v rabb day banday ya ... Pakistani tah gallah edah karday jivay allah nu jaib vich paya vah tay allah onah de hee sunuga


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=169149599940408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Anoushirvan said:


> @Zarvan you're posting same Article again & again, If you possess some percent of knowlege ,then you can deliver your Answer in Few Sentences....Unfortunately you're Photocopy of ZAID HAMID
> Just Trumpeting the Un-authentic hadees here in Thread, to the indians who wont understand what you're posting,
> 
> *LOGIC 1:*
> All muslim world are not Unified on hadees u mentioned, and interpretation varies Scholars to Scholars, So how a person like you (u seemz to me Teenager) is giving FATWA
> *LOGIC 2:*
> Your are just hiding your so called scholarly thinking by posting same column again & again...maybe u find that column somewhere in google, there are many bloggers of your mentality that given us deadlines after deadline....2006 is last date, then again in same blog 2007 is last date for Imam mahdi, then no Shame in same Blog they given date 2012- 2013 and 2015 is last date, After Hajj imam mahdi or someone else will come to lead the muslim world....
> *LOGIC 3:*
> you r unable to give answers of my 4 Objections.......Given above
> *LOGIC 4:*
> Your are supporting your arguments by Quoting old scholars books (Badaya wan nahaya, Fitan etc) are Reverent to us BUT cant be authentic...........The Source of All Authentic Hadees are SAHA-E-Sitta, not u mentioned above...ok (let it be clear)
> If Molvi of my city writes a book on Hadees, then that book is considered respectable to us BUT not AUTHENTIC...OK


--
dont try much..
logic and zarvan is inversely perpotion ..


----------



## Soumitra

OK let us for a moment agree that Ghaza-E-Hind is written in some Hadith. Is there a deadline for the same? If yes what is the deadline?

If there is no deadline is it given that who will do this great deed? If yes why hasnt he done it?

If Who or when is not given but many people believe in it then why havent they acted regarding it. This joker Zaid Hamid has been crying hoarse for so many years why hasnt he led the forces of Islam into India. You also have the nuclear bomb. Use that to invade India.

We are waiting for you @Zarvan


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Soumitra said:


> OK let us for a moment agree that Ghaza-E-Hind is written in some Hadith. Is there a deadline for the same? If yes what is the deadline?
> 
> If there is no deadline is it given that who will do this great deed? If yes why hasnt he done it?
> 
> If Who or when is not given but many people believe in it then why havent they acted regarding it. This joker Zaid Hamid has been crying hoarse for so many years why hasnt he led the forces of Islam into India. You also have the nuclear bomb. Use that to invade India.
> 
> We are waiting for you @Zarvan


--
same guy said pak wil reach moon in 2 yr when patriotic technocrat govt forms in pak,,
he means make me PM i will take you all to ride ..


----------



## B+ Dracula

Soumitra said:


> OK let us for a moment agree that Ghaza-E-Hind is written in some Hadith. Is there a deadline for the same? If yes what is the deadline?
> If there is no deadline is it given that who will do this great deed? If yes why hasnt he done it?



above discussion deals with End of Times Hadees, and Interpretation of Hadees varies scholars to scholar in all over the world. After the death of Prophet Muhammad PBUH, Millions of fabricated Hadees invented to prove their side of arugments...to avoid dilemma in whole islamic world ""Critaria of True Hadees"" was Establish (what to accept wat to reject)...by numbers of profound scholars and they also shared their* CRITARION* (why they accepted those hadees), there are many reverent books written by many scholars but only 6 Books are considered AUTHENTIC in Sunni islam which comprise 80% of muslim world ..(right now)
*LET ME GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE... *
first authentic book is called "SAHI BUKHARI" and why it is Authentic bcoz author accepted 2 Sources of Hadees
*Mr A: * that man lives in (syria/kabul/mecca or else) but he was present there when Prophet PBUHnarrated about one particular Hadees
*Mr B*: father/grandfather of MrB was present there when Prophet PBUH narrated about the hadees
*On that critaria he accepted 6500 Hadees in his book & rejected more than 500,000 Hadees*
Later Century Scholars tends to accept Un-authentic hadees on the basis of "if they're not contrary to the basic foundation of Islam" ....that ACT is debatable among scholars
@Soumitra You basically hve no understanding of Authentic books so lots of people swindle you by quoting un-authantic source of narration.


----------



## GURU DUTT

all short dark evil banya hindu indian making fun of "masd e momin" & ruhani fighter of Islam & Ummah and the great scholar Sir zaid hamid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GURU DUTT said:


> all short dark evil banya hindu indian making fun of "masd e momin" & ruhani fighter of Islam & Ummah and the great scholar Sir zaid hamid



--
now that what you call a 
lakdi ki kathi .. kathi pe ghoda..
take ghoda to gazwa..
aare o babbuaa....
bbaabuaa.. dekho.. ooooh womania.. aah womania...
ZH me aagra ke mental aspatal par zanda /danda leharake .. radio pak ki awaz eta hu...
@##$@@@43@#@#@DD#D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> now that what you call a
> lakdi ki kathi .. kathi pe ghoda..
> take ghoda to gazwa..
> aare o babbuaa....
> bbaabuaa.. dekho.. ooooh womania.. aah womania...
> ZH me aagra ke mental aspatal par zanda /danda leharake .. radio pak ki awaz eta hu...
> @##$@@@43@#@#@DD#D


mere aziz scholar ka yoon mazaak urane walon ......tumhe "mauf" nahi kiya jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny Deol

Main peloonga Zaid hamid ko...Usko mere pind bhej diyo jaldi se...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sunny Deol said:


> Main peloonga Zaid hamid ko...Usko mere pind bhej diyo jaldi se...


--
its dangerous and highly poisonous


----------



## Sunny Deol

pursuit of happiness said:


> its dangerous and highly poisonous


Topi laga ke..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Iam requesting all Indian member...Dont ever Use ABUSIVE language for Islamic terminologies.....We Muslim never bear that thing ..."Never Ever" or your life will become a living Hell ....If you have any Question or something Informative then share here...Otherwise I report your Post Right Away..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Anoushirvan said:


> Iam requesting all Indian member...Dont ever Use ABUSIVE language for Islamic terminologies.....We Muslim never bear that thing ..."Never Ever" or your life will become a living Hell ....If you have any Question or something Informative then share here...Otherwise I report your Post Right Away..



Are you related to Sunny Deol?


----------



## MilSpec

Capt.Popeye said:


> Are you related to Sunny Deol?


Arnab Goswami,


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sandy_3126 said:


> Arnab Goswami,




Hells Bells, nobody will want to be related to Gasbag, not any sane person.
But OTOH, maybe the Lal Topiwalla Jamboora..............


----------



## MilSpec

Capt.Popeye said:


> Hells Bells, nobody will want to be related to Gasbag, not any sane person.
> But OTOH, maybe the Lal Topiwalla Jamboora..............


Chodo Capt, sun is shining, time to mow the lawn, and do some garden work!!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sandy_3126 said:


> Chodo Capt, sun is shining, time to mow the lawn, and do some garden work!!



oh yes, and beer time for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Capt.Popeye said:


> Are you related to Sunny Deol?


No Sunny Deol/persuit of happ/guru dutt etc..........the person(not to mention) had already deleted the irritating Comment,I was unable to quote reference of his comment.
Insulting zaid Hamid is not my Problem.but in the name of Lal Topi walay plz dont use harsh language against Islamic jargoons

@Capt.Popeye


----------



## Zarvan

Anoushirvan said:


> above discussion deals with End of Times Hadees, and Interpretation of Hadees varies scholars to scholar in all over the world. After the death of Prophet Muhammad PBUH, Millions of fabricated Hadees invented to prove their side of arugments...to avoid dilemma in whole islamic world ""Critaria of True Hadees"" was Establish (what to accept wat to reject)...by numbers of profound scholars and they also shared their* CRITARION* (why they accepted those hadees), there are many reverent books written by many scholars but only 6 Books are considered AUTHENTIC in Sunni islam which comprise 80% of muslim world ..(right now)
> *LET ME GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE... *
> first authentic book is called "SAHI BUKHARI" and why it is Authentic bcoz author accepted 2 Sources of Hadees
> *Mr A: * that man lives in (syria/kabul/mecca or else) but he was present there when Prophet PBUHnarrated about one particular Hadees
> *Mr B*: father/grandfather of MrB was present there when Prophet PBUH narrated about the hadees
> *On that critaria he accepted 6500 Hadees in his book & rejected more than 500,000 Hadees*
> Later Century Scholars tends to accept Un-authentic hadees on the basis of "if they're not contrary to the basic foundation of Islam" ....that ACT is debatable among scholars
> @Soumitra You basically hve no understanding of Authentic books so lots of people swindle you by quoting un-authantic source of narration.


MR Hadees are authentic Mr if you want to live in denial your choice but Hadees are authentic and this will take place weather you like it or not but if you want to be part of that group who will cowardly run away and their tauba will never be accepted your choice but this war will happen sooner or laterhttp://ghazwatulhind.wordpress.com/2011/01/16/ghazwatulhind-authentic-reference-sunan-nasai-vol-2/

_Ghazwatul Hind_ (The War on India) is mentioned in Ahadith and recently it has got some extra-ordinary fame due to its mentioning by certain ideologues and the discussion that has sprung from it.

*The context*:

The very first thing we need to understand is that Holy Prophet (SAAW) has given the glad tidings of Islam dominating the whole world before the End of Times. Following narrations testify to it;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ زَوَى لِي الْأَرْضَ فَرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي سَيَبْلُغُ مُلْكُهَا مَا زُوِيَ لِي مِنْهَا

*Thawban (RA) reported that Allah’s Messenger (SAAW) said: “Allah drew the ends of the world near one another for my sake. And I have seen its eastern and western ends. And the dominion of my Ummah would reach those ends which have been drawn near me …” *(Sahih Muslim, Kitab Al-Fitan wa Ashrat As-Sa`ah, Hadith 5144)

الْمِقْدَادَ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَا يَبْقَى عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ بَيْتُ مَدَرٍ وَلَا وَبَرٍ إِلَّا أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ كَلِمَةَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِعِزِّ عَزِيزٍ أَوْ ذُلِّ ذَلِيلٍ إِمَّا يُعِزُّهُمْ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَيَجْعَلُهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا أَوْ يُذِلُّهُمْ فَيَدِينُونَ لَهَا

Miqdad bin Aswad (RA) reported that he heard the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) say;*“There will not remain a single house, of clay or fur, which the word of Islam will not reach either by bringing honor to the one worthy of it or debasing the one worthy of it; that is to say Allah will give them respect by making them its [Islam’s] followers or He will humiliate them by making them subject to it.” *(Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 23865. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Sahih)

Thus it is established in the light of Hadith that before the End Islam will one day prevail over the whole of the world and its authority will be established.

*Ahadith on Ghazwatul Hind:*

While the Ahadith like the above two tell us about Islam’s domination over the world in general, there are certain Ahadith that do tell us about the conquest and domination of some regions specifically. This is the case with India as well. Ahadith do inform us about the conquest of India and the virtues of the Muslims who will conquer it. One report says;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام

Thawban the freed-slave of the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) reported that the Prophet (SAAW) said; *“Allah has saved two groups of my Ummah from the hell-fire, the group that fights in India and the group that fights along with Eisa ibn Maryam (A.S.).”* (Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 22449. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Hasan. Albani classified it as Sahih in Sahih wa Daif Sunan Nasai, Hadith 3175 and Silsala Sahiha Hadith 1934)

Shaykh Muhammad Rafi Usmani says about this Hadith; *“First Jihad on India took place in the first century after Hijrah under Muhammad bin Qasim in which participation of some Sahaba and many Tabi’in is related. After that many Jihads have been launched against India in different times so the question arises if the virtue of the Jihad mentioned applies to the first Jihad only or to all the Jihads that have happened in the past or will be launched in future? Pondering on the wording of the Hadith one learns that they are general and *_*there is no reason to limit them to any specific Jihad, therefore all the Jihads that have been launched against the infidels of India in various times or that will be launched in future they will Insha’Allah receive the great virtue mentioned*_* and Allah knows the best.” *(‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.58 Note to Hadith 9 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi 2008)

In another Hadith we are told;

عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر لهند فقال (ليغزون الهند لكم جيش يفتح الله عليهم حتى يأتوا بملوكهم مغللين السلاسل يغفر الله ذنوبهم فينصرفون حين ينصرفون فيجدون ابن مريم بالشام).

It is narrated from Abu Huraira that he said: The Messenger of Allah (SAAW) made a mention of India and said, *“An army from amongst you will attack India, Allah will grant them victory until they put their leaders in chains. Allah will forgive them (members of that army) their sins and when they will return they will find the Son of Mary in Syria.” *(Na’im bin Hammad’s Kitabul Fitan pp.252-253. Also see Musnad Ishaq bin Rahwiya Hadith 477, Kanzul Ummal Hadith 39719. This Hadith is also included in Shaukh Anwar Shah Kashmiri’s Al-Tasrih bima Tawatur fi Nuzul Al-Masih Hadith 46 and Shaykh Abdul Fattah Abu Ghuddah who did research on it and mentioned, wherever he could find, the weakness of its narrations did not criticize this narration and thus implicitly authenticated it)

Now this Hadith clearly relates the conquest of India with the arrival of Eisa (A.S.) showing the proximity of the two and clearly implying that it is an event yet to take place.

According to Ishaq bin Rahwiya’s narration, listening to this saying of the Holy Prophet (SAAW), Abu Huraira (RA) said;

فإن أنا أدركت تلك الغزوة بعت كل طارد وتالد لي وغزوتها فإذا فتح الله علينا انصرفنا فأنا أبو هريرة المحرر يقدم الشام فيلقى المسيح ابن مريم

*“If I could join this Ghazwa I will sell all my belongings, new and old, and join it. Then when Allah will give us victory and we will return I will be the relieved one [from Fire] who will come to Syria and meet Masih (Eisa) ibn Maryam.”*

These words in most explicit terms show that even Abu Huraira (RA) understood the conquest of India and arrival of Eisa (A.S.) to be events of the same time.

At the end of his Urdu translation and abridgment of _Al-Tasrih bima Tawataur fi Nuzul Al-Masih_ Shaykh Rafi Usmani has given a list of the signs of the Doomsday arranged in the most probable chronological order wherein he, citing the above narrations, puts Ghazwatul Hind during the very times of the descent of Eisa (A.S.) See ‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.143 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi, 2008

*Indeed Allah knows the best!

REFERENCE URL: HTTP://WWW.ISLAMICSEARCHCENTER.COM/ARCHIVE/2010/08/GHAZWATUL-HIND-1-AUTHENTIC-AHADITH/

Leave a comment »

Supportive Ahadith of Ghazwatulhind
Posted in Ghazwatulhind References, Uncategorized with tags Ghazwa-e-Hind,Ghazwatul-Hind, References of Ghazwatuhind on January 16, 2011 by ghazwatulhind
On August 8, 2010, By Waqar Akbar Cheema
Ghazwatul Hind (The War on India) is mentioned in Ahadith and recently it has got some extra-ordinary fame due to its mentioning by certain ideologues and the discussion that has sprung from it.



The context:

The very first thing we need to understand is that Holy Prophet (SAAW) has given the glad tidings of Islam dominating the whole world before the End of Times. Following narrations testify to it;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ زَوَى لِي الْأَرْضَ فَرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي سَيَبْلُغُ مُلْكُهَا مَا زُوِيَ لِي مِنْهَا

Thawban (RA) reported that Allah’s Messenger (SAAW) said: “Allah drew the ends of the world near one another for my sake. And I have seen its eastern and western ends. And the dominion of my Ummah would reach those ends which have been drawn near me …” (Sahih Muslim, Kitab Al-Fitan wa Ashrat As-Sa`ah, Hadith 5144)

الْمِقْدَادَ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَا يَبْقَى عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ بَيْتُ مَدَرٍ وَلَا وَبَرٍ إِلَّا أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ كَلِمَةَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِعِزِّ عَزِيزٍ أَوْ ذُلِّ ذَلِيلٍ إِمَّا يُعِزُّهُمْ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَيَجْعَلُهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا أَوْ يُذِلُّهُمْ فَيَدِينُونَ لَهَا

Miqdad bin Aswad (RA) reported that he heard the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) say; “There will not remain a single house, of clay or fur, which the word of Islam will not reach either by bringing honor to the one worthy of it or debasing the one worthy of it; that is to say Allah will give them respect by making them its [Islam’s] followers or He will humiliate them by making them subject to it.” (Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 23865. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Sahih)

Thus it is established in the light of Hadith that before the End Islam will one day prevail over the whole of the world and its authority will be established.

Ahadith on Ghazwatul Hind:

While the Ahadith like the above two tell us about Islam’s domination over the world in general, there are certain Ahadith that do tell us about the conquest and domination of some regions specifically. This is the case with India as well. Ahadith do inform us about the conquest of India and the virtues of the Muslims who will conquer it. One report says;

عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ عِصَابَتَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَحْرَزَهُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ النَّارِ عِصَابَةٌ تَغْزُو الْهِنْدَ وَعِصَابَةٌ تَكُونُ مَعَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام

Thawban the freed-slave of the Messenger of Allah (SAAW) reported that the Prophet (SAAW) said; “Allah has saved two groups of my Ummah from the hell-fire, the group that fights in India and the group that fights along with Eisa ibn Maryam (A.S.).” (Musnad Ahmad, Hadith 22449. Shuaib Arnaut classified it as Hasan. Albani classified it as Sahih in Sahih wa Daif Sunan Nasai, Hadith 3175 and Silsala Sahiha Hadith 1934)

Shaykh Muhammad Rafi Usmani says about this Hadith; “First Jihad on India took place in the first century after Hijrah under Muhammad bin Qasim in which participation of some Sahaba and many Tabi’in is related. After that many Jihads have been launched against India in different times so the question arises if the virtue of the Jihad mentioned applies to the first Jihad only or to all the Jihads that have happened in the past or will be launched in future? Pondering on the wording of the Hadith one learns that they are general andthere is no reason to limit them to any specific Jihad, therefore all the Jihads that have been launched against the infidels of India in various times or that will be launched in future they will Insha’Allah receive the great virtue mentioned and Allah knows the best.” (‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.58 Note to Hadith 9 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi 2008)

In another Hadith we are told;

عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر لهند فقال (ليغزون الهند لكم جيش يفتح الله عليهم حتى يأتوا بملوكهم مغللين السلاسل يغفر الله ذنوبهم فينصرفون حين ينصرفون فيجدون ابن مريم بالشام).

It is narrated from Abu Huraira that he said: The Messenger of Allah (SAAW) made a mention of India and said, “An army from amongst you will attack India, Allah will grant them victory until they put their leaders in chains. Allah will forgive them (members of that army) their sins and when they will return they will find the Son of Mary in Syria.” (Na’im bin Hammad’s Kitabul Fitan pp.252-253. Also see Musnad Ishaq bin Rahwiya Hadith 477, Kanzul Ummal Hadith 39719. This Hadith is also included in Shaukh Anwar Shah Kashmiri’s Al-Tasrih bima Tawatur fi Nuzul Al-Masih Hadith 46 and Shaykh Abdul Fattah Abu Ghuddah who did research on it and mentioned, wherever he could find, the weakness of its narrations did not criticize this narration and thus implicitly authenticated it)

Now this Hadith clearly relates the conquest of India with the arrival of Eisa (A.S.) showing the proximity of the two and clearly implying that it is an event yet to take place.

According to Ishaq bin Rahwiya’s narration, listening to this saying of the Holy Prophet (SAAW), Abu Huraira (RA) said;

فإن أنا أدركت تلك الغزوة بعت كل طارد وتالد لي وغزوتها فإذا فتح الله علينا انصرفنا فأنا أبو هريرة المحرر يقدم الشام فيلقى المسيح ابن مريم

“If I could join this Ghazwa I will sell all my belongings, new and old, and join it. Then when Allah will give us victory and we will return I will be the relieved one [from Fire] who will come to Syria and meet Masih (Eisa) ibn Maryam.”

These words in most explicit terms show that even Abu Huraira (RA) understood the conquest of India and arrival of Eisa (A.S.) to be events of the same time.

At the end of his Urdu translation and abridgment of Al-Tasrih bima Tawataur fi Nuzul Al-Masih Shaykh Rafi Usmani has given a list of the signs of the Doomsday arranged in the most probable chronological order wherein he, citing the above narrations, puts Ghazwatul Hind during the very times of the descent of Eisa (A.S.) See ‘Alamaat Qiyamat aur Nuzul Masih p.143 pub. Makteba Darul Uloom, Karachi, 2008

Indeed Allah knows the best!
*


----------



## B+ Dracula

You can see my previous Posts, Iam aruging against LaL topy wala
ONE OF HIS LAWYER is quoting Un-Authentic references to prove his side of Arguments


----------



## hi5blast

In my college days.. I used to research a lot about evil banking system, next world order, currency, federal bank etc etc..
you can call me that I was conspiracy crazy.. I watch one documentry zegiest addendum where they told we dont have to work if we remove these evil system  .. I was very happy (no work  ) and researched more..
Then while researching more.. I came to know about zaid hamid.. There was some series on evil baning system, 9/11 consipracy all those consipracy stuff.. 
just difference was that he was speaking in urdu .. at first I became his fan and I watched all his series like economic terrorism etc etc .. He sometime used to bash hindoos there.. but it was ok.. he was supporting my conspiracy theories ..
I was just worried about how can I remove those evil new world order and banking system.. So I didnot care about it of him killing hindoos yahoodis and blah blah .. I just selected my cherries and removed the bugs ..
I really liked his lecture even though Iam an Indian.. as I dont belive in those gajwa and blah blah.. I just ignored those points hindus killing points ete etc and just concentrated on the points which I liked to know..
He was talking in hindu/urdu.. so It was easier to understand than the American accent english.. 
The fact was that I just wanted to believe and he was saying that... and same thing is happening to all these pakistanis..
Now I know that those were just conspiracy.. I work in a banking system now which I wanted to remove in my college days..

Well the fact is that..
I was once a zaid hamid fan.. but then I grown up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

hi5blast said:


> I just selected my cherries and removed the bugs .


Exact same story of mine....Your Jotted down my words....in amusing way....
there are some type of people who react in someway different then others.....ZH is always Aggressive & that is annoying for us .....Some of his quotation are shameful for US
In Politics he want to kill Nawaz sharif/ zardari / MQM
in Religion he want same results
Unfortunately for Us...he is justifying Un-authentic hadees to prove his side of arguments.....
===Leave him
Iam also avid fan of fraud banking system for that i learn myriad of literature, Iam follower of Robert Kiyosaki, Michael Maloney then James Turk , .....
I have my seprate Hard disk full of Lectures which i downloaded 3 years ago on Banking and fraudulent system...approx 30 GB videos data I've....but my passion is now Over...Iam back to Normal world


----------



## Zarvan

Anoushirvan said:


> You can see my previous Posts, Iam aruging against LaL topy wala
> ONE OF HIS LAWYER is quoting Un-Authentic references to prove his side of Arguments


Mr none of them are un authentic if you want to live in denial and be part of kufr your choice when this battle will start whole world would see and your lies will get exposed INSHALLAH first go and get the knowledge of Hadees your information about books off Hadees got exposed from day one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Selfishness of human being is not even sparred Gods ...My God is stronger then urs... These people are bankrupt from inside ...


----------



## My-Analogous

Skull and Bones said:


> Cross the border and get massacred like pigs.



We never be like YOU. Nice try now get lost you piggy face



punit said:


> Will Gazwa -e-Hind stop Drone Strikes in Pakistan !!



If you alive then see it yourself


----------



## punit

ghazaliy2k said:


> We never be like YOU. Nice try now get lost you piggy face
> 
> 
> 
> If you alive then see it yourself



me alive .. but i cant guarantee ur safety !


----------

